#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-26
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2221-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2221-1/> || USN-2220-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2220-1/> || USN-2219-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2219-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2222-1: mod_wsgi vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2222-1/>
<eliasps>  geochr πάλι internal server error παίρνω
<LoganL> Καλησπέρα εχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το virtual box
<junka> !ask | LoganL
<lubotu3> LoganL: Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<LoganL> :p
<LoganL> Ξέρει κανείς να κάνει mount partitions του δίσκου
<LoganL> ?
<Black_Horseman> hola
<junka> hai
<LoganL> yace
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-27
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2224-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2224-1/> || USN-2223-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2223-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2226-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2226-1/> || USN-2225-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2225-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2228-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2228-1/> || USN-2227-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2227-1/>
<kerato> olo kaka nea mas ferneis re Euaki
<Black_Horseman> apolyste ti
<themhz> καλησπέρα δωμάτειο
<themhz> η java βλέπω οτι τρώει φρίκες και ζορίζετε στα καλά καθούμενα καθώς γράφω κώδικα στο netbeans :/.
<themhz> υπάρχει καποιο tool  που σου δείχνει ποιο subprocess κάνει τόση πολύ χρήση?
<themhz> to Task Manager μονο δείχνει μονο τα process
<themhz> σαν πχ το http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx
<themhz> Process Explorer
<kerato> top?
<kerato> htop?
<themhz> htop?
<themhz> για να το δω
<themhz> και πως βλέπω τις υποδιεργασίες τις java?
<themhz> α τα εμφανίζει ολα σε μια λιστα
<themhz> 38 υποδιεργασίες βγαζει η java
<themhz> πως κανεις copy ενα process row στο htop?
<kerato> dunno
<junka> Καλησπέρα
<LoganL> eliasps, Δεν κατάφερα τίποτα τελικά
 * junka κερνάει ολο το room για τα γενέθλια του
<junka> LoganL, για ποιο θεμα
<LoganL> junka, xronia kalla
<LoganL> junka, με το vbox
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα LoganL
<eliasps> Τι ακριβώς δοκίμασες τελικά;
<LoganL> Προσπαθώ από χθες προχθες να κάνω έστω mount τα parts
<LoganL> Δεν πρέπει ?
<LoganL> πως αλλιώς θα τα δει το rsync
<junka> LoganL, ευχαριστω :)
<LoganL> junka, :)
<eliasps> Από περιέργεια θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ αυτό με το VB. Αν τα καταφέρω (αν και λίγο δύσκολο) θα ενημερώσω για τον τρόπο
<eliasps> Λογικά θα γίνεται, αλλά δεν ακούγεται απλό.
<themhz> eliasps, τελικά έβαλα lubuntu και πετάει το celeron. vb= visual basic?
<themhz> :P
<eliasps> Virtual Box themhz :)
<eliasps> Ναι, το Lubuntu μπορεί να αναστήσει αρκετά παλιούς υπολογιστές
<themhz> indead
<eliasps> Και ακόμα περισσότερο, αν κάποιος μάθει πως να χρησιμοποιεί το ubuntu-minimal και να στήσει τη διανομή από το μηδέν, μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα ελαφρύτερη
<eliasps> Είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία όμως αυτό. Χρόνο και όρεξη να 'χεις να πειραματίζεσαι. Ειδικά για το ubuntu-minimal το Virtual Box είναι ότι πρέπει για δοκιμές.
<themhz> ναι βεβαια
<eliasps> Άλλη καλή επιλογή για παλιούς (και νέους) υπολογιστές είναι και το OpenBox, αλλά πολύ τερματικό...
<eliasps> Μπορείς όμως να φτιάξεις καταπληκτική επιφάνεια εργασίας. http://www.deviantart.com/?q=openbox
<LoganL> eliasps, Θα γράψεις και οδηγό ?
<eliasps> Για το VB; Κάτσε να το δοκιμάσω πρώτα και βλέπουμε.. :P
<LoganL> :P
<eliasps> Αν επιτρέπεις, γιατί θες να το κάνεις αυτό; Το μόνο που φαντάζομαι είναι ότι έχεις ρίξει πολλή δουλειά στην διανομή μέσα στο VB που δεν θες να κάνεις πάλι από την αρχή. Αλλά η ίδια η μεταφορά είναι και αυτή ζώρικη από ότι φαίνεται.
<eliasps> Ή απλά για να δεις αν γίνεται. :P
<LoganL> εγώ τα παρατάω θα κάνω φρες  :P
<LoganL> όχι δεν έχω ρίξει πού δουλειά
<LoganL> για να δώ και για να μην ξαναστίνω
<LoganL> αλλά απότι βλέπω
<eliasps> Τι διανομές έχεις στον υπολογιστή;
<LoganL> Τώρα μόνο ubuntu και στο vbox arch
<eliasps> Το Arch είναι πολύ καλό. Πριν λίγους μήνες το εγκατέστησα και εγώ στον υπολογιστή.
<LoganL> ναι πορώθηκα λίγο αλλά είναι άλλη φάση στο vb
<eliasps> Χρησιμοποιείς καιρό Linux;
<LoganL> οχι πολύ
<LoganL> διαβάζω και ξέρω πανω κάτω τι μου γίνεται τον τελευτέο καιρό
<themhz> αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορει κανεις να δουλέψει ως php developer σε κάποιες απο αυτές τις διανομές
<themhz> δηλαδή να έχεις netbeans apache κανα gimp mysql
<themhz> klp
<eliasps> themhz γενικά πιστεύω πως οι διανομές Linux είναι τα κατάλληλα συστήματα για προγραμματισμό. Και ειδικά για web development.
<eliasps> Το 90% του internet δουλεύει σε Linux servers. Γενικά υπάρχουν καταπληκτικά IDEs, plugins για τα πάντα και λοιπά.
<LoganL> ρε παιδία δεν έχει λεξικό το xchat κάνω συνέχεια ορθογραφικά  :P
<themhz> ελα ντε
<LoganL> themhz, το ντε με αι :P
<themhz> παντως απο την τελευταία φορά που δούλεψα σε linux suse 5. κάτι δεν θυμάμε, έχω βάλει και redhat τα οποία τα είχα αγοράσει.. έκανα απεγνοσμένες κινήσεις να φύγω απο windows. με τα ubuntu και την php είμαι 3 χρόνια τώρα και δεν εχω γυρίσει στα windows
<themhz> heh
<eliasps> Default έχει μόνο στα αγγλικά. Window > Preferences > Input box
<themhz> λοιπον παω για μπυρα και γυρίζω σε κανα δυορο να συνεχίσω κωδικα φιλια
 * themhz is away: I'm busy
<eliasps> Κάτσε να δω για ελληνικά πλάκα πλάκα.
<eliasps> Επιστρέφω.
<malakas> iparxei tropos na trexw to mirc se ubuntu ?
<jemadux> nai iparxei alla dn sinistatai dokimase to hexchat h xchat se ubuntu
<jemadux> sta klemena oneira , kapoios xrisimopoihse ubutnu san na deisei oti einai hacker :P
<junka> klemmena oneira?
<themhz> back
<themhz> klemena oneira?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-28
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=313384#p313384>
<themhz> δουλεύει κανεις με netbeans?
<junka> Το Euaki το χτύπησε  ο καυσωνας.
<junka> Πρέπει να είναι η τρίτη φορά που ανακοινώνει για το ubuntu one.
<junka> themhz, δεν εχω ιδεα
<eliasps> Ναι, ενημερώνει όταν υπάρχουν νέες απαντήσεις στο θέμα.
<eliasps> Ότι συμβαίνει στην ενότητα ανακοινώσεων του φόρουμ, το ανακοινώνει και εδώ.
<junka> καταλαβα
<eliasps> Θα ρωτήσω τον διαχειριστή αν γίνεται να το αφαιρέσει αυτό
<eliasps> Δηλαδή να ανακοινώνει μόνο όταν υπάρχει νέο θέμα και όχι απαντήσεις.
<junka> οχι ενταξει απλα δε γνωριζα πως λειτουργουσε
<geochr> eliasps, που υπάρχει πρόβλημα σχετικά με τις ανακοινώσεις από το Euaki;
<eliasps> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Απλά κάνει ανακοινώσεις όταν κάποιος απαντάει σε θέματα στην ενότητα των ανακοινώσεων του φόρουμ
<geochr> junka, εντόπισες 2πλες/3πλες ανακοινώσεις;
<geochr> ναι αυτό είναι γνωστό
<eliasps> Δηλαδή αν απαντήσω εγώ τώρα σε ένα θέμα στην ενότητα των ανακοινώσεων, θα το γράψει το Euaki.
<eliasps> Ε ναι, απλά καλύτερο θα ήταν να γράφει μόνο όταν υπάρχει νέο θέμα, δηλαδή νέα ανακοίνωση
<eliasps> Και όχι για τις απαντήσεις.
<geochr> γιατί όχι ;
<geochr> που είναι το κακό ;
<eliasps> Γιατί δεν έχει νόημα.
<eliasps> Το θέμα είναι η ανακοίνωση.
<eliasps> Δεν είναι κακό. Απλά δεν έχει νόημα.
<junka> Είχα την εντύπωση πως ανακοίνωνε νέα θέματα μονο, δεν έχω πρόβλημα
<eliasps> Αν το έφτιαχνε ο the_eye_ να ανακοινώνει μόνο νέα θέματα, τότε θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε περισσότερες ενότητες στο RSS. Ubuntistas, Ubuntu+1, Γενικά και άλλα..
<eliasps> Χωρίς να προκληθεί πρόβλημα με flooding
<geochr> Μπορείτε να ανοίξετε ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ και να συζητηθουν όλες οι προτάσεις.
<eliasps> Ε, το πας μακρυά.
<eliasps> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάποια ενέργεια, γιατί νομίζω είμαι trusted user στο Euaki, όχι admin
<eliasps> ?list user
<Euaki> eliasps: capabilities, changename, hostmask, hostmask add, hostmask list, hostmask remove, identify, list, register, set password, set secure, stats, unidentify, unregister, username, and whoami
<eliasps> ?user list
<Euaki> eliasps: alkisg, botadmin, eliasps, Euaki, jim137, ktogias, logari81, Phantomas, rizitis, savvas, simosx, and the_eye_
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=313392#p313392>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=313396#p313396>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-29
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<jemadux> Καλημέρα
<sicretor> πλέον και επίσημα μπορώ να πω πως οι επιδόσεις της intel hd3000 που φοράει το λάπτοπ μου είναι ανώτερες από ότι σε windows!
<junkabot> γεια σου sicretor
<sicretor> καλησπέρα!!!
<junkabot> χρησιμοποιησες τον intel installer τελικα;
<sicretor> όχι
<sicretor> αλλά είχαμε αναβάθμιση σε πυρήνα και μάλλον είναι από εκεί
<NikTh> Και πως έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Εννοώ, έκανες κάποια benchmarks ή έτσι με το μάτι (που λένε) ;
<sicretor> με το μάτι που λέμε μέσα στην Dota
<sicretor> δεν φανταζόμουν πως ήταν τόσο απολαυστική όταν έλιωνα με τα windows χαχαχα
<junkabot> εκτος αν κανω λαθος που ησουν εσυ που ηθελες να το βαλεις
<sicretor> εγώ ήμουν
<NikTh> Οκ, αν είδες διαφορά μέσα σε παιχνίδι, είναι εντάξει. Εκεί φαίνεται η διαφορά :)
<sicretor> αλλά είδα πολλά σχόλια με άτομα που είχαν προβλήματα και λέω άσε δεν βάζω το κεφάλι μου στον ντοβρά τώρα
<junkabot> dota απο steam παιζεις
<sicretor> πάω να κάνω ένα ακόμη γκέιμ τα λέμε αργότερα χαχαχα
<sicretor> ναι
<junkabot> dota ή dota 2
<sicretor> dota 2
<junkabot> με ιντελ καρτα; δεν καιγεται το λαπτοπ
<sicretor> όχι καθόλου
<sicretor> δεν έχω θέματα θερμοκρασίας
<sicretor> παλιά είχα
<sicretor> πλέον καθόλου
<sicretor> από 14.04 και μετά δεν έχω δηλαδή για να είμαι πιο ακριβής
<junkabot> μια χαρα
<NikTh> Αφού παίζει κιόλας, πάλι καλά. Τι Intel ακριβώς είναι; (lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga)
<sicretor> με το που τελειώσω το γκέιμ ρίχνω στο τερματικό
<NikTh> ok
<junkabot> πως βγαινεις απο το γκειμ χωρις να το κλεισεις
<junkabot> alt tab?
<sicretor> alt tab
<sicretor> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<sicretor> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:167c]
<sicretor> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<sicretor> Physical id 0:  +68.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<sicretor> Core 0:         +64.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<sicretor> Core 1:         +62.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<sicretor> το πήρα στα καραντουζένια της μάχης
<sicretor> αυτό είναι θέμα πυρήνα ή θέμα ubuntu? αν τρέξω debian με τον ίδιο πυρήνα θα είμαι στις ίδιες θερμοκρασίες άραγε;
<junk-a-nap> <sicretor> το πήρα στα καραντουζένια της μάχης
<junk-a-nap> KEK
<sicretor> ΚΕΚ?
<junk-a-nap> aka LOL
<sicretor> λολ
<junk-a-nap> a re 68 einai normal?
<sicretor> κάτσε ρε συ πάνω στο παιχνίδι; με την ίντελ hd3000 και όχι όλα OFF στα γραφικά; μια χαρά είναι
<sicretor> να έβλεπες πριν κάτι 80άρες να ψήνεις ελληνικό καφέ πάνω στο λάπτοπ
<sicretor> θα το ρίξω και ένα καθαρισματάκι το λάπτοπ θα είμαι κανα 2 βαθμούς κάτω
<sicretor> έχω να το καθαρίσω κανένα χρόνο
<junk-a-nap> ωραια
<junk-a-nap> sicretor, unity DE?
<junk-a-nap> Στην αρχικη σελιδα του ουβουντου τσιαρ
<junk-a-nap> λεει "Ειτε τρεχετε φαιρφοξ ειτε κρομ μπλα μπλα μπλα
<junk-a-nap> Γιατι οχι chromium που υποτιθεται ειναι και open
<themhz> sicretor με τι μετράς?
<sicretor> lm-sensors
<NikTh> Με αυτή την κάρτα, αφού παίζει κιόλας, μια χαρά. Οι θερμοκρασίες επάνω στο παιχνίδι είναι αρκετά καλές.
<NikTh> Θυμάμαι κάρτα με παθητική ψύξη που «χτύπαγε» 70-75 βαθμούς κατά τη διάρκεια gaming. Μια χαρά είναι η κάρτα.
<sicretor> ναι και εγώ τα είχα αυτά παλαιότερα όχι είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος τώρα και από θέμα απόδοσης του τι βλέπω δεν το έχω και σαν gaming laptop αλλά καμιά φορά κανένα παιχνιδάκι το παίζω
<sicretor> εμένα μου αρέσει που βλέπω αυτά τα issues σιγά σιγά να ανήκουν στο παρελθόν
<Tassos> παίδες έχω έναν εκτυπωτή εδώ στο σπίτι και 2 λάπτοπ, για να κάνω τον εκτυπωτή να τον βλέπουν ( να μπορούν να εκτυπώνουν και τα laptops ) πρέπει
<Tassos> καταρχήν να τον συνδέω στο modem/router μου ή γίνεται και με απλώς κάποιες ρυθμίσεις από το Ubuntu μου ;
<junka> sicretor, υπαρχει αpplet ή απο τερματικο βλεπεις τις θερμοκρασιες
<sicretor> από το τερματικό
<sicretor> junka από το τερματικό
<junka> οκ, θα ριξω μια ματια για applet
<NikTh> sicretor:  Υπάρχει το psensor, αν σε βολεύει.
<NikTh> Tassos: Νομίζω γίνεται σχετικά εύκολα (σε Ubuntu) αυτό που θες. Πρέπει να ψάξεις όμως στο δίκτυο και να βρεις τον εκτυπωτή.
<sicretor> NikTh, ωραίο με βολεύει ευχαριστώ!
<Tassos> στο δίκτυο να ψάξω για τον εκτυπωτή; αφού δε συνδέεται στο δίκτυο ( στο modem/router μου ), μόνο στον υπολογιστή μου συνδέεται
<NikTh> Tassos: θα τον συνδέσεις στον ένα υπολογιστή και μετά μέσω samba και cups (αυτά είναι προριθμισμένα σε Ubuntu) θα ψάξεις από τον άλλο υπολογιστή να τον βρεις.
<Tassos> NikTh: ναι το samba το διάβασα και εγώ.. αλλά είπα αν υπάρχει και ευκολότερος τρόπος το samba είναι να τρέχω ( αν δε κάνω λάθος server υπηρεσία )
<NikTh> Το είχα κάνει παλιότερα αυτό, είχα συνδέσει το πολυμηχάνημα στο Desktop και εκτύπωνα (μέσω δικτύου) και από το Laptop. Δεν θυμάμαι να είχα κάνει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο configuration
<Tassos> και αυτά επίσης αν δε κάνω λάθος δεν είναι προ-ρυθμισμένα, πρέπει να τα ρυθμίσω
<NikTh> To samba και το cups είναι προρυθμισμένα για εκτυπωτή τουλάχιστον, σε Ubuntu. Σε Ubuntu Desktop (όχι server).
<NikTh> Τι εκδόσεις Ubuntu έχεις;
<Tassos> NikTh: ναι το είχες κάνει; :/ και μου λες πως είναι και προ-ρυθμισμένα.. :/ ( και εγώ ακριβώς την ίδια περίπτωση έχω με πολυμηχάνημα ;) )
<Tassos> 12.04 για κάτσε να δω.. :/
<Tassos> θα ανοίξω το laptop και τον εκτυπωτή.. και έτσι όπως τα λες πρέπει να μπορώ να εκτυπώνω
<NikTh> Απλά (απ' ότι θυμάμαι) στο Laptop έπρεπε να ψάξω να τον βρώ στο δίκτυο. Τον έβλεπε κανονικά χωρίς να κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Και εκτύπωνα κιόλας.
<Tassos> :/ για να δω.. ;) μακάρι φίλε :)
<Tassos> και αυτό λειτουργούσε πάντα, όσο είχες ανοιχτό το desktop σου έτσι;
<NikTh> Αν δώσεις την εντολή testparm (και μετά πατήσεις Enter), θα δεις ότι η κατηγορία [printers] υπάρχει ήδη.
<NikTh> Ε, ναι, όσο είχα ανοιχτό το Desktop εννοείτε.
<NikTh> Δώσε την εντολή σε τερματικό (στον υπολογιστή που θες να προσθέσεις τον printer μέσω δικτύου) system-config-printer και ξεκίνα να ψάχνεις.
<Tassos> δε παίζει φίλε.. α! ξέχασα να σου πω, πως τα laptops τρέχουν windows 7 ( sorry είναι βασικό και έπρεπε να το είχα πει ^_^ )
<NikTh> Κάτσε γιατί το «χάσαμε» τώρα λίγο..  Το ένα τρέχει Windows και το άλλο Ubuntu ή και τα δυο Ubuntu; Τα Windows που κολλάνε; Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει τι λειτουργικά τρέχουν στα Laptops την ώρα που θα γίνει ο διαμοιρασμός.
<Tassos> Το Desktop μου ( που είναι και συνδεδεμένος ο εκτυπωτής ) τρέχει Ubuntu 12.04 και τα laptops τρέχουν windows 7.
<Tassos> μάλλον θέλει ρυθμίσεις, δεν είναι τόσο απλό φίλε
<NikTh> Ε τότε δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Εσύ θέλεις να βρεις το configuration των Windows τώρα.
<Tassos> ( και εγώ αυτό ευχόμουν, να υπάρχει και απλώς δρόμος, αλλά δε το βλέπω )
<NikTh> Μεταξύ Ubuntu είναι τόσο απλό. Αυτό είχα κάνει κι εγώ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/303982/installing-printer-from-local-network
<NikTh> Μεταξύ Ubuntu και Windows, αλλάζει λίγο το πράγμα.
<Tassos> ναι ναι ναι ;) το είδα και εγώ αυτό και υπάρχουν και άλλοι παρόμοιοι οδηγοί ;) αλλά όπως είπες και εσύ φίλε μου για να τον βλέπουν και τα παλιο
<Tassos> μηχανήματα των windows, έχει λίγο δουλειά ;)
<sicretor> καλά εγώ στην κοσμάρα μου τόσο καιρό δεν ήμουν μέλος του γκρουπ στο facebook μόνο στην σελίδα, τώρα όμως ;)
<NikTh> Tassos: Δες εδώ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<NikTh> Πρέπει να είναι παρόμοια διαδικασία σε Windows 7 (ας λέει εκεί για XP)
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα eliasps
<NikTh> sicretor: Την σελίδα την χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως για να κάνουμε ποστ διάφορα events..κλπ. Στο γκρουπ γίνεται όλη η «δουλειά» ;)
<Tassos> μμ... ναι αν και αν είναι να κάνω τέτοιες φάσεις ίσος πάω να κάνω με samba έναν σωστό διαμοιρασμό στο δίκτυο μια και έξω και να τελειώνω ευχαριστώ NikTh πολύ πάντως :)
<Tassos> eliasps: καλησπέρα :)
<NikTh> Ναι, από Ubuntu σε Windows μόνο με samba θα κάνεις σωστή δουλειά
<Tassos> ;)
<therik> γειά σου
<the_eye_> \hi | therik
<Euaki> therik: Γεια σου και καλωσόρισες στο #ubuntu-gr
<therik> εφψηαριστο
<therik> Δεν είμαιχρήστης του ubuntu, Θέλω μάθετε ελλινικα
<junka> απο που εισαι therik ;
<the_eye_> therik, Συνδέσου στον server aetos.irc.gr στο #hellas εκεί θα βρεις αρκετούς
<therik> κυπροσ
<therik> τρια χρονε
<therik> εχω σφαλμα: Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (You are not authorized to use this server)
<junka> δοκίμασε gr.irc.gr
<therik> ευχαριστιεσ, λειτουργεί
<therik> δεν καταλαβου
<junka> τι δεν καταλαβες therik
<junka> ναι σωστα μιλανε greeklish
<eliasps> Χαχαχαχαχαχ!
<therik> δεν καταλαβου ΓΡΝετ
<therik> αυτοι γραφω λατινικούς χαρακτήρες
<junka> έχεις δικιο
<junka> αραξε εδω
<therik> που
<junka> εδω στο #ubuntu-gr
<junka> πως μας βρηκες
<therik> λίστα καναλιών
<junka> πρεπει να ηταν μεγαλη η λιστα
<therik> οχι
<therik> ενα ελλινικα καναλιω
<therik> ένα άλλο άδειο
<therik> πού εργάζεστε junka
<junka> είμαι φοιτητής therik
<therik> καλοσ
<therik> υπολογιστές ?
<junka> οχι καμια σχεση
<Tassos> βλέπω πολύ κόσμο σήμερα στο κανάλι, πολύ ωραίο αυτό :)
<junka> εσυ με τι ασχολεισαι therik
<therik> προγραμματισμός
<therik> php και linux servers
<sicretor> ιντερνάσιοναλ καταστάσεις λέμε
<sicretor> γεια σου και από εμένα therik
<therik> γεια σου sicretor :)
<eliasps> Καληνύχτα σε όλους! :)
<junka> καλο βραδυ eliasps
<eliasps> Καλή συνέχεια!
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-30
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> kalwston kalhmera
<Ch_Iossif> :-)
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<kerato> halo thar
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες :)
<themhz> Καλησπέρα
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα themhz.
<eliasps> Και Tassos, καλησπέρα! (όλα γρήγορα τα βλέπω :P)
<therik> γεια σου
<eliasps> Γεια σου therik
<Tassos> ;)
<jemadux>                        ___
<jemadux>                     .-'   `'.
<jemadux>                    /         \
<jemadux>                    |         ;
<jemadux>                    |         |           ___.--,
<jemadux>           _.._     |0) ~ (0) |    _.---'`__.-( (_.
<jemadux>    __.--'`_.. '.__.\    '--. \_.-' ,.--'`     `""`
<jemadux>   ( ,.--'`   ',__ /./;   ;, '.__.'`    __
<jemadux>   _`) )  .---.__.' / |   |\   \__..--""  """--.,_
<jemadux>  `---' .'.''-._.-'`_./  /\ '.  \ _.-~~~````~~~-._`-.__.'
<jemadux>        | |  .' _.-' |  |  \  \  '.               `~---`
<jemadux>         \ \/ .'     \  \   '. '-._)
<jemadux>          \/ /        \  \    `=.__`~-.
<jemadux>     jgs  / /\         `) )    / / `"".`\
<jemadux>    , _.-'.'\ \        / /    ( (     / /
<jemadux>     `--~`   ) )    .-'.'      '.'.  | (
<jemadux>            (/`    ( (`          ) )  '-;
<jemadux>             `      '-;         (-'
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-31
<junka> Με κράζεις;
<junka> Με θαυμάζεις!
<Drakevr> junka: don't spam
<junka> hi Drakevr
<Drakevr> jemadux: επίσης, το χταπόδι που ποσταρες χτες δεν είχε θέση εδώ
<Drakevr> είμαστε που είμαστε λίγοι στο κανάλι αν σπαμμαρετε κιόλας πιο πολύ μας δίνετε λόγους να το αγνοούμε παρα να γίνετε συζήτηση εδώ μέσα
<Drakevr> (hi btw)
<user_> καλησπέρα σας, παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε για δισκο κανονικό ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη εντολή του fstrim?
<user_> σε δίσκο ssd χρησιμοποιειται η εντολή fstrim -v / , σε κανονικό δίσκο ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη εντολή?
<hlias> geia sas paidia
<hlias> pws dilwnw to ypologisth?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-01
<hlias1988> geias eiste edw?
<hlias1988> geias eiste edw?
<hlias1988> geias eiste edw?
<junka> geia soy
<hlias1988> :)
<junka> ;D
<hlias1988> apo pou eisai ?
<junka> katerini
<hlias1988> exeis linux?
<junka> nai
<hlias1988> poia?
<junka> Ubuntu
<hlias1988> egw molis ekana install ta ubuntu
<hlias1988> den mou anagnwrizei ton hxo kai to asyrmato dyktio wifi
<hlias1988> mporeis na bohthiseis? exw grapsei kai sto forum kai perimenw apanthsh
<junka> ekanes dokimi prin kaneis install?
<hlias1988> ti dokimi?
<hlias1988> apo thn stigmh pou to ekana install to ubuntu den mou ta anagnwrise
<junka> prin kaneis sta anagnorize?
<hlias1988> oxi
<junka> to wifi ok alla ton hxo?
<hlias1988> tha brw lysh
<junka> exeis internet twra?
<hlias1988> ksereis pws mporw na akouw mousika apo ta arxeia twn windows sto player tou linux?
<hlias1988> to wine swsta den einai?
<hlias1988> tora mpainw apo ta windows
<junka> oxi mhn anakateveis to wine
<junka> sto ubuntu th mousiki tin diaxirizete o Rhythmbox
<junka> apla dn exeis codecs
<hlias1988> re bazw cd mesa kai paizei sto player
<junka> mporeis na sindetheis me ethernet?
<hlias1988> ti ennoeis me kalwdio?
<junka> nai
<hlias1988> nai me kalwdio mpainw...
<hlias1988> alla ksereis ti parathrhsa?.. oti argh poly
<hlias1988> ekana update
<hlias1988> kai mou katebaze me 100kbyte
<hlias1988> enw me ta windows katebazw me 1.5mbyte
<hlias1988> mporeis na mou peis ti ftaei?
<junka> dn mporo na eimai sigouros
<junka> twra gia to wifi
<hlias1988> tha asxolithw entatika
<hlias1988> tha brw lysh pisteuw...
<junka> tha pas System Settings, Software & Updates, Additional Drivers
<hlias1988> einai sta ellinika mporeis na mou to metafraseis?
<hlias1988> :)
<junka> logika tha yparxei kapoia epilogi gia tin wifi card sou
<hlias1988> tespa ok thanks re
<hlias1988> bgainw eimai aypnos olo to bradi paleuw
<junka> Ρυθμισεις συστηματος, Προγραμματα & Ενημερωσεις, Επιπλεον Οδηγοι
<junka> kati analogo
<junka> dn eimai sigouros
<junka> ok bb
<hlias1988> :)
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<junka> ChIossif_GR, bot e bot kalo mhna re
<ChIossif_GR> Καλό μήνα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<ChIossif_GR> junka : φανταζόμουν ένα σχόλιο ότι θα το είχα πει χθες ;-)
<ChIossif_GR> 2b a bot is the best way to meet and date and ... Euaki :-)
<junka> \hi ChIossif_GR
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με hi ChIossif_GR . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος σε αυτή την άσκηση? <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=313639#p313639>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | WebP: A new image format for the Web <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=308994#p308994>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-25
<Karolos> Καλησπερα παιδια !!!
<Karolos> ειναι κανεις ονλινε??
<Karolos> ξερει καποιος πως μπορω να κανω install το UBUNTU MATE σε Mini Mac PPC G4 παλιο ???
<Anoniem4l> good morning mister salih-emin
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, τελικά το laptop έφτιαξε χτες με 2-3 χτυπηματάκια
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxaax tragiko
<salih-emin> πρεπει να είχε σκαλώσει το ανεμηστιράκι
<salih-emin> ναι ρε σευ
<salih-emin> θα το λεω και δεν θα το πιστεύουν
<Anoniem4l> ahahaha yep
<Anoniem4l> next time: hit first
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxxaxa
<salih-emin> είχα σπασει τοκεφάλι μου να βρω τι εφτεγαι
<salih-emin> ρε απο εδω το σκάλισα ρε απο εκει το κοίταξα
<salih-emin> τιποτα
<salih-emin> μπαίνω εδώ.... και μου λεει ο άλλος ... δώστου μια 2 ...
<salih-emin> και λεω με δουλευει αυτός
<Anoniem4l> xxaxaxaxxaxa
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxaxaxxaaxaxa
<salih-emin> αλλα όπως λενε όταν έχεις φτάσει στο κρεβάτι του θανάτου
<salih-emin> κανεις τρελές δοκιμές
<salih-emin> και πειράματα
<salih-emin> ε... του εδωσα 2-3 χτυπήματα σε 3 διαφορετικά σημία
<salih-emin> και τσούπ !!!!
<kerato> eixa diavasei oti o voltairos otan htan sto nekrokrevato tou
<salih-emin> ξεκίνησε το BIOS
<kerato> tou zhthse o papas na apokyrhksei ton satana
<kerato> kai apanthse: den einai wra twra na kanoume kainourgious ex8rous
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXA
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxaxxaaxaxaxx
<salih-emin> Voltairos reeee
<salih-emin> ti n aleme twra
<salih-emin> καλωστον talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> ave
<talos-mintgr> Πως πάει?
<kerato> hi
<salih-emin> καλα
<salih-emin> μαθαμε και να επισκεβάζουμε και laptop με χαστούκια
<salih-emin> γλυτώσμα κανα 200ρι
<salih-emin> με 3 χαστούκια
<salih-emin> και ξεκίνησε το BIOS
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> (τώρα λέει απο μέσα του "πάει το χάσανε οι Ubuntαίοι ....")
<talos-mintgr> Κάτσε γιατι αν πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο σας στέλνω τον θείο Σταλλμαν
<salih-emin> μπα... νομίζω οτι ο θείος είναι πολυ ποιο νευριασμένος με το Mint
<salih-emin> )
<talos-mintgr> Ηταν και ο hliasps(σωστα τον γράφω) αλλά πηγαινε τοιχο τοιχο λολ
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<talos-mintgr> Δυστυχώς μου το είπε φεύγωντας και δεν τα είπαμε
<talos-mintgr> Για το mint έφασγα μόνο λιιιιγο βρισιδι χαχα
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> στα χαμιλά...
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<salih-emin> μα και εσυ... πας και τον λες για το Mint ? χαχαχαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> Εγω για μεταφράσεις έλεγα λολ
<salih-emin> θυμάμαι την μετάβαση μου απο Suse (πριν γίνει openSUSE) στο Mint ... Παραδεισος !!
<salih-emin> και τι σου είπε ?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν πρεπει να το κάνεις αυτό Talos
<talos-mintgr> Πρέπει να μεταφράσεις τα κειμενα μας μόνο
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> μονο τα δικά τους ????!!!?? δηλαδή τα άλλα ελεθερα λογισμικά να πα να....  ?!
<salih-emin> καλως τον assurbanipal
<talos-mintgr> ετσά
<assurbanipal> kalhmera
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, πως τον είδες ?
<salih-emin> το έχασε λιγο παραπάνω ή είναι σταίδια ?
<talos-mintgr> Α είναι πιστεύω σταθερός και προβλέψιμος
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> εντάξ τότε
<salih-emin> αυτό θέλω
<talos-mintgr> Ειχε πλάκα το κοινο. Ηξερε τι θα πει πριν το πει και γελαγε προκαταβολικά
<salih-emin> να είναι σταθερός
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> κυκλοφορεί κανα βίντεο ?
<salih-emin> είναι γραμμένο πουθενά ?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ξέρω αν αθα ανέβει απο το Πανεπιστήμιο
<salih-emin> α οκ
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά η ομιλία είναι ίδια με αλλες 80
<salih-emin> με άλλες 80 ή με αυτές που έκανε το 80 ?
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> μπα το 80 δεν τα ειχε με τον Linus και τον Reinmond
<salih-emin> α ναι σωστά
<salih-emin> αυτοί οι δύο καταστεψανε το ελευθερο λογισμικό
<salih-emin> με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε το ελευθερο λογισμικό πανοτύ
<salih-emin> απο το ρολόι μέχρι το διάστημα
<salih-emin> τι κακοί άνθρωποι...
<salih-emin> πφφφ....
<talos-mintgr> Ξεροι κανείς το είναι το 360 Security Center ?
<talos-mintgr> Ξερει
<salih-emin> nope που το είδες αυτό ?
<salih-emin> μου θυμίζει μια εφαρμογή Android
<salih-emin> αν ενοείς αυτό
<talos-mintgr> ===
<talos-mintgr> Γεια σας
<talos-mintgr> Εγκατέστησα το Google Chrome από τον Διαχειριστή Λογισμικού και μόλις το ανοίγω, παίρνω μήνυμα από 360 Security Center πως καλύτερα να το εγκαταστήσω σε Windows, γιατί δεν υποστηρίζει το λειτουργικό μου και δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί για την ασφάλεια. Μπορώ να κ
<talos-mintgr> άνω κάτι?
<talos-mintgr> Ευχαριστώ
<talos-mintgr> ===
<talos-mintgr> Βράσε όρυζα
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> είδε διαφήμιση μάλλον banner
<salih-emin> αν τα τηλέφωνα που έπαιρνα κάθε μέρα για αυτά τα "προβλήματα" χρέωνα,
<salih-emin> τώρα θα ήμουν με δικό μου τζέτ
<salih-emin> στα κινητά να δείς τι γίνεται
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<kerato> lol
<talos-mintgr> Λες να είναι κανενα banner?
<talos-mintgr> Μια πετσέτα στο χέρι και οτοστοπ σε διαστημόπλιο
<kerato> linux for human beings den 8elate? fate thn twra
<talos-mintgr> Σωστο και αυτό
<salih-emin> kerato, εσύ τώρα γιατί παρεμβαίνεις ?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν καθομασταν στον emacs θέλαμε και γκουι τα λιγουρια
<salih-emin> δεκανίκι του στάλαμαν
<salih-emin> εγώ μπαίνω με lynx στο web
<kerato> egw katevazw tis istoselides me wget kai tis vlepw offline
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> svst;ow
<salih-emin> σου το έμαθε ο stalma ?
<salih-emin> αχαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> ego tiw katevazo kai tis metatrepo se TeX me ena script se awk.
<salih-emin> ρε τον απίστευτο ρε... νομίζω μάλιστα το κάνει αυτοματοποιημένα
<salih-emin> ναι τα μετατρέπει σε text
<salih-emin> και τα στέλενει αυτόματα με mail στον server του
<talos-mintgr> Σε text ειναι. Κολημένος εκει και στον κόσμο του μλεχρι να δωσει σληγμα το παρασυμπαθητικό συστημα του εγκεφαλου
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAX
<talos-mintgr> Trigges to activate the recorded response:
<talos-mintgr> !(GNU\d*)Linux
<talos-mintgr> Open source
<talos-mintgr> Ubuntu
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<Anoniem4l> xrisimopiei kaneis notepad++ ?
<salih-emin> ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ
<talos-mintgr> Μετα το ηχογραφιμένο μύνημα επιστέφει στον emacs η οτι άλλο είναι
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah salih-emin
<salih-emin> ΕΔΩ ΜΟΝΟ FREE SOFTWARE Anoniem4l
<talos-mintgr> χαχαχαχαχα
<kerato> lolol
<Anoniem4l> re mia photo thelw na vgalw ton kwdika kai autos pou travaei tin photo exei notepad++
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, τα έχει αυτόματοποιημένα όλα ρε
<salih-emin> χχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> kai exei to ekshs problhma: http://prntscr.com/794aii
<Anoniem4l> ta comments einai upogramizmena me kokkino
<Anoniem4l> fail
<talos-mintgr> Comments in Greek!!
<salih-emin> ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<talos-mintgr> Even bigger FAIL
<Anoniem4l> :)
<Anoniem4l> gia ergasia einai re
<kerato> wtf is this
<salih-emin> ρε !! Τα πάντα ειναι ελληνικά ρε
<Anoniem4l> thelw ellhnika comments gia ton kathigiti
<salih-emin> ούστ προδότες
<salih-emin> μπράβο Anoniem4l
<salih-emin> αστους να λένε
<Anoniem4l> :P
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> kanonika ta comments ta grafw sta agglika
<Anoniem4l> otan grafw kwdika
<talos-mintgr> REFACOR!!!!!!!!!!
<talos-mintgr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_responsibility_principle
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα για τον καθηγητή απλα απενεργοποιησε κανένα spell check plugin
<salih-emin> Fanctional programming ρε...
<salih-emin> το μέλον
<Anoniem4l> oxi, photo thelw na traviksw
<salih-emin> τέλος
<talos-mintgr> Βαζουμε τις καθολικές μεταβλικές μέσα στην συνάρτηση
<talos-mintgr> Τι functional programming
<talos-mintgr> PHP είναι το μέλλον
<talos-mintgr> Ζήτω ο Μαδ Max και η αυστραλιανή έρημος
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, η PHP είναι θρησκεία ρε...
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Dell - How to install ubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328606#p328606>
<talos-mintgr> Η ΚΑΘΛΙΚΗ μεταβλητη στην πι ετσ πι ειναι πολυ μεγααααααααάλο πράγμααααα
<talos-mintgr> Σαν ενα leakάκι αναψυχης μ’ ένα κρυμμένο τρααααααααύμα
<talos-mintgr> Στημ νημη της ερημικη απλωνουμε το γκλομπαλ σταααααααααααατε
<talos-mintgr> μεχρι να ρθει το τρελο θρεαντ για να τα κάνει θαααααααυμαααα
<salih-emin> XAXAAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> καλως τον chek2fire
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install ubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328607#p328607>
<salih-emin> geothom230, καλώστον
<salih-emin> τι ώρα είναι εκεί ρε ?
<geothom230> pisa skotadi
<salih-emin> για ύπνο ?
<geothom230> teli tou minos erxomai
<salih-emin> πόσο καιρό είσαι εκεί ?
<geothom230> mpa nyxtoperpatimata
<geothom230> paides edw einai alli fasi kamia sxesi me psarokostena elladitsa exw vrei kai kati oraia estiatoria ellinika kai einai perfect
<salih-emin> ε τι θα ήταν ρε
<geothom230> edw den xreiazetai micro$oft kai aidies olloi xoun mac kai redhat kai debian einai enimeromeni kai kala diavasmenoi
<kerato> pou ginontai ola ayta
<geothom230> na mou peis einai konta i silicon valley ti na leme
<kerato> a
<geothom230> san francisco my friend user linuxer
<kerato> exw ena filo douleyei sto palo alto
<kerato> sto box.com
<geothom230> oraia
<kerato> cloud storage ki etsi
<kerato> nai eyxaristhmenos einai
<kerato> se scala grafei kyriws
<geothom230> super duper
<geothom230> holly molly
<geothom230> salim:pigainoerxomai akoma den mou ekdosan visa kai piga me katepeigon xarti gia douleia
<geothom230> salim:ama mou tin vgaloun apo ellada tha einai aneta  na parameinw ekei ston san francisco
<salih-emin> ζεστούλα, όμορφες παραλίες, ωραία πράσινα λεφτουδάκια
<salih-emin> αυτά ειναι
<geothom230> den einai etsi alla peripou to aggizeis
<salih-emin> πως είναι ?
<geothom230> ekei pio oraio einai to colorado springs kai i megales limnes mia isixia na kaneis kwdika kai na mageueis tin fysi einai
<geothom230> sto los angeles einai ta parapanw pou anaferes
<salih-emin> aaa malista
<geothom230> min nomizeis ama eisai kalos se kratane ama eisai luzy go home se lene
<geothom230> o kalos den xanetai
<geothom230> edw exei para ma para polla startup epixeirisis exei kai ellines kai alles ethnikotites pou o kathenas stinei tin epixeirisi tou
<salih-emin> malisa
<salih-emin> ε ναι φυσικά
<salih-emin> για την ίδια θέση εργασία φαντάζομαι υπάρτχει μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός
<geothom230> yparxei antagonismos alla oli synyparxoun les kai tou sintonises me mia syxnotita olous exei poli kali fasi
<salih-emin> εσυ με τι ασχολείσαι εκεί ?
<salih-emin> εννοώ καθήκοντα
<geothom230> ilektrologos-mixanologos eimai
<geothom230> googgle-fiber
<salih-emin> !!!!
<salih-emin> σωραίος !!!!
<geothom230> esi salim?
<salih-emin> συμβουλος πληροφοριακών συστημάτων σε μια εταιρεία συμβούλων
<geothom230> to onoma sou mou thimizei ena filo mou apo tin armenia kai gamw ta atoma c kodika me armonio to keyboard trelokomeio sketo
<geothom230> oraios o salim kali fasi
<salih-emin> Salih
<salih-emin> όχι Salim
<salih-emin> :)
<geothom230> sorry
<geothom230> sorry
<salih-emin> άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> δεν πειράζει ρε
<salih-emin> δεν είσαι ο μονος
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<geothom230> anyway
<geothom230> o sergios einai akoma stin greeklug?
<salih-emin> ναι ρε
<geothom230> ematha parousiase kai to lampaki
<salih-emin> yeap
<geothom230> oraia parousiasi
<geothom230> edw asxolountia para poli me robotika
<salih-emin> απο εδω Θεσσαλονίκη είσαι ?
<geothom230> eida kai to autokinoumeno leoforeio tis google
<geothom230> yeap salonika i'm
<geothom230> exei kala project
<salih-emin> ωραία όταν επιστεψεις
<salih-emin> και προλαβάινεις
<salih-emin> δωσε σήμα
<salih-emin> να βρεθούμε στο GreekLug
<geothom230> ok
<geothom230> ok
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install ubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328609#p328609>
<geothom230> geia sou euaki gia tin pliroforisi
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: pou einai to GreekLug
<Anoniem4l> einai event?
<geothom230> pylaia
<geothom230> oxi koinotita einai
<Anoniem4l> mazevode kai pinoun kafedaki?
<Anoniem4l> einai san lesxh?
<salih-emin> https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/331334432
<Anoniem4l> pulaia einai dipla mou sti salonika
<salih-emin> ναι ρε είναι σύλλογος με νομική μορφή
<salih-emin> κανονικ'α
<salih-emin> γίνονται παρουσιάσεις
<salih-emin> εκδηλώσεις
<salih-emin> και πίνουμε και καφεδάκια,
<salih-emin> τρολλάρουμε ο ένας τον άλλον
<salih-emin> συζητάμε
<Anoniem4l> ooo kedro den einai auto? :(
<geothom230> syllogos megalos den yparxei allos pio dynamikos me syma to pigkouini varama to parathirini greeklug einai o monadikos
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχα
<geothom230> that's all folks
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, τούμπα δεν είσαι ?
<salih-emin> αν έχεις μέσο είναι 5-10 λεπτα
<salih-emin> αν όχι έχει και λεοιφωρίο με στάση ακριβώς έξω απο την πόρτα του GreekLUG
<geothom230> to 11 leoforeio na parei akrivos tha to paei
<geothom230> tha kanei epitafio kai tha goustarei diadromi
<salih-emin> xaaxaxaxaxax
<geothom230> san tis katsaridea me magio mazeutikame pali
<geothom230> kala einai
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: malista
<Anoniem4l> den kserw
<Anoniem4l> spania vgenw eksw
<geothom230> tha ton vgalo egw ton skylo exo
<geothom230> anoniem4l:einai eukolo re esi pare ena taxaki kai pane
<geothom230> tha sou steilw to google-car automatic
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> exw mathima
<Anoniem4l> afk
<geothom230> ok re esi
<geothom230> tha sou steilo ena elikoptero
<kerato> to google car eprepe naxei kai option "I'm feeling lucky"
<kerato> na patas kai na se phgainei se random meros
<geothom230> sostos
<salih-emin> να έχεις Google Care με "I'm feeling lucky" αλλά με Apple Maps ενσωματωμένο αντί για Google Maps
<geothom230> nope
<salih-emin> να σε δω μαγκα μου να πατάς "I'm feeling lucky"
<geothom230> wrong way takes
<geothom230> makria apo apple
<geothom230> exei polla biomtrics level
<geothom230> den to sinisto
<salih-emin> αντε την κάνω παιδια
<salih-emin> τα λεμε later
<salih-emin> καληνύχτα geothom230
<geothom230> goodnight from golden gate bridge guys
<chek2fire> geiaa
<geothom230> geia sou
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2621-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2621-1/>
<zisakos22> kalispera paides: apo oso ksero den xreiazete antivirus gia linux (sosto h lathos)?
<simosx> zisakos22, genika den xreiazetai antivirus.
<zisakos22> kapoio programa ekatharisis?
<zisakos22> px. ccleanre?
<zisakos22> giati nomizo oti mou kolaei ligoo
<zisakos22> ??????
<Anoniem4l> back
<geothom230> back to the base
<Anoniem4l> :D
<geothom230> anoniem4l grapsou kai sto kanali #offsec einai gamato
<Anoniem4l> ti einai to offsec?
<Anoniem4l> security research? o.O
<geothom230> nai einai ta kala paidia egw tous leo bad boys bad boys what i can i do....
<geothom230> ayti tin stigmi einai 350 atoma mesa dipsa gia mathisis
<geothom230> kanoun kai ping kai pong einai gamatoi mpikes vlepo
<Anoniem4l> nai mphka na tsekarw :)
<Anoniem4l> alla den maresei to kali/backtrack
<geothom230> ti exeis dikos penetration testing lab
<Anoniem4l> den exw lab :p
<geothom230> den peirazei tha ginei kai ayto ola me ton kairo tous
<Anoniem4l> ma den mou xriazete, den exw kati sto mualo mou na prosomioso
<geothom230> ok
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: kalokairaki tha parw kenourgio pc
<Anoniem4l> kairos htane 7 xronia meta
<geothom230> min agxonise egw gia na agorasw ta 2 dektop kai to 1 laptop mou o kwlos egine katakokkinos na douleuo eos 16 ores akatapausta
<geothom230> egw ta palia ta krataw kai ta vazw linux
<geothom230> kai ti tha pareis?
<geothom230> an epitrepetai
<geothom230> dmx-ruff ryders anthem
<geothom230> poli kalo song
<Anoniem4l> maresei to song kai mena auto
<Anoniem4l> episis den kserw ti tha parw akoma se skepsis eimai
<geothom230> ayto akouga otan eftasa sto san francisco airport
<geothom230> i7 vale 8gb ram kai ena karato x99 mitriki me mpolika oplika systimata
<geothom230> ama the fast and furrious katastaseis vale kai mia nvida 2GB SLI gia na kaneis crackerakia ta pass
<geothom230> poli tha sou paei to koustoumi kai oikonomika tha vgei
<geothom230> egw ekana tin malakia na min parw ton i7 kai perioristika ston i3 sta 3Ghz
<geothom230> tote eixame afragkies alla pou tha paei mia doulitsa kali na skasei na tin parw kai meta tin kopanao usa
<ee2455> geothom230: Είχες πάει πρόσφατα San Francisco;
<geothom230> ekei eimai twra
<ee2455> Δουλειά / διασκέδαση;
<geothom230> douleia file den eimaste gia diaskedasi me perioristiki visa piga
<ee2455> Πώς είναι η California;
<geothom230> kala
<ee2455> Θα μείνεις καιρό εκεί;
<geothom230> teli tou mina erxomai ellas
<Anoniem4l> Cali weed till i'm asleep
<ee2455> Κατάλαβα. Αν σου αρέσουν οι ΗΠΑ, σου εύχομαι να ξαναπάς.
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaax
<geothom230> i amerikaniki presveia diskola dinei tin visa ama omos isoun allodapos kateutheian sou tin vgazoun
<geothom230> anoniem4l:you are bad boy just coke only
<Anoniem4l> ahahahhaha
<ee2455> geothom230: Οποτε βρεις χρόνο και αν δεν βαριέσαι, γράψε εντυπώσεις για USA.
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CL6n0FJZpk
<geothom230> kai esi mporeis na pas einai kali fasi ama exeis job
<geothom230> it's awesome
<Anoniem4l> palm trees
 * Anoniem4l keeps dreaming
<geothom230> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcDWh0YOtJQ
<geothom230> cypress hill dedo verde la ke puta
<geothom230> la mexico semprie
<Anoniem4l> saresei to rap geothom230?
<Anoniem4l> brown pride :)
<ee2455> geothom230: Εχω ακούσει αντικρουόμενες πληροφορίες: Αλλοι μου λένε ότι είναι δύσκολο να πάρεις άδεια για εργασία, άλλοι ότι είναι εύκολο.
<geothom230> ola kala einai
<geothom230> ee2455:ama exeis systimeni epistoli apo afentiko apo usa tha pareis grigora tin viza alla ama pas etsi den sou tin dinoun giati eisai ellinas
<geothom230> exoume ratsistiki epithesi se ayto to thema
<geothom230> ame akoume kai goa trance ama laxi\
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AhXSoKa8xw
<ee2455> geothom230: Νόμιζα ότι, για να σου στείλει κάποια εταιρεία «συστημένη επιστολή», πρέπει να δικαιολογήσει γιατί θέλει ειδικώς εσένα και όχι κάποιον αμερικάνο με αντίστοιχα προσόντα.
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: kai mena mareze poly h psytrance palia
<geothom230> ee2455:me emena to thema einai i viza ama vgei tin ekana giati to synergeio pou synergazomai me xreiazontai
<geothom230> anoniem4l:kedrick lemar eipes miso
<ee2455> geothom230: Κατάλαβα.
<Anoniem4l> ti sigkekrimeno to kkommati einai polla kkila
<geothom230> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAQVGx1vzrk akou afto se club apo to palo alto
<geothom230> me tis vizares apexo kai tin kollara tin petaxti ta manoulia
<geothom230> eeeee ekollisame stin rimaa
<geothom230> ee2455:thes na pas usa
<geothom230> pane amerika embassy kai rota tous emena pantos me kanane koskino\
<ee2455> Το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά για USA. Ισως όχι άμεσα, αλλά σύντομα.
<ee2455> Θα το ψάξω, ναι.
<geothom230> ti eidikotita exeis ee2455?
<ee2455> Sysadmin, θα έλεγα...
<geothom230> exeis xartia gnorizeis glosses programmatismou apo penetration testing...?
<ee2455> Εχω μερικά certifications, έχω κι ένα πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικής από το ΤΕΙ της ΑΘήνας...
<geothom230> ok pao paso eisai comple
<geothom230> exei euresi ergasias se kathe koinopoliteia ston san francisco mporeis na se boithisei kai to stanford kai to berkeley university
<ee2455> Δεν ξέρω πόσο κομπλέ είμαι :-) Οταν αρχίσω να το ψάχνω σοβαρά και δω τί ζητούν στο αμέρικα, τότε θα δω...
<geothom230> kanto tora giati apo oti ematha kleinoun ta sinora kati xontro etoimazoun edw
<ee2455> Τα ανοίγουν με την Κούβα και τα κλείνουν με την Ελλάδα; Ατυχία! Χεχε!
<geothom230> stin arxi to pira sto kalampouri kai stin trollia alla meta apo sizitisi me kati paidia apo to stanford mou eipan tha einai dyskola edw
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRfQGXFRr30
<geothom230> genika tha epikratisi ena psiloxaos
<Anoniem4l> logiko afou h amerikh thelei na katastrepsei tin ellada
<geothom230> oraios o anoniem4l prosexe emena tora
<Anoniem4l> genika olo to kosmo vevea apla tin ellada tin exei axti gia kapio logo. mallon mas fovoude poly :).
<geothom230> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT8QpHraIV4
<ee2455> Anoniem4l: Σίγουρα :-) Εχουν χεστεί πάνω τους...
<geothom230> west coast california jerks
<Anoniem4l> ee2455: AXXAXAXAXA
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: kommatara
<geothom230> o ellinas einai pantou ama sikoseis petres ellas garfei pantou mexri kai ston ilio
<Anoniem4l> sick jacken erxete salonika btw se kana mhna
<Anoniem4l> mazi me slaine
<geothom230> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQkcVbVgpG0
<geothom230> listen this pls
<geothom230> eida kai ton ice cube kai gamw ta atoma
<Anoniem4l> yyy ta kserw ola sxedon apo psycho realm/sick jacken
<geothom230> einai
<geothom230> aaaa koufalitsa
<Anoniem4l> :)
<geothom230> eee bro make some room for me to play my music
<Anoniem4l> you don't know shit about me, my head got a county bounty
<Anoniem4l> :D
<geothom230> katse na kanw mia frappa me borborlithes
<Anoniem4l> AXAXAXAX
<geothom230> :)
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: tsekare rap rwssiko: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FqxdbV-wXU
<Anoniem4l> poly dynato
<geothom230> i'm gonna really fart again xixixixixixix
<Anoniem4l> lol
<geothom230> i'm ridiculus sorry guys for that
<Anoniem4l> there's nothing to worry about
<geothom230> i'm back
<geothom230> yonke donkey bell sound horeeee
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install ubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328624#p328624>
<Anoniem4l> welcome back geothom230
<xeirwn> geia sas paides :)
<geothom230> kalo ston
<Anoniem4l> hello xeirwn
<xeirwn> ti kanete ?
<xeirwn> pws tsantizomai, otan merika pragmata den douleuoun.....einai fusiologiko auto ?
<Anoniem4l> nai einai apolyta fusiologiko
<Anoniem4l> sxedon ta panta den peftoun stin adilipsi mas
<Anoniem4l> an enoouses omos an einai fusiologiko oti tsatizese einai kai auto fusiologiko
<xeirwn> isws gi auto tsantizomai....
<Anoniem4l> xeirwn: prepei na matheis tin upomonh kai tin epimonh
<Anoniem4l> xwris auta o programatismos den tha tan etsi opos einai :)
<Anoniem4l> (ena paradeigma ^)
<geothom230> swstos
<xeirwn> akoma den exw kataferei na to kanw na allazei h glwssa sto plhktrologio , me sundiasmo shortcut
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaax oute egw exw asxolithei na to kanw auto se GNU/linux
<Anoniem4l> english ftw
<Anoniem4l> latin*
<Anoniem4l> characters*
<xeirwn> eeee nai alla otan 8elw na grapsw sto forum, xanw ton xrono mou stis allages
<geothom230> greeklish
<geothom230> ama den mporeis
<Anoniem4l> xeirwn: http://services.innoetics.com/greeklish/
<Anoniem4l> poly dynato translator
<xeirwn> emmmmm...den einai aresta...kai meta ginesai stoxos twn fanatikwn
<geothom230> grapse se leet einai pio kala
<xeirwn> leet?.........ti einai auto ?
<Anoniem4l> 1337 = leet = elite
<geothom230> i glwssa ton hackers
<Anoniem4l> <geothom230> i glwssa ton hackers
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxxa gelasa
<xeirwn> aaa masta...to fantazesai na peftoun tetoia kai sto forum?....
<Anoniem4l> |-|3|_|_0 X31R\/\/|\| |-|0\/\/ 4R3 Y0|_|
<xeirwn> exeis kapoios apo esas mipws Elementary ?
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  hahaha
<Anoniem4l> :))
<geothom230> miso exeis debian dianomi
<xeirwn> exw elementary freya , pou einai basismeno epanw se ubuntu 14.04
<xeirwn> ta grafika allazoun ligo
<geothom230> http://osdn.jp/projects/sfnet_leet-generator/downloads/leet-generator/leet-generator-0.2/leet-generator_0.2-1_i386.deb/
<geothom230> grafeis sta egglezika kai aytomata sta kanei leet
<geothom230> ainte hackeraki xeirwn
<xeirwn> oxi re den psaxnw kati tetoio...psaxnw na brw , na pataw to shift+Ctrl, kai na mou allazei h glwssa sto plhktrologio
<geothom230> |-|3|_|_0 X31R\/\/|\| |-|0\/\/ 4R3 Y0|_| ti leei
<geothom230> den exeis  system settings gia na valeis shortcut language
<xeirwn> exw....alla ante na katalabeis me tosa pou exei ekei mesa.
<geothom230> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oesrmod8iLE
<geothom230> geia riske ena vlefaro
<xeirwn> νομιζς το βρηκα....τηχ
<geothom230> anoniem4l ti grafeis gai ton xeirwn me leet re zoumbi du
<geothom230> xeirwn:http://lmelinux.net/2014/07/26/elementary-os-keyboard-shortcuts/
<xeirwn> geothom230,  thx...mexri ekei ftanw ki egw apla to sundiasmo shift+ctrl den kserw pws ton kanei enter
<geothom230> koitaxe apo oti eida stin basei dedomenon i canonical anaferei critical bug
<geothom230> epesese se ellatomatiko kodika
<Anoniem4l> :P
<xeirwn> oxi re gmto...les na xreiazetai apo thn arxh install ?
<geothom230> exei ginei report stin canonical gia to problem sou
<geothom230> oxi re es
<geothom230> i
<geothom230> aplos leei oti tha ato allazeis prosorina me xrisi tou mouse mexri na erthei fix problem sto update sou
<xeirwn> pou ta diabazeis ola auta re su geothom230  ? :)
<geothom230> eimai o mikros sou xountini
<xeirwn> hahaha.....eskises mikre :)
<Anoniem4l> kserei o geothom230
<Anoniem4l> :)
<geothom230> ole ole lets make a little party all together8-)
<xeirwn> :)
<geothom230> kserei kai o anoniem4l
<geothom230> einai o guru mou
<Anoniem4l> skata eimai :(
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<xeirwn> aaa autos ta ftaiei ola ?
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> ooohhh xestika sto vraki mou apo to gelio
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  :)
<geothom230> giouxou.....<-------
<Anoniem4l> ase den kserw ti na kanw skeftome na arxisw tis kokes na mathainw pio grhgora kai na grafw kwdika pio grhgora
<geothom230> thimase mia tainia pou otan eperne speedakia ekane polles douleies taytoxrona kai elyne mathimatika dyskoles askiseis?
<xeirwn> ela re to allaksa se F2...krima pou den allazei me shift+Ctrl
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: no den tin exw dei :P
<geothom230> pane sto thibet na stamatisei o seismos grapse kales grammes kodikes kai tha se exon bouda kai tha se proskinane
<Anoniem4l> nai epomeno mou vhma einai true AI kkai meta theosi
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaxa egw tin gamaw tin theosi
<Anoniem4l> axaxxaxa
<geothom230> red devils
<geothom230> gia panta
<Anoniem4l> ti einai autom marka tsigarou?
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaaxxaxaxaxaxaaxa
<xeirwn> lol
<geothom230> i pio epikindinoi hackers stin california
<geothom230> tha tous gnoriso gai texnognosia
<xeirwn> oriste ton kanate ki efuge.....
<Anoniem4l> me ton poso tha tin pareis?
<Anoniem4l> ela more siga, ligoi eimaste kai kaloi ;)
<xeirwn> hahaha
<geothom230> den ton arese ton klaniari
<geothom230> den mou fainotan linuxas aytos
<Anoniem4l> ta fainomena apatoun
<Anoniem4l> panta.
<xeirwn> ksexase kai na xairetisei sthn eisodo... :-P
<geothom230> pantos emena vromane i masxales mou gia auto den ekatse
<Anoniem4l> axxaaxaxxaax h zesth ftaiei
<geothom230> kakies .....sixamena gleiodeis ybridia ....satanakia
<Anoniem4l> lol
<geothom230> o kano parea me aggelakia me kerata monon
<geothom230> .....gia na sovareutoume ligo
<geothom230> :-D
<xeirwn> loipon 8a sas afhsw prosorina...paw na tsako8w me to GIMP...
<Anoniem4l> good luck
<xeirwn> thx
<geothom230> <----./\/\/\/\/\/\----> have nice day man
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaxaaxxaxaxa
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> έπρεπε να ήσουν εδώ χτες
<salih-emin> χαχαχααχ
<NikTh> Έχασα τίποτα καλό; (να ψάξω τα logs ; )
<salih-emin> βασικά όχι κάτι τρομερο
<salih-emin> αλλά κάτι που έπαθα εγω
<salih-emin> μπαίνω να πω ενα γεια
<salih-emin> και πως το φέρνει η κουβέντα
<salih-emin> τους λεω για το λαπτοπ μου
<salih-emin> που υποπτευόμουν οτι κάεικε η CPU η Μητρική
<salih-emin> και μου λεει ο geothom230
<salih-emin> ρίξτου κανα δυο χαστούκια
<salih-emin> και γελούσα
<salih-emin> ενω ταυτόχρονα έριξα κανα 2 σε διάφορα σημεια
<salih-emin> και ξεκίνησε !!!
<salih-emin> ρε ήταν νεκρό για μέρες
<salih-emin> και μόλις έφαγε κανα δυο
<NikTh> Χαχαχα.. η παλιά καλή μέθοδος δεν αποτυγχάνει ποτέ
<kerato> nomizw 8a prepei na to anoikseis
<kerato> rikse kana ka8arisma klp
<salih-emin> άρχισε να μπουταρει το BIOS
<salih-emin> όπωςδήποτε
<salih-emin> πρεπει να δω μάλλον για αλλαγή στο ανεμηστιράκι του
<salih-emin> μάλλον αυτό είχε κολλήσει
<kerato> e nai
<NikTh> Ε τότε πιθανών να παίζει κάτι με την τροφοδοσία. Ένα καλωδιάκι να έχει κουνηθεί, κάτι τέτοιο. No problem, θα το δεις στο άνοιγμα.
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> το έχω στην άκρη
<salih-emin> τώρα είμαι με ένα άλλο λαπτοπακι των 260 ευρω
<salih-emin> Όλα Intel !
<salih-emin> μονο το Wifi είναι atheros
<kerato> fanboi
<NikTh> Κι εμένα κάποια στιγμή τα ' παιξε η οθόνη, και τι είχε γίνει; είχε φύγει η καλωδιοταινία που την συνδέει με την μητρική, αλλά τότε το είχα στην εγγύηση και δεν ήθελα να το ανοίξω. Το πήγα και σε 1 μέρα το πήρα πίσω.
<salih-emin> και με debian 8 όλα δούλεψαν out of the box
<salih-emin> μονο το touchpad (synaptics) δεν δουλεύει
<salih-emin> είναι λίγο περίεργο γιατί
<salih-emin> θέλει ψάξιμο
<kerato> 2015 kai to linux ein akoma tragiko me ta laptops
<kerato> touchpads battery life suspend
<NikTh> Τώρα έχω σκοπό να αναβαθμίσω τον επεξεργαστή, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με τις θερμοκρασίες. Αυτό είναι που με απασχολεί περισσότερο. Όποιος ξέρει σχετικά.. http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31165
<salih-emin> λάθος
<NikTh> kerato: Το Linux πάντα θα είναι τραγικό όσο οι κατασκευαστές δεν το παίρνουν στα "σοβαρά".
<salih-emin> kerato: to sigkekrimeno laptop
<salih-emin> βγαίνει και με Ubuntu στο εξωτερικό
<kerato> miso lepto na skeftw poso endiaferei ayto pou eipes ton end user NikTh
<salih-emin> και όλα δουλευουν ρολόι εκει
<kerato> wait..ka8olou
<NikTh> Χαχαχαχα... ούτε εμένα με ενδιαφέρει η τραγικότητα του Linux σε ορισμένο hardware. Απλά δεν αγοράζω τέτοιο hardware.
<geothom230> ena kalo neo apo ta conference i micro$oft teleionei kai erxetai to linux
<salih-emin> apo pio conf ?
<kerato> sthn ousia ayto einai to mono pou mporeis na kaneis, psifise me to portofoli sou
<NikTh> Πάντως το ποσοστό έχει πέσει σηματνικά σε σχέση με παλιότερα kerato.
<geothom230> karkino kai koumonistes mas elege o bill gate egw tou lew go home
<geothom230> exei mia mikroconference sta garfeia tis google katourithikan sta gelia gia ta $win10$ terma pia i m$
<geothom230> to ti backdoor peftei sta win10 de legetai tha paizoume mpala me to linux
<NikTh> Windows 10 = SaaS αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Είναι η τελευταία Version των Windows.
<geothom230> tha leme susami open the door and windows kai tha anoigoun san ta mounoxeila sorry gia tin ekfrasi mou
<NikTh> Χαχαχαχα...ρεεε.. σεμνά :P
<kerato> kanonise na mas kaflwseis vradiatika
<salih-emin> nai re geothom230
<geothom230> emmm ama deis ti vrisies rixnoun edw sto mountain view tha les aaa kala eimaste
<salih-emin> εκει μονο apple και linux παίζει
<geothom230> xamos stin pliroforiki pantos se epipedo cloud einai kyriarxia linuc
<NikTh> Τα έχω εγκαταστήσει σε έναν δίσκο, θέλω να βλέπω εξελίξεις από πρώτο χέρι. Τον συγκεκριμένο δίσκο τον συνδέω και τον αποσυνδέω από το Desktop όποτε χρειάζεται :P
<NikTh> Τέτοια εμπιστοσύνη λέμε :P
<geothom230> katse kai tha deis kati magika pou kanei i microsoft me ta windows insider
<kerato> akousa oti o mark 8elei na vgalei thn canonical public
<kerato> xrhmatisthrio
<kerato> vare8hke na aimoragei h tseph tou mallon
<NikTh> Ναι, IPO λέει. Το διάβασα κι εγώ. Δεν ξέρω αν θα οφελήσει ή αν θα πάει άπατη.
<geothom230> pernei me crypto ton skliro disko kai ta anevazei sto azure tis ekei pou mellontika tha ginetai kai to update apps and windows security updates etc
<geothom230> kata tin tapeinoume apopsi symfona me ton linux torvalds pou milise anoixta me hangout eipe to ubuntu gia ligo tha einai epanw kai meta faei patw
<NikTh> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα geothom230. Πλέον στο λέει ξεκάθαρα. "Θα σε παρακολουθούμε σε ότι κάνεις, ότι κλικ, ότι σελίδα επισκέπτεσαι, ότι έγγραφο ανοίγεις θα διαβάζουμε τι γράφει...κλπ". Τα γράφει όλα στην άδεια χρήσης των W10.
<geothom230> osa meinoun xoris na peiraxoub kati stis dianomes tous den tha exoun provlima
<NikTh> Δεν κρύβονται πλέον.
<geothom230> i mama nsa einai
<geothom230> i mana tis pliroforisis kai tis parapliroforisis
<kerato> h nsa exei matia pantou ;)
<geothom230> ton augusto sto defcon  alla kai meta exei tin blackhat etoimazoun ta paidia mia xouneria gia tin nsa
<kerato> popo sigoura 8a exoun xestei panw tous sto pentagwno
<geothom230> einai oi pio epikindinoi kai den tous katalavaineis giati einai aploi polites
<geothom230> edw ta paidia lene oti ama ginei attack oloi oi hackers mazi tha svisei me tin mia i nsa mazi me to echelon
<geothom230> exei asxima security
<geothom230> edw gelane oi kinezoi kai prosfata oi koreates aneptixan ena logsimiko botaki pou to evalan sto automato na parakoloutha isp kai satellites
<geothom230> nikTh:grafeis i sygketroneis oraia arthra
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328629#p328629>
<geothom230> prosoxi megali paidia se firmware malware to ekana ston skliro mou disko kai ta rimaxe ola mesa
<geothom230> ennoeitai axreiastos skliros diskos
<Anoniem4l> epikindina pragmata geothom230
<geothom230> kai se persistant malware pou krybetai to atimouliko
<geothom230> danger zone tom cruz f14 tomcat
<Anoniem4l> lol
<geothom230> lol ee pies mia vikos portokalada
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: mono gia sena monoroufi
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaaaa
<Anoniem4l> :)
<geothom230> kane fouska me tin mixa sou
<Anoniem4l> kai kolotoumpes tha kanw
<geothom230> ama itan o theoulis richard stallman tha elege metanoeite sixamenoi wouintades kai poreyeste sto dromo tou linux gai tin sotiria tou sklirou sas diskou
<NikTh> geothom230 > "nikTh:grafeis i sygketroneis oraia arthra" . Κάντο πιο λιανά... δεν το έπιασα για πιο ακριβώς πράγμα μιλάς. :)
<geothom230> fantastite ti fatsa tou bill gate ston exorkisti pou exei to daimona kai to linux arxizei na ton exorkizei kai na tou pernei ta permission kai na min ton afinei na kanei sudo kai aytos na prospathei na rixnei rootkit kai na petaei kati theorata iptables kai na tou leei to linux prits koko paliovioleta
<geothom230> nikth:lew grafeis oraia arthra apo mono sou i ta sygketroneis apo alles piges
<NikTh> geothom230: Αν υπάρχουν πηγές συγκεκριμένες αναφέρονται ΠΑΝΤΑ στο τέλος του άρθρου ;)
<geothom230> diladi esi den arthrografeis>?
<geothom230> pantos exeis orai thematologia swstos
<NikTh> geothom230: Στο blog δεν αναφέρεσαι; ή σε κάτι άλλο και δεν το έχω καταλάβει; Αν αναφέρεσαι στο blog ναι εγώ κάνω τα ποστ εκεί. Δεν υπάρχει κι άλλος :P
<geothom230> nikth:ti  sto blog vre tsanampetiko
<geothom230> ti apagelese ama epitrepete>?
<NikTh> Άνεργος. Το πιο δημοφιλές επάγγελμα, στην εποχή μας :P
<geothom230> prin tin anergia
<geothom230> kai egw to perasa ayto to stadio me tin pio xeiroteri morfi
<salih-emin> NikTh: zitousan sto Ellak linux'ades
<salih-emin> giati den stelneis ena viografiko ?
<geothom230> epiasa pato kai meta leo gia stasou tha gonatise ena anoirpakto systyma pou den yfistatai
<salih-emin> an eimoun athina tha estelna
<geothom230> apppp nai i prosfoules
<NikTh> salih-emin: Δεν το έχω δει.
<NikTh> Thanks για το Info.
<salih-emin> mpes sto site tous
<geothom230> ti gnorizeis>?
<salih-emin> kai episeis grapsou sta mailing list tous
<salih-emin> ana takta diastimata stelnoun
<salih-emin> gia theseis ergasias
<geothom230> re paidia gia ayto aknoun to irc na boithame o enas ton allon
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr:
<salih-emin> edw >
<talos-mintgr> Ελα
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> μιας και εισαι εδω
<geothom230> pare skoupa farasei kai katharize
<salih-emin> δωσε λινκ εδω για το πως να συνδεθούμε και στο irc του linux-mint gr
<NikTh> Ο talos-mintgr τα έχει πάρει στην κράνα με τον Firefox. Βρισίδι λέμε :P
<salih-emin> πρεπει παιδια να υποστηριζουμε τις ελληνικες κοινοτητες
<geothom230> oxi prepei na ginei nomos
<NikTh> Είναι καρφιτσωμένο salih-emin στο FB στο Linux Mint , ο οδηγός σύνδεσης.
<salih-emin> οσο μπορειτε και βρίσκετε να συνδεεστε και στα αλλα irc των ελληνικών κοινοτητων
<talos-mintgr> Καλή σκέψη, αλλά είμαστε σε άλλο δίκτυο
<salih-emin> α ναι σωστα
<talos-mintgr> Οποτε είναι θέμα να είναι ολλες οι κοινότητεσ στο freenode και εμεις στο SpotChat
<geothom230> talos-mintgr:kane ena low format kai pane gia mpires kai meta gyrna kai rixe ena mpouketo stin alepou tha valei myalo
<NikTh> Αλήθεια, γιατί πήγατε στο SpotChat talos-mintgr ;
<talos-mintgr> Και εμεις θλελυμε SpotChat για άλλους λόγους
<talos-mintgr> Το Mint έχει ένα πραγμα που λέγετε mint welcome
<NikTh> Ναι, το έχω δει :)
<talos-mintgr> και έχει ενα IRC κουμπί εκει και σε συνδέει στο αγγλικό κανάλι
<kerato> psss poly mprosta
<talos-mintgr> Το Spotcaht εχει κάποια σχεση με την ομάδα του mint
<talos-mintgr> Και ολλες οι κοινοτητες ειναι εκει
<talos-mintgr> Και μια μέρα αν έχουμε ελληνικό iso θα πατσαριστει να συνδέει τον χρήστη και στο ελληνικό κανάλι
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<NikTh> Οπότε, "ανώτερη εξουσία" , να το πούμε έτσι. Δεν θα μπορούσατε μόνον εσείς να ήσασταν αλλού. Κατανοητό.
<geothom230> kalos ton kafe eferes?
<pc_magas> για κάποιο λόγο δεν εγκαταστάθηκε ο Grub στον υπολογιστή που πήρα
<NikTh> pc_magas: Να πας πίσω τον υπολογιστή. Αντικατάσταση αμέσως :P
<talos-mintgr> Μας είχε φτιάξει το kerato(??) εδω το πρώτο, αλλά μετακομίσαμε
<geothom230> axaxaxaxaxaaa
<pc_magas> αλλά άμα κάνου mount το στικάκι του live USB ξεκινά κανονικά στο λειτουργικό και ΟΧΙ στο LiveCD
<pc_magas> Xvr;iw ayt;o moy bg;azei Νετβοοτ.
<geothom230> appp vrike tin lysi
<kerato> talos-mintgr e twra 8a xei ginei drop
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχααχ
<salih-emin> ρε noob pc_magas
<pc_magas> Άρα σημαίνει ότι ΔΕΝ Βρίσκει τον Grub λόγο ότι εγκαταστάθηκε σε λάθος συσκευή.
<salih-emin> εκανες εγκατασταση το grub
<salih-emin> στο USB >
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<NikTh> pc_magas: Από Secure Boot πως πάμε;
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<pc_magas> salih-emin, αυτό.
<pc_magas> Ακριβώς
<salih-emin> axaaxxaaxxaaxaxax
<salih-emin> xaxaxaaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> axaxxaaxxaxa
<salih-emin> ρε στο /dev/sda
<geothom230> dont bulling users
<salih-emin> οχι στο /dev/sdb
<salih-emin> χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχ
<pc_magas> Τω θέμα είναι εφόσον boot;arv πως το βάζω το grub στον σκληρό δίσκο;
<salih-emin> o pc_magas μου έχει δώσει το ελεύθερο να τον τρολλαρω
<pc_magas> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> grub install /dev/sda
<kerato> he's practically begging for it
<salih-emin> ετσι απλα
<talos-mintgr> Δοκιμασε να πατησεις το μαγικό πληκρο του BIOS poy soy epitrepei na dial;ejeiw βοοτ δισκο
<NikTh> pc_magas: θα μας τρελλάνεις; αν κάνεις άλλη μια τέτοια ερώτηση θα φας BAN :P
<talos-mintgr> pc_magas: Αν σε μπανάρουν πέρνα απο το δικό μας μαγαζί
<geothom230> re peides voithiste ton tha mas fygei apo to kanali
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχαχ
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρεις πως να επαναφέρεις τον GRUB; Εσύ; Ε, μάλλον μας τρολλάρεις εσύ τώρα. :P
<kerato> mh fygeis pc_magas  sagapame
<pc_magas> NikTh, ε δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και ποτέ μου
<pc_magas> kerato, δεν μπορώ θα φύγω να βρω αλλού αγάπη και στοργή
<pc_magas> :p
<geothom230> :-D
<NikTh> pc_magas: Ευκαιρία είναι. Σε έχω δει στο φόρουμ στάνταρ όμως, να δίνεις οδηγίες σε άλλους. Δώσε τις τώρα και στον εαυτό σου. ;) Κάνε την θεωρία πράξη.
<talos-mintgr> Πονάει πάντα η πρώτη φορά ( μα καμία φορά μπρεί να σου αρέσει κιόλας)
<pc_magas> NikTh, ε όλο κάτι ΔΕΝ θα ξέρουμε
<pc_magas> We are not Gods my fellow
<geothom230> den eimaste pantognostes
<pc_magas> NikTh, εγώ μπορεί να σου πω πως θα στησεις lamp stuck και συ θα μου πεις πως θα φτιάξω το Grub έτσι πάει.
<geothom230> ama den ypirxe i google search engine na sas dw pos tha to vriskate i opoiadipote mixani anazitisis
<NikTh> salih-emin: Δεν θέλει αυη την εντολή ρε συ. Αφού δεν έχει καθόλου grub. Θέλει επαναφορά μέσω Live USB. pc_magas εδώ:  https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9294#par3  μιας και ξέρω ότι σου αρέσει το χειροκίνητο.
<geothom230> oxxxx tha erthei kai tsabolov kai tha ginei simera xamos
<salih-emin> α ναι σωστα
<NikTh> pc_magas: Αν θες και πιο αυτόματο, δες εδώ: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26244#Topic-04
<pc_magas> NikTh, σου χρωστό ένα φιλί και να σε κάνω προταγωνιστί σε shoujo manga
<geothom230> oooohhhh parade exoume edw mesa
<kerato> pc_magas de mas endiaferoun ta sexoualika sas
<pc_magas> kerato, ενδιαφέρουν όμως τις κοπελοθες που λένε και στην Κύπρο
<geothom230> saxli tsakpinokolosfyrixtra
<pc_magas> Έτσι εφόσον πρωταγωνιστήσουμε σε Shoujo manga μετά θα πάμε στο Japan στο Akihabara και όλες οι Γιαπωνςεζούλες θα μας κοιτάζουν
<pc_magas> και θα λένε Kawaiiii
<pc_magas> Τέσπα
<pc_magas> Το φτιάξαμε και τούτο
<geothom230> stin taiwan einai oraia baseis oti linuxaki theleis onboard
<NikTh> pc_magas: Πήρες καινούριο PC ; για δώσε κανα link.
<pc_magas> NikTh, πήρα νέο laptop
<pc_magas> Lenovo G70
<NikTh> Καλορίζικο, καλοδούλευτο!!
<geothom230> xaristo sto salih
<pc_magas> Για το Hackathon του ΣΚ
<NikTh> Γιατί ρε φίλε μου το χαλάς τώρα;
<pc_magas> geothom230, αν στο χαρίσω σε εσένα τι μου δίνεις?
<geothom230> thes eilikrina tin apantisi
<NikTh> Lenovo, Superfish κι έτσι; blacklist έχει φάει η συγκεκριμένη από μένα. Για 1 χρόνο τουλάχιστον.
<NikTh> Δεν αγοράζω, δεν την προτείνω πουθενά :)
<geothom230> tha to parei sto xerei mesa se ena mina
<pc_magas> NikTh, πάντος ένα πράγμα μου άρεσε έπεζα WebGl με Nouveau και έπεζε τζάμι σ λεω
<pc_magas> i5
<NikTh> pc_magas: Δώσε κάνα link να δω τα specs.
<geothom230> tha to varaei sfalliares gia na parei bros to laptop
<pc_magas> NikTh, http://www.e-shop.gr/laptop-lenovo-g70-70-80hw007epb-173-hd-intel-core-i5-4210u-4gb-1tb-nvidia-gf-gt820m-2gb-no-os-p-PER.910429
<NikTh> pc_magas: Και αν έχεις ιδέα περι αυτού, δώσε φώτα: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31165#p328627
<geothom230> ante kanw xarika pou malakistikame kai simera xeretw ola ta omorfopaida linuxares allai kai to euaki as einai kai botaki forietai kala.tespa.......byezz  everyone
<pc_magas> NikTh, δεν είμαι και τόσο Hardwaras
<NikTh> pc_magas: Όπα ρε.. 17αρι; θηρίο. Φορητότητα βέβαια μηδέν, αλλά θηρίο. Σε θυμάμαι στα release με ένα netbookακι 10 ίντες, τώρα το παραξεχείλωσες :P
<pc_magas> NikTh, αν είναι το ίδιο socket logika nai
<pc_magas> NikTh, το netbook 10 ίντσες πολύ βάζεις?
<pc_magas> 8 με το ζόρι
<pc_magas> Βασικά αν δεν ήρταν το hackathon δεν θα έπαιρνα καθόλου.
<pc_magas> Αλλά είπα ας έχω ένα μηχάνημα που να αντέ4χει και το τραβάω καιρό.
<pc_magas> Πχ. και μετά από 3 χρόνια που θα το χρειαστώ.
<kerato> 17ara o8onh kai uote kan full hd re gamoto
<kerato> ayta mou th spane sta laptops
<pc_magas> Και επειδή μπούχτησα με τιν μικρή οθόνη είπα να κάνω ένα δώρο στον εαυτό μου.
<kerato> 4 cell battery
<kerato> poso sou krataei pc_magas ?
<pc_magas> sto netbook 5h
<pc_magas> στο laptop 3h με το ζόρι.
<kerato> lol
<kerato> nice re
<pc_magas> Λογικά Untested
<kerato> kala ama to krathseis kana dyo xronia 8a sou krataei miamish wra
<kerato> de mporouses na preis kanena me 6 cells toulaxiston?
<pc_magas> kerato, δεν σκοπεύω να είναι για συχνή χρήση.
<pc_magas> προς το παρόν
<kerato> whatever esy ksereis
<kerato> eksallou ti na sou pw twra, afou to agorases hdh
<pc_magas> Παίδες ερώτηση συμφωνείτε 100% νε όσα λέει ο Stallman αν ναι πόσοα από αυτά εφαρμόζεται;
<kerato> kerato@optiplex:~$ vrms
<kerato>               Non-free packages installed on optiplex
<kerato> skype                               Wherever you are, wherever they are
<kerato> steam                               Valve's Steam digital software delivery system
<kerato> teamviewer                          TeamViewer (Remote Control Application)
<kerato> unrar                               Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<kerato>  Contrib packages installed on optiplex
<kerato> flashplugin-nonfree                 Adobe Flash Player - browser plugin
<kerato> ttf-mscorefonts-installer           Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<kerato> 4 non-free packages, 0.2% of 1992 installed packages.
<kerato>   2 contrib packages, 0.1% of 1992 installed packages.
<kerato> toso
<pc_magas> Γι αυτό μισεί ο Stallman το Ubuntu
<talos-mintgr> pc_magas: Ο Σταλλμαν εχει μια μεγάλη χρησιμότητα. Θέτει ένα στόχο που εσυ δεν είσαι διατεθιμένος να κάνεις τις απαιτούμενες συνθήκες για να φτάσεις
<talos-mintgr> Και παντα μετα απο χρόνια αποδικνύετε οτι είχε δίκιο
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο Stallman αλλά εμείς
<talos-mintgr> Βλέπε την τελευταία κουτσουκέλα του Firfox
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, ποια?
<pc_magas> Shuway η υποστήριξη DRM?
<talos-mintgr> ΓΑΜΙΕΤΕ ΤΟ FIREFOX και το Mozilla Foundation
<talos-mintgr> To mozilla foundtation μεταλάχθηκε σε ενα ad network
<talos-mintgr> Για να σε σώσει απο τους κακους διαφημιστές θα κάνει το κακό το ίδιο και θα μαζέυει και τα φράγκα
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, σημείωση ότι πρέπει να βγάλει και χρήματα για να στηρίζει τους Developers
<pc_magas> Kai υπάρχει και η Mozilla Corporation
<talos-mintgr> Ναι, αλλά οχι πουλώντας εμένα
<pc_magas> από πίσω.
<talos-mintgr> Και free σαν την ελευθερια που λέει και ο Stallman
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, δηλαδή η Mozilla κρατάει stats?
<talos-mintgr> Αλλιως ποιος ο λογος να εχω κατι (σαν χρήστης) σε open source
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, Free software!
<talos-mintgr> Απο την επομενη έκδοση θα συλέγει και θα επεξεργαζετε ολες τις σελίδες που επισκέπτεσε
<pc_magas> Όχι "Open Source"
<talos-mintgr> θα σου φτιάχνει ενα καταναλοτικο προφιλ και θα το πουλάει
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, άρα πάμε σε Midori
<pc_magas> H σ εένα fork
<talos-mintgr> Η σε κάποιο κλόνο που ελπιζω να βγεί αύριο
<ee2455> talos-mintgr: Πότε έγινε αυτό; Εχεις κάποιο URL;
<talos-mintgr> https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2015/05/21/providing-a-valuable-platform-for-advertisers-content-publishers-and-users/
<ee2455> Το διαβάζω...
<talos-mintgr> Και προσεξε:
<talos-mintgr> Providing a Valuable Platform
<talos-mintgr> α) for Advertisers
<talos-mintgr> β) Content Publishers
<talos-mintgr> γ) Users (καλέ σώπα)
<talos-mintgr> Λέει πολλά για τις προτεραιότητες που θέτουν για το συστημα
<pc_magas> With Suggested Tiles, we want to show the world that it is possible to do relevant advertising and content recommendations while still respecting users’ privacy and giving them control over their data.  And to bring influence to bear on the whole industry, we know we will need to deliver a highly effective advertising product.
<pc_magas> To diabases auto?
<talos-mintgr> Ποιασε ενα στυλό και διέγραψε τα marketing speach. Μεταφρασε μου τι μενει
<pc_magas> We believe users should be able easily to understand what content is promoted, who it is from and why they are seeing it.  It is the user who owns the profile: only a Firefox user can edit their own browsing history.  And for users who do not want to see Suggested Tiles, opting out only takes two clicks from the New Tab page, without having to read a lot of instructions.  To deliver Suggested Tiles we do not retain or share personal d
<pc_magas> ata, nor are we using cookies.  If you want to learn more about how Suggested Tiles protect a user’s data, we produced this infographic, and the Mozilla policy team have described the details of how our data principles translate to the data policy for Suggested Tiles.
<talos-mintgr> Ποιασε ενα στυλό και διέγραψε τα marketing speach. Μεταφρασε μου τι μενει
<pc_magas> Δηλαδή σου λεέι ότι μπορείς να το απενεργοποιήσεις.
<talos-mintgr> Το οτι δεν χρησιμοποιουν cookies αλλα τον ίδιο τον Browser ειναι κακο
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, btw μπορείς να δεις τον κώδικα τπου firefox.
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<talos-mintgr> Και μα το θεο μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω ενα fork
<pc_magas> Άρα μπορείς να δεις τι στο καλό κάνουν τα δεδομένα σου.
<talos-mintgr> Το αν μπορω να το απενεργοπιησω η οχι μου ελιναι αδιάφορο
<pc_magas> Και αν η απενεργοποίηση λειτουργεί.
<talos-mintgr> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ
<talos-mintgr> ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΜΕΝΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΛΑ
<talos-mintgr> ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ
<talos-mintgr> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΑΜΗΣΟΥ ΜΟΖΙLLA
<talos-mintgr> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΑΜΗΣΟΥ ΜΟΖΙLLA
<talos-mintgr> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΑΜΗΣΟΥ ΜΟΖΙLLA
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, μπορείς να βάλεις Iceweasel.
<talos-mintgr> ουφ γρέμισα
<kerato> exei ena dikio
<kerato> o talos
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό λέω
<talos-mintgr> Πρεπει να κανουμε μια καμπάνια εναντια στο firefox
<kerato> na kanoume alla
<kerato> den yparxei kai enallaktikh lysh
<kerato> mono o chrome
<talos-mintgr> Και να ξεχαστει οπως ξαχαστηκε το χφρεε86
<kerato> pou den omizw na einai kalyteros se ayto ton tomea :p
<talos-mintgr> icewaesel ειναι το ποιο κατάλληλο για την ώρα
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, είναι ένα fork του firefox?
<talos-mintgr> Βεβαια το ubuntu απλα θα πάρει τον κώδικα και θα το συνδέσει με το amazon lens :-)
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι το fork του Debian. Τουε θεωρούσα υπερβολικους αλλά τελικά ειχαν 1000% δίκιο
<talos-mintgr> Ο Σταλλμαν στο τέλος δικαιώνετε που αρχισαμε να λέμε
<talos-mintgr> (ασχετα αμα σου διωγκώνει υπερβολικά τους όρχεις)
<assurbanipal> to iceweasen apo oti 8umamai paei me ru8mous "debian" ka einai arketes ekdoseis pisw, vgazei mono stis lts updates. 8eloume ena fork p 8a einai sto current ff vasismeno
<talos-mintgr> (χθες φαγαμε μαζι παγωτο ζηλιες  :p)
<assurbanipal> to mono kako me ton iceweasel einai oti pataei sthn teleutaia lts k einai pisw apo thn current - are leipoun diafora features. 8eloume ena fork t teleutaiou stable
<assurbanipal> *ara
<pc_magas> assurbanipal, το ακούσαμε
<talos-mintgr> Καποιο fork που απλα θα βγάλει εξω απο το κώδικα κάποια ΣΚΑΤΑ όπως τα DRM και αυτο
<pc_magas> Άρα Α) πως παίρνουμε τον κώδικα τις Mozilla?
<kerato> yparxei kai to http://mozilla.debian.net/ assurbanipal
<talos-mintgr> Ayto e;inai to e;ykolo komm;ati
<assurbanipal> kerato: poia version dinei ekei?
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/mozilla/gecko-dev
<pc_magas> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Developer_guide/Source_Code/Downloading_Source_Archives?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=Download_Mozilla_Source_Code
<talos-mintgr> Απο εκει και μετα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα. Ως τυπικος Ελλην ψηφοφόρος γκρινιάζω μα θέλω άλλον να βγάλει το φίδι απο την τρύπα lol
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα η συνειδητοποιηση του προβλήματος είναι τουλάχιστον 1/4 ενος μισου βήματος για μια λύση
<ee2455> assurbanipal: Στο http://mozilla.debian.net/ μπορείς να διαλέξεις ποιά έκδοση θέλεις (release / esr / beta κλπ). Πχ εγώ έχω (σε Debian Wheezy) την release (=38.0.1).
<assurbanipal> ee2455: y got it, 38.0.1 dinei
<ee2455> talos-mintgr: Το URL που παράθεσες είναι γεμάτο εκνευριστικό marketing-speak (όπως ήδη ανέφερες) και δεν πολυ-βγάζω άκρη. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω πρόκειται γι' αυτές τις suggested βλακείες που βγάζει όταν ανοίγεις νέο tab.
<ee2455> Από τότε που εμφανίστηκε αυτό το «feature» το έχω disabled και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί...
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<talos-mintgr> Δες και https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/files/2015/05/How-data-is-protected-Infographic1.pdf
<ee2455> Ναι, του έριξα μια ματιά, με ζάλισε, το έκλεισα...
<ee2455> :-)
<talos-mintgr> Δεν βλέπω καμία προστασί του χρήστη εκει μέσα λολ
<pc_magas> Δεν θα μπορούσε ο firefox να δημιουργεί κατι και βάση αυτού του Κατι να δίνει διαφημήσεις. Πχ. machine learning κλπ κλπ.
<ee2455> Η όλη διαδικασία μου φαίνεται αρκετά μπερδεμένη και δεν έχω ιδέα αν όντως προστατεύει το privacy των χρηστών. Τέλος πάντων, αν ο χρήστης έχει disabled αυτή τα «suggested tiles» είναι καλυμμένος;
<pc_magas> ee2455, απλά λες όχι στην φιρεφοχ και τέλος.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο γιατι δεν λέεί. Σιγουρα δεν το δείχνει όπως λέει και η επιλογή
<talos-mintgr> αλλά δεν λέει αν σταματα να συλλέγει και να κάνει επεξεργασία
<ee2455> pc_magas: Αν πω όχι στον Firefox (ή στον Iceweasel) τότε ποιόν browser να επιλέξω;
<talos-mintgr> Ουτε λέει για κάποιο τρόπο να διαγράψω τα στοιχεία αν το είχα ενεργό και μετά άλλαξα γνώμη
<pc_magas> ee2455, στο να λέει διαφημήσεις.
<ee2455> talos-mintgr: Πράγματι.
<ee2455> pc_magas: Εννοείς να κάνω disable τα suggested tiles;
<pc_magas> ee2455, ναι
<ee2455> Ναι, το έχω ήδη κάνει αυτό.
<ee2455> Αλλά όπως λέει ο talos-mintgr παραπάνω, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο αν αυτό με καλύπτει.
<pc_magas> Ακόμη υπάρχει ο Midori.
<pc_magas> Για Browser.
<ee2455> Ναι. Δεν τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά, thanks.
<talos-mintgr> Να προσθέσω πως αν εμείς εδω που είμαστε ο αβρός του Web δεν βγάζουμε άκρη απο το marketing speach δεν είναι καλό σημάδι για την ειλικρίνεια τους
<talos-mintgr> Όσο για την λύση: Χθές ανακάλυψα το πρόβλημα (γαμώτο μετα την συνάντησ με το Stallman θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν το ηξερα πριν)
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχει γίνει αντοληπτό ακόμα απο τον σχετικό κόσμο
<pc_magas> ΠΟάντος αυτό είναι ένα μέρος ενός μεγαλύτερου προβλήματος.
<talos-mintgr> Οποτε δεν έχω για την ωρα να προτείνω μια λυση
<pc_magas> Το ότι γενικά ο σεβασμός προς τον άνθρωπο όταν συναντά business all;azei kate;yuynsh
<assurbanipal> to fork t debian den mas kaluptei?
<assurbanipal> (isws exasa kati p eipate - ekana reboot)
<ee2455> assurbanipal: Not sure.
<assurbanipal> de nomizw na valoun ta marketistika auta sto iceweasel.. logika 8a ta kopsoun
<assurbanipal> h estw na einai by default disabled k na kanei opt-in o allos an 8elei. to idio akrivws p egine me to adblock plus k to fork t..
<talos-mintgr> Ayto piste;yv kai egv
<assurbanipal> me ta "non intrusive ads"
<talos-mintgr> Οστόσω δεν έχουν βγάλει αυτη την στιγμή κάποια ανακοινωση
<assurbanipal> t debian les/
<assurbanipal> ?
<pc_magas> Ίσως να μην το βγάλουν καν.
<pc_magas> Δεν έχουμε κάτι solid.
<talos-mintgr> Ναι. Αλλα'δεν έχει γίνει θόρυβος σχετικά με αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό ακόμα
<assurbanipal> talos-mintgr: egw to petuxa prin merikes meres sto hacker news alla epese sxetika grhgora
<pc_magas> Ίσως να κάνουμε θόρυβο εμείς;
<talos-mintgr> Αν το ήξερα λιγες ωρίτσες πριν, θα ειχα το ειχα επισημάνει στον Σταλλμαν
<assurbanipal> eff exei pei tpt?
<assurbanipal> den exei pari kati to mati m
<talos-mintgr> Στο hacker news ανέβηκε σε κακια ώρα και για να μείνει κατι μπροστα θέλει συνεχές upvote
<assurbanipal> k slashdot epe3e pantws k den emeine poly nomizw
<assurbanipal> slashdot edw http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/05/22/1318215/ads-based-on-browsing-history-are-coming-to-all-firefox-users
<kerato> ayta
<talos-mintgr> NikTh: πολύ ύσυχος
<ee2455> Στο Slashdot article που παρέθεσε ο assurbanipal παραπάνω, ένα σχόλιο αναφέρει το URL https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/tiles/ που έχει κάποιες (καθησυχαστικές) πληροφορίες.
<ee2455> What data is collected when I opt out? No data is collected when a user deactivates the Enhanced Tiles experience.
<talos-mintgr> Μερικές παρατηρήσεις
<talos-mintgr> α) Αυτή την σελίδα την είχα βρει παλία οταν αλλαξε το UI. Δηλαδή είναι μια παλί απληροφορία
<talos-mintgr> β) Γιατι δύο διαφορετικοί μηχανισμοί απενεργοποιησης; Ποια η διαφορά τους;
<ee2455> α) Πράγματι, ίσως να μην ισχύει για τη «νέα μορφή» των suggested tiles.
<ee2455> β) Ποιοί είναι οι δύο μηχανισμοί; Δεν τους πήρα χαμπάρι... :-)
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι τόσο μυστηκοπάθεια και επίσκεψη σε 4-5 σελίδες και μαντεψίες?
<talos-mintgr> ενα μηχανισμός που περιγράφει σε αυτή την σελίδα Εnchanched/classicblack
<talos-mintgr> ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ
<talos-mintgr> Οτι δεν θα έπρεπε να συζητάμε το θέμα καν
<talos-mintgr> Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει καν η σκέψη δημιουργίας ένος τέτοιοιυ μηχανισμού
<talos-mintgr> Αλλίως να βάλουμε όλλοι opera ή IE και να συζητάμε πως μπορούμε να τουε ρυθμίσουμε ώστε να μας σέβωνατι
<talos-mintgr> Μόλις πέρασα τον Palemoon
<ee2455> ΟΚ, αν πούμε στη Mozilla «βγάλε το suggested tiles», η Mozilla θα απαντήσει «και πώς θα έχω έσοδα;»
<talos-mintgr> Απο το slashdot
<talos-mintgr> A search suggests they made $311 million in 2012, how much money is actually required to run Mozilla?
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα θα σου πω μερικές απαντήσεις
<talos-mintgr> α) Η ελευθερία μου είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη.
<ee2455> α) Το ποσό αυτό είναι από το 2012 β) Δεν ξέρουμε πόσα χρήματα απαιτούνται για να λειτουργεί η Mozilla...
<talos-mintgr> β) Ειμαι λοιπόν διατεθημένος να τον αγοράσω
<talos-mintgr> Αν θες άλλη λύση
<talos-mintgr> Φτιάξε ενα micropayment συστημα που το web θέλει βασιμένο σε ενα ανόνυμο crypto currency
<talos-mintgr> και θα χεστείς στο τάλαρο
<talos-mintgr> Και θα λύσεις το μεγάλήτερο ίσως πρόβλημα του internet
<talos-mintgr> Αυτη τη στιγμή το freemioum μοντελο που παίζει δεν μπορεί να σπάσει αλλιώς
<talos-mintgr> H google ειναι μια διαφημιστική εταιρεια, άρα δεν έχει λόγους να το κάνει και κάθε λόγο να το πολεμήσει
<ee2455> Προφανώς η Mozilla δεν πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί χρήστες που είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν.
<talos-mintgr> Μα δεν με ρώτησε. Γιατι δεν δημοσιεύει τα στοιχεία και να πει φιλαράκια αμα θέτε να υπάρχω αυτα τα έξοδα έχω
<talos-mintgr> Και η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΥΤΗ
<ee2455> ΟΚ, τότε αλλάζεις browser.
<talos-mintgr> a) Αλλάζω browser και τους κάνω ΕΧΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ
<lamein> lol wtf this spam
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι οι λυκοι με τα τομάρια προβάτων είναι πιο επικίνδυνοι απο τους άγριους λύκους
<assurbanipal> profanws gia enallaktikh pame. mexri stigmhs to build to debian deixnei mia pi8anh
<talos-mintgr> Και δεν θα πρέπει να είναι ανεκτό να υπάρχει αυτό τα πράγμα μέσα σε μια διανομή
<talos-mintgr> Και το palemoon συμπαθητικό δείχνει
<talos-mintgr> Για το micropayments.microcurrency κάποια παρατήρηση?
<ee2455> Εχω την αίσθηση ότι, αν υπήρχε σοβαρή πιθανότητα να αντλήσουν αρκετά έσοδα μέσω ενός τέτοιου συστήματος, θα το είχαν κάνει ήδη...
<talos-mintgr> Εχω την αισθηση οτι εχουν χάσει τον προσανατολισμό τους χρόνια τώρα
<assurbanipal> re seis,apo oti phre to mati m to mizolla foundation exei $300+ million eswda / etos ta teleytaia xronia. posa xreiazontai pia gia na leitourghsoun?
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση απλα να γραφουν στα @@ τις βασικές μας ελευθερίες
<lamein> emena padws maresei to firefox dioti to krazei o appelbaul kai o appelbaum einai amerikanaki/poutanaki tis amerikhs :)
<lamein> appelbaum*
<ee2455> assurbanipal: Δεν ξέρουμε πόσα χρειάζονται για να λειτουργήσουν...
<talos-mintgr> ee2455: Και αυτό καλό είναι; Πως μπορείς να προωθείς το ελεύθερο λογισμικό με αδιαφανή οικονομικά?
<assurbanipal> ee2455: profanws nen 3eroume,rhtoriko erwthma htan. alla an kanoun auto gia na mazepsoun xrhma apo diafhmiseis, anarwtiemai posa tous leipoun...
<assurbanipal> ta idia kai xeirotera fusika gia ta oikonomika ths wikipedia etsi.... na ta leme auta
<talos-mintgr> Ας βγούν και να πουν στην κοινότητα του ελεύθερου λογιμικου τα οικονομικά τους
<ee2455> talos-mintgr: Ισως δημοσιεύουν κάπου τα οικονομικά τους.
<talos-mintgr> Στα commonsfeστ καταλήξαμε πως βασική αρχή ειναι η δημοσίευση των οικονομικών
<talos-mintgr> ee2455: Με το ίσως καθώς και με κλανίες δεν βάφεις αυγά
<assurbanipal> talos-mintgr: profanws..vasiko auto. brb, must restart
<talos-mintgr> Και ξεχνας το βασικο
<talos-mintgr> Θα πρέπει να αντιμετοπίσω το mozilla foundsation σαν μια εταιρεία όπως πχ την Oracle?
<talos-mintgr> Αν η απάντησ για σένα είναι ΝΑΙ, τότε απλά δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε άλλο
<talos-mintgr> Βλέπουμε τα πράγματα απο διαφορετικά κάστρα
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: sorry αλλά κάνω κάτι...
<NikTh> Και μη τρελαίνεσαι με το νέο feature του Firefox. Δεν αγόρασε το Mozilla Foundation και η M$. :P
<talos-mintgr> Ακόμα ...
<talos-mintgr> Αμα σε παει η κατηφόρα ...
<NikTh> Η μάχη των browsers καλά κρατεί και όπως ξέρεις το Mozilla Foundation έχει τον Firefox ως βασική πηγή εσόδων. Δεν έχει άλλες 1000 υπηρεσίες όπως η MS, η Google (όσες διαθέτουν broswers τελοςπάντων)
<talos-mintgr> Μπορει και τα πραγματα να πανε καλά και να αγοράσει την ΜS
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι mozilla FOUNDATION ή ετσι λεει.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είναι mozilla COORPARATION/COMPANY
<talos-mintgr> Πες μου λοιπόν αν θα πρέπει να το κρίνω ώς ίδρυμα ή σαν εταιρεια
<talos-mintgr> Και το χρήμα κατανοητό. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΝΥΘΗΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ
<talos-mintgr> Οχι να βγάλει χρήματα πουλώντας εμενα
<NikTh> Για να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει, πρέπει (όσο αντίθετο να είναι αυτό) να κάνει και κάποιες υποχωρήσεις. Αλλιώς θα καταντήσει σαν το Free software. Πολλά λόγια, αλλά στην πράξη εγκατέστησε και χρησιμοποίησε το http://trisquel.info/ για παράδειγμα..
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι δεν βγηκε στην κοινότητα και να πει: Βρειτε μου τρόπους αντι να πάρει τον αισχρο δρόμο του να πουλά προσωπικα δεδομένα
<NikTh> να δω πόσο μάγκας είσαι. Όπως είναι, χωρίς προσθήκες και χωρίς εξαιρέσεις. Τότε, μουγκαφον από μένα, σου βγάζω το καπέλο.
<talos-mintgr> Αλλήθεια: Αν εκανε η MS κατι τέτοιο τα ίδια θα λέγαμε?
<assurbanipal> ara katalhgoume pws den tous ftanoun ta 300+ ekatom $ /etos?
<NikTh> Γράφει ότι τα προσωπικά δεοδμένα των χρηστών ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΗ. Έτσι δεν γράφει; το "πουλά προσωπικά δεδομένα" που το είδες γραμμένο;
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Δεν είμαι λογιστής του Mozilla Foundation για να ξέρω τι γίνεται. Αυτά τα αφήνω στους λογιστές.
<talos-mintgr> NikTh: Στην αρχη λέγαμε για Stallman. Ναι θέλω μια μερα να βάλω το Trisquel. Γιαυτο αγωνίζωμαι και προσπαθώ Για να το βάλω εγω καθώς και όλοι οι άλλοι
<talos-mintgr> Βρες μου μια εταιρεία που να συλλέγει δεδομμένα και να μην λέει οτι είναι ασφαλή
<NikTh> Εκτός της διανομής, πάμε λίγο και για Open/Free Hardware; Γιατί τι σημασία έχει να είναι το λογισμικό ανοιχτό όταν τρέχει σε κλειστό Firmware , έτσι για να το σκληρύνουμε λίγο :P
<talos-mintgr> Πως θα μου πουλήσει μια διαφήμιση για μηχανές του γκαζόν (κατι που προκύπτει πως θέλω απο τις σελίδες με σεξουαλικές πράξεις που επισκέπτωμαι) διαφορετικά?
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης. Αν πιστεύεις ότι το Mozilla F, άλλα λέει και άλλα κάνει, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό.
<assurbanipal> re NikTh 1) auto p petas gia tous logistes de me kaluptei otan euagelizesai "openness" k 2) epeidh uparxoun ki alla provlhmata dld, as pame k se allous tomeis pao to kako sto xeirotero?
<assurbanipal> to oti lene "ta data einai asfalh" de me kaluptei. me kaluptei otan dhmosieu8ei k analu8ei epimelws o kwdikas
<talos-mintgr> NikTh: Ναι είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης. Βρες μου μια διαφορά απο ενα αλλο ad network σαν εταιρική παρκατική
<assurbanipal> omws,akoma k etsi einai gia mena foul p exoun ton xrhsto opted in by default
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Ο κώδικας είναι ανοιχτός, υπάρχει διαθέσιμος. Μπορείς να τον κατεβάσεις, αναλύσεις όσο θέλεις.
<talos-mintgr> Και ΝΑΙ θελω τα πάντα ελευθερα και ανοικτα. Θελω open hardware.
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: και τι κάνεις γι' αυτό; χρησιμοποιείς Mint ("Ubuntu is a bad distribution" λόγια του Stallman), χρησιμοποιείς Facebook, άσε μη πούμε γι' αυτό τώρα.. κλπ.
<talos-mintgr> ΝικΤη. Ας υποθέσουμε οτι μπαινεις στον υπολογιστη μου και σου πετά μια διαφήμιση για μια χορτοκοπτική μηχανή. Τι συμπερασμα θα βγάλεις για μένα και τις ιδιαλιτερες σεξουαλικές μου προτιμήσεις δεδομένου οτι δεν έχω γκαζόν?
<assurbanipal> as legane "mages, vouliazoume,xreiazomaste lefta, de vgainei opws mporeite na deite stis dhmosieumenes analuseis mas, an de mporeite na enisxusete me cash, please opt in - paramenete asfaleis, pragma p fainetai ston kwdika mas k exei analu8ei apo third parties"
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Αυτό το opt-in και opt-out είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα. Εκεί ίσως συμφωνήσω εγώ, αλλά οι διαφημιστές δεν συμφωνούν. Για να πάρεις χρήμα πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο από προεπιλογή.
<talos-mintgr> NikTh: Καταλαβαίνεις πως το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα είναι γελίο? Είναι σαν να μου λές γιατι τρως, αφου το φαγητο ελέγχετε απο 2-3 εταιρέιες. Κόψε το φαί.
<assurbanipal> profanws 8a dhmosieutei k 8a analu8ei o kwdikas kai gnwrizw hdh ti shmainei anoixtos kwdikas. to problhma m einai pws an den analu8ei prwta px apo tous security experts t debian k alla 3rd parties, egw ti na pw?na to dextw epeidh to leei to Mozilla?
<assurbanipal> re NikTh egw de sumfwnw. k sta epixeirhmata s pairneis dedomeno pws xreiazontai opwsdhpote ta lefta twn diafhsmistwn k de ginetai alliws, pragma p den prokeiptei apo pou8ena
<NikTh> Ρε φίλε, ακολούθα το παράδειγμα του Stallman, απλό είναι. Και μη κάνεις παρομοιώσεις με φαγητά, δεν ταιριάζουν. Αφού υπάρχει άνθρωπος που το κάνει (και όχι ένας, αλλά ολόκληρη κοινότητα). Γιατί δεν το ακολουθείς;
<talos-mintgr> Συμπέρασμα.Οσοι χρησιμοποιούν facebook δεν έχουν σχεση με το ελευθερο λογισμικο. Άρα όσοι χρησιμοποιούν facebook θα πρέποει να έχουν Windows. Σωστά?
<talos-mintgr> Στηνεις αχυρανυρωπους τώρα και τους πολεμάς ξέρεις
<assurbanipal> NikTh: sorry, alla h logikh p pas na akolou8hseis de stekei.
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Δεν μπορείς να έχεις όσα μέτρα και όσα σταθμά γουστάρεις εσύ. Π.χ , γαμώ το Mozilla , δεν το χρησιμοποιώ ξανά, αλλά θα έχω κάποιο Free Software Fork για να μπαίνω στο Facebook, Δεν βλέπεις την αντίφαση;
<assurbanipal> dld epeidh ta fw twn diskwn mas einai closed source k malon mas pouane, as dextoume na kanei to idio o browser, to leitourgiko, o internet provider ktl... ti logikh einai auth?
<talos-mintgr> Αρα οι χρήστες facebook θα πρεπει να τρεχουν μονο windows
<talos-mintgr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man
<NikTh> Άρα οι υποστηρικτές του Free Software , οι κάργα υποστηρικτές Stallman ..κλπ, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να έχουν Facebook.
<NikTh> Πρέπει να ακολουθούν την φιλοσοφία του Free Software πάντα και παντού χωρίς εξαιρέσεις, όπως κάνει και ο Father. Τόσο απλό.
<talos-mintgr> Σωστα. Και υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που αποδέχωνται μια αναγκαιότητα και προσπαθούν να φτάσουν στο άκρο που θέλουν
<NikTh> Όπως το Mozilla Foundation. Σωστά.
<talos-mintgr> Σωστα, εφόσον βαδίζει προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.
<talos-mintgr> Αν όμως στην μέση του δρόμου αλαζει άκρο?
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Δεν την ακολουθώ εγώ αυτή τη λογική. Την ακολουθούν άλλοι που κατά τη δική μου γνώμη έχουν κάθε δίκιο να θάβουν όποια κίνηση γίνεται προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, αφού οι ίδιοι έχουν ΣΤΕΡΗΘΕΙ πολλά.
<NikTh> Όχι εγώ όμως.
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Θα φανεί στην πορεία αυτό. Αν τα σκατώσει, θα φάει ήττα από την κοινότητά του.
<talos-mintgr> Άρα καοιος που έχει φαγητό δεν δικαιούτε να φωνάζει για τα πεινασμένα παιδάκια της αφρικής ουτε να προσπαθεί να μην υπάρχουν. Για να το κάνει αυτό θα πρέπει να πεθάνει απο την πείνα. Καλά τα λέω?
<NikTh> Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο  feature δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ΤΟΣΟ για θάψιμο. Εν τέλει το απενεργοποιείς με ένα κλικ.
<assurbanipal> NikTh: de se pianw. elpizw na katalavaineis giati to epixeirhma s einai la8os. ektos autou, sunexizeis na vasizesai sto dedomeno pws "to mozilla xreiazotan lefta alliws 8a ekleine gi auto to ekane" to opoio den prokuptei apo kapou
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Άρχισες πάλι τις παρομοιώσεις με τα φαγητά; :P
<assurbanipal> brb
<talos-mintgr> Ναι γιατι τρώω εγω ενώ τα παιδάκια στην αφρική όχι
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Δεν είπα ότι θα έκλεινε. Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά προφανώς για να κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση ναι, θα θέλει περισσότερο χρήμα
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Δεν είπα ότι θα έκλεινε. Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά προφανώς για να κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση ναι, θα θέλει περισσότερο χρήμα
<NikTh> Υποθέτω.
<assurbanipal> mia upo8esh omws p de vasizetai pou8ena.
<talos-mintgr> Θέλει περσσοτερο χρήμα να το κάνει τι? Να γίνει px MS σαν τα γουρούνια στο τέλος της φάρμας των ζώων?
<NikTh> Ρε φίλε που να ξέρω εγώ τι το θέλει; ρώτα τους. Χαχαχα.
<assurbanipal> epishs an eixe toso anagh parapanw xrhmata, opws ka8e organismos p vasizetai se dwrees, 8a ekane prwta ekei appeal. 8a elege sto community "mages, h allazoume h vouliazoume"
<assurbanipal> kati tetoio den egine.
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα? Το οτι θα πρέπει να του ρωτήσω?
<NikTh> Ναι, ρώτα τους ΠΡΙΝ αρχίσεις να τους θάβεις.
<assurbanipal> k phge amesws sth lush "gama to mwre, 8a valoume diafhmiseis, kai 8a to kanoume xwris kan na tous rwthsoume k 8a tous kanoume opt-in"
<talos-mintgr> Και δεν ειμαι κατα του να βγάλουν λέφτα (είπα και ένα πιθανό τρόπο)
<talos-mintgr> Ειμαι κατα ενα ίδρυμα να συμπεριφέρετε σαν την χειρότερη εταιρεια
<NikTh> Για μένα πάντως πιο σηματνικό είναι το DRM, παρά αυτό το διαφημιστικό κολπάκι.
<talos-mintgr> assurbanipal: Στα λόγια μου μλεσα είσαι
<assurbanipal> talos-mintgr: ma auto lew e3 arxhs
<talos-mintgr> Ναι και τα δύο είναι
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά το DRM μπορώ να το καταλάβω τεχνικά. Η μάχη χάθηκε στο W3C. Και ακόμα και αν δεν το βάζανε θα έβγαινε ενα plugin.
<NikTh> Υπάρχει και η άλλη οπτική του ΜΗ θαψίματος: "Γάμα το μωρέ, θα βάλουμε διαφιμήσεις και θα το κάνουμε ενημερώνοντας τους χρήστες και δείχνοντας τους και πως να το απενεργοποιήσουν αν θέλουν".
<talos-mintgr> Και ναι το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο, αλλά δεν έχει την σοβαρότητα αυτού εδω
<talos-mintgr> "Ετσι και αλλίως οι χρήστες χαζοί είναι και θα το αφήσουν. Άσε που μας νομίζουν μη κερδοσκπικό ίδρυμα (χαχαχα)."
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Έχεις θέμα με τους διαφημιστές ε; :P
<talos-mintgr> Εχω θέμα με την προσωποποιημένη διαφήμιση
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι για να μου τι δείξουν ξέρουν για το βίτσιο μου με τις μηχανές του γκαζόν
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχω θέμα να πληρώνω περιεχώμενο, αν αξίζει τον κόπο όμως
<talos-mintgr> Γενικά εχω θέμα με το ΦΑΚΕΛΩΜΑ
<talos-mintgr> Είτε απο το κράτος είτε απο το παρακράτος είτε απο την κάθε τράπεζα η ιδιώτη
<talos-mintgr> Είναι σοβαρό γιατρέ μου?
<NikTh> Και επαναλαμβάνω, έχεις θέμα με το φακέλωμα και χρησιμοποιείς Facebook, Google (γενικότερα, social, όλα)...κλπ;
<NikTh> Τότε είναι μάλλον σοβαρό ασθενή μου (χαχαχα)
<talos-mintgr> Έχω θέμα με το φακέλωμα και χρησιμοποιώ (σε κάποιες δραστηριότητες μου) google facebook κλπ
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό το κάνω με πλήρη γνώση ζηγιάζωντας τα υπέρ και τα κατά
<NikTh> Κι εδώ που είσαι πέφτει φακέλωμα αν δεν το ξέρεις. Ότι γράφεις καταγράφεται σε δημόσια θέα :P
<talos-mintgr> Μα το καταγράφω και εγω :-)
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα το επιχειρημά σου είναι άστοχο. Ειναι σαν να λές: αφου με άφησε κύριε πρόεδρε να τις ακουμπησω το χέρι, πως με κατηγορεί για βιασμό?
<NikTh> Μα αυτό λέω talos-mintgr. Ζυγιάζεις τα πράγματα και η ζυγαριά γέρνει προς την χρήση (έστω και μερική) του Facebook, Google που είναι οι πρωτομάστορες του φακελώματος, αλλά με ένα κουμπί του Firefox έφερες τον κόσμο ανάποδα;
<talos-mintgr> Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πρωτα κάτι: Πως θα εκρίνες το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό αν ηταν ένα χαρακτηριστικό το IE? Τι θα έλεγες?
<talos-mintgr> Θα έλεγες Οκ αλλα μπορω να το απενεργοποιήσω ευκολα με μια επεμβασουλα σε μια τιμή στο registry πχ?
<assurbanipal> dld re NikTh epeidh egw mpainw sto spiti s k se viazw ka8e mera, o talos-mintgr p mexri xtes dhlwne filos k uposthrikths s, exei to dikaiwma na pei "ela mwre twra, siga, 8a tou ri3w ki egw ena, afou etsi ki alliws..." ki esy 8a peis "e,afou etsi k alliws ton trww, den peirazei re talos-mintgr ,kai pali filoi!"
<NikTh> Με αυτό δεν συμφωνώ. Δεν είμαι υπέρ της διαφήμισης (στοχευμένης ή μη, άσχετα αν είναι αναγκαία) , αλλά το να τρελλαίνομαι με ένα τέτοιο χαρακτηριστικό ενώ χρησιμοποιώ άλλα τρεις-χειρότερα.. δεν ξέρω μου φαίνεται κάπως.
<assurbanipal> katalavaineis pws den stekei auth h logikh?
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Είπα για τις παρομοιώσεις του talos-mintgr, με το φαγητό ότι είναι κάπως.. οι δικές σου όμως φιλαράκι ξεφεύγουν τελείως.. χαχαχα.
<talos-mintgr> Ωραία
<talos-mintgr> Για κάποια πραγματα όμως έχω περισσότερα περιθόρια δράση απο οτι κάποια άλλα
<assurbanipal> e,ma den katalavaineis alliws oti to vasiko zhthma den einai oti diafwnoume, einai oti prospa8eis na xtiseis mia epixeirhmatologia vasismenh se fallacy..
<talos-mintgr> Πχ το skype.
<talos-mintgr> Κανένας δεν το θέλει αλλά σίμαστε συχνα υποχρεωμένοι να το χρησιμοποιούμε
<assurbanipal> ok,pes anti na se viazw pws se ekleva. k na empaine k o allos o talos-mintgr na leei "e,afou tou ta masane, 8a psiloarpazw ki egw pou kai pou.."
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε εναλακτικές λύσεις
<assurbanipal> ki esy les pws auto ienai ok kai den einai provlhma
<talos-mintgr> Σωστα?
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Δεν θα μπω σε αυτή τη λογική των παρομοιώσεων. Δεν το 'χω φίλε, το χάνω. Στο προκείμενο Please. :-)
<talos-mintgr> Στο συσκεκριμμένο τώρα: Και οι δυο συμφωνούμε πως είναι κακο χρακτηριστικό
<NikTh> Ναι talos-mintgr σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά εδω μπορούμε να δράσουμε και να το διορθώσουμε ευκολα
<assurbanipal> e to prokeimeno einai pws auto akrivws les: epeidh oi alloi mas 3eskizoun sto na mas upokleptoun dedomena, den peirazei an to kanei endexomenws k to mozilla
<talos-mintgr> Η τουλάχιστον ποιο εύκολα
<NikTh> Στο τρόπο που το αντιμετωπίζεις δεν συμφωνώ. Λες και αγόρασε η MS τον Firefox κάνεις :P
<assurbanipal> (den 3eroume an to kanei, de  milaw gi auto: milaw gia ton la8os sullogismo k epixeirhma sou...)
<NikTh> assurbanipal: Γιατί παίρνεις ως δεδομένο ότι ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΥΠΟΚΛΕΠΤΕΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ; γιατί;
<talos-mintgr> Και στο ελευθερο λογισμικό δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα
<assurbanipal> NikTh: diavase 3ana ti s lew.
<talos-mintgr> ΑΝ όμως το δεχτούμε νομιμοποιούμε μια κατάσταση
<NikTh> και γιατί παίρνουμε ως δεδομένο ότι ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ, γιατί;
<talos-mintgr> Αν πουμε ΟΚ μετα οι υπόλοιποι θα ξεφύγουν εντελώς
<assurbanipal> NikTh: den phra tpt ws dedomeno, diavase 3ana ti s lew. an de mporeis na katalaveis de mporw na to kanw pio liana...
<NikTh> assurbanipal: epeidh oi alloi mas 3eskizoun sto na mas upokleptoun dedomena, den peirazei an to kanei endexomenws k to mozilla
<talos-mintgr> Και αν παραπονεθούμε θα πεταχτει κάποιος με μια επιχειρηματολογια του τυπου που έδωσες και θα πει:
<assurbanipal> nai, endexomenws
<talos-mintgr> Τι φωνάζετε ρε Και το Mozilla τα ίδια κάνει
<assurbanipal> auto shmainei pws den to 3eroume
<assurbanipal> omws esy les pws den prepei na mas peirazei to endexomeno,afou etsi k alliws oi alloi mas pane kwloferetza
<assurbanipal> auto s lew pws einai to logiko sfalma s
<NikTh> Με τα ενδεχομένως όμως δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Κάτι χειροπιαστό έχουμε;
<talos-mintgr> έχουμε αυτο https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/files/2015/05/How-data-is-protected-Infographic1.pdf
<NikTh> Το μόνο που έχω εγώ μέχρι στιγμής είναι η δημοσιεύση στο blog .
<assurbanipal> NikTh: ok, de sunenooumaste. mallon h de diavazeis ti grafw h egw de mporw na milhsw.
<NikTh> Που δεν γράφει ότι ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩΣ θα σας ΥΠΟΚΛΕΠΤΟΥΜΕ τα δεδομένα.
<talos-mintgr> Μια απλη ερώτηση:
<NikTh> Κάτσε να μπει το feature, να εξεταστεί ο κώδικας (πράγμα που σίγουρα θα γίνει από κάποιους) και βλέπουμε αν υπάρχει leak.
<assurbanipal> nai re NikTh to fb p k esy kakoxarakthrizeis grafei etsi akrivws: "Endexomenws sas upokleptoume dedomena"
<assurbanipal> katalavaineis oti ti8ontai zhthmata kai h8ikhs panw apo ta praktika?
<talos-mintgr> Εγω για την σεξουαλική μου πρακτική θέλω μια μηχανη του γκαζόν. Και μου δείχνει μια τέτοια διαφήμιση.
<talos-mintgr> Πως μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό
<talos-mintgr> Χωρίς να μου επεξεργαστεί το ιστορικό περιήγησης μου
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, endexwmenws apo to search na paragetai client-side ena hash kai vasi tou hash na sou dinei tin diafimisi
<pc_magas> xwris na kserei ti einai auto pou zitas
<assurbanipal> ton ff ton akolou8ei kosmos xronia twra epeidh euagelizetai auth thn opoia h8ikh. ekei uparxei 8ema.
<NikTh> Το ιστορικό περιήγησης του Firefox Profile που έχεις φτιάξει και ενδεχομένως να το έχεις ονομάσει και "ΜΗΧΑΝΗΤΟΥΓΚΑΖΟΝ"
<talos-mintgr> <assurbanipal> ton ff ton akolou8ei kosmos xronia twra epeidh euagelizetai auth thn opoia h8ikh. ekei uparxei 8e
<talos-mintgr> Ακριβώς NikTh
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο ακριβως δεν κάνει και ενα τυπικο ad network ?? (αν και λιγοτερο αποτελεσματικά μεσω cookies) Η έχω κάπου σε αυτο τον συλογισμό λάθος
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Έχεις γνώση περί τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών και πως ακριβώς αυτό επιτυγχάνεται; π.χ, θα παίρνει και την IP σου μαζί του, στην αποστολή αυτών των δεδομένων; (αληθινή ερώτηση είναι αυτή, όχι ρητορική).
<assurbanipal> h mozilla tosa xronia leei sthri3te me giati uperaspizomai thn idiotikothta s. k twra leei "e,enta3ei, thn uperaspizomai, alla oxi toso wste na mhn s sprwxnw diafhmiseis. mhn 3exnas pws oi alloi einai xeiroteroi!"
<talos-mintgr> Σε αντιθεση με ενα ad network δεν αποθηκεύωνται εκτος του υπολογιστή σου το ιστορικό περιήγησης
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, telika epeidi ena asafes blog leei kati enw potan vgei to feature mporoume na to meletisoume kai na doume ti sto kalo kanei
<pc_magas> Kai an den to 8eloume apla to forkaroume kai to ka8arizoume apo tetoiou eidous stuff kai to ksanadinoume.
<talos-mintgr> Ο υπολογιστής σου λέει στο Onyx θέλω πράγματα σχετικά με 'μηχανές του γκαζόν'
<NikTh> Αν π.χ. παίρνει μαζί και την IP, τότε μιλάμε για privacy leak. Αυτό είναι κατακριτέο. Αν μιλάμε για σύνδεση με το Online Firefox Profile σου, τότε ΚΑΙ αυτό είναι κατακριτέο. Από μεριάς μου.
<assurbanipal> pc_magas: profanws, to texniko kommati tote 8a kri8ei. omws yparxei zhthma h8ikhs k politikhs apofashs tou mozilla. auto suzhtame
<NikTh> Αν μιλάμε όμως για Local μόνο profile τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα (κατά τη δική μου γνώμη).
<pc_magas> assurbanipal, an yparxei tote ekgataleipoume ton titaniko
<talos-mintgr> Αρα είναι και βελτιωμένο τεχνικά και ποιο ακριβές, και δεν αποθηκεύει το ιστορικό έξω
<assurbanipal> pc_magas: egw exw provlhma k me to politiko / h8iko kommati t pragmatos. auto e3hgw
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά το τελικό αποτελεσμα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο
<talos-mintgr> Τα εξωτερικά δίκτυα υπάρχουν και τραβώντας απο ενα μηχανιμα μια διαγήμιση για μηχανή του γκαζόν με το ΙP το δικό μου
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω (με τις λίγες τεχνικές γνώσεις που έχω) από την αναφορά στο "διαφαλίζουμε τα προσωπικά δεδομένα των χρηστών".
<talos-mintgr> Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ποιο είναι?
<assurbanipal> pc_magas: pera apo to texniko uparxei k h allh diastash p s periegrapsa k me auto egw tsinaw..
<talos-mintgr> Ναι αλλά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα? Αν εγω ζητήσω αυτοβούλος απο ενα ad server να μου δώσει για μηχανές του γκαζόν
<talos-mintgr> τοτε αυτο σε συνδιασμό με τα υπάρχωντα cookies δεν με φακελώνει ακόμ ακαλύτερα?
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, alla to zitises esy.
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Ναι αλλά αναφέρει ότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί cookies για αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό.
<talos-mintgr> Το θέμα είναι ηθικό κια οχι τεχνικό. Αλλά διαψεύστε με αν είναι ακόμα και στο τεχνικό
<assurbanipal> to pleonektima t ff htan h h8ikh auth topo8ethsh t. ekei antagwnizotan tous allous. an to afhsei auto sthn akrh, 8a tous antagwnistei stis diafhmiseis, me anapofeukth parenergia kapoia stigmh k to fakelwma
<talos-mintgr> Μα ακριβώς το οτι το ζητάω ΕΓΩ, οτι δεν έχει cookies ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΗΣΤΑ τα υπάρχωντα δίκτυα διαφήμισης το κάνει κακο
<NikTh> Μα συζητάμε ΚΑΙ αυτό. Το ηθικό δηλαδή. Από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει privacy leak (λέμε τώρα, ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει το blog), που είναι το ανήθικο της υπόθεσης;
<assurbanipal> alliws na vgei h google na zhtaei donations gia ton chrome. de 8a gelagame kai 8a krazame tote?
<talos-mintgr> Μα υπάρχει privacy leak !!! Poly kako
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο δεν εξηγώ?
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχει μεγάλο privacy leak Ακόμα και αν οτι λέει στο blog τα παρεις οσο ποιο θετικά μποιρείς
<NikTh> Που ρε συ talos-mintgr ; λέμε ότι δεν  παίρνει την IP σου, δεν συνδέει το Online Profile σου (αν έχεις), που ;
<NikTh> Λέμε = υποθέτουμε έτσι; Δεν το παίρνω ως δεδομένο, αλλά κάτι πρέπει να πάρουμε ως δεδομένο αν θέλουμε να κατλήξουμε κάπου.
<talos-mintgr> α) Για να πάρω την διαφήμιση κάνω αιτηση στον Onyx Server. Αρα to mozilla μπορεί να μάθει την IP μου. Σωστό ή Λάθος? (και δεν ειναι αυτό που με απασχολεί οποτε απαντήστε)
<talos-mintgr> https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/files/2015/05/How-data-is-protected-Infographic1.pdf
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Μισό, να του ρίξω άλλη μια (πιο προσεκτική ματιά).
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: ΟΚ. Το μόνο που (εγώ) μπορώ να διακρίνω ως privacy leak είναι το κλικ επάνω σε ένα τέτοιο tile.
<talos-mintgr> ΟΚ
<NikTh> Tο γράφει και με bold κιόλας.
<talos-mintgr> Ας σούμε τι ακριβώς μπορω να κάνω με αυτό
<NikTh> First party relationship
<talos-mintgr> Ειμαι το πρασινο τετραγωνο στο σχήμα
<talos-mintgr> Και σερβιρω ενα ad με μηχανές του  γκαζόν
<NikTh> Δε βλέπω πράσινο τετράγωνο. Πράσινο κύκλο βλέπω (partner)
<talos-mintgr> χαχα ναι
<talos-mintgr> αυτος
<NikTh> OK
<NikTh> Ωραία, σερβίρεις ένα τέτοιο ad.. παρακάτω.
<talos-mintgr> Ο υπολογιστής κάποιου χρήστη κάνει αίτηση για μια εικόνα με μηχανές του γκαζόν. Ετσι δεν γίνετε?
<talos-mintgr> Αρα ο πρασινός ξερει οτι το ΙΡ Χ.Χ.Χ.Χ ενδιαφέρετε για μηχανές του γκαζόν
<talos-mintgr> Οκ μέχρι εδώ?
<NikTh> Στην συγκεριμένη περίπτωση και όπως τα δείχνει το infograhpic, η αίτησή σου περνά πρώτα από το Mozilla, και αφού εγκριθεί στην σερβίρει βάση του ιστορικού αναζήτησης.
<talos-mintgr> ακριβώς
<NikTh> το ιστορικό αναζήτησης σου.
<talos-mintgr> και το ιστορικό αναζήτησης μου δεν το ξέρει το mozilla ουτε ο πασόκος
<assurbanipal> NikTh: akoma k ws proxy na leitourgei o mozilla, exei th sxesh IP->mhxanes gazon.
<NikTh> Το ιστορικό αναζήτησης είναι αποθηκευμένο στο local profile σου (το οποίο μπορεί να είναι και fake), επίσης σκέψου και το ενδεχόμενο να μην κρατάς καν ιστορικό.
<talos-mintgr> Επίσης μπορεί να μην το έχω ενεργο. Δεν είναι επιχειρημα αυτο, Μιλάμε για ενα μέσο χρήστη
<NikTh> Ε, το Mozilla το ξέρει το ιστορικό, αλλιώς πως θα γίνει; και μάλιστα το αποθηκεύει και κάπου (λογικά).
<NikTh> Στο Data WareHouse , απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω.
<talos-mintgr> Οχι το mozilla δεν ξέρει το ιστορικο
<NikTh> Ε πως θα σου σερβίρει τα tiles όταν μπεις ξανά από το ίδιο Profile;
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό είναι μόνο στον υπολογιστη μου
<talos-mintgr> Θα ζητήσει ο υπολογιστής μου τα tiles με ενα JSON
<NikTh> Αφού γράφει ότι στέλνει δεδομένα στον server (onyx) και αποθηκεύονται για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα στο WareHouse.
<talos-mintgr> Το ίδιο το ιστορικό μου είναι ασφαλές. Ενα τυπικο συστημα βασισμένο σε cookies θα πρέπει να το κρατήσει εξωτερικα
<talos-mintgr> Στελνει δεδομένα για το τι διαφημίσεις θέλω
<NikTh> Για το τι διαφημίσεις θέλεις βάση του ιστορικού σου.
<talos-mintgr> Ακριβώς. Οχι όμως το ιστορικό μου
<NikTh> Οπότε διαβάζει το ιστορικό σου για να δει τι παίζει.
<NikTh> Αλλά τι άλλο;
<talos-mintgr> Απορίες μέχρι εδώ?
<talos-mintgr> https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/files/2015/05/How-data-is-protected-Infographic1.pdf
<NikTh> Ναι, τι άλλο διαβάζει εκτός του ιστορικού σου;
<NikTh> ή τι διαβάζει αν όχι το ιστορικό σου, επειδή είπες; "Ακριβώς. Οχι όμως το ιστορικό μου"
<talos-mintgr> Πιστεύω μόνο αυτό. Μπορεί να δεις τον κώδικα, αλλά το οτι δεν ειναι ξεκάθαρο και κάνουμε τόσε υποθέσεις δεν σε κανει να εισια θετικόσ
<NikTh> Γιατί από το   "based on user's browsing history" εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω. Ότι δηλαδή διαβάζει το ιστορικό σου και όχι κάτι άλλο.
<talos-mintgr> ΟΚ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ
<talos-mintgr> Ο υπολογιστής μου στελνει ενα μύνημα στο mozilla και λέει "Δωσε Μηχανες του Γκαζόν"
<NikTh> talos-mintgr: Κάνε μου τη χάρη φίλε να βασιζόμαστε στο τι γράφει ή τι λέει το Mozilla. Αν αρχίσουμε πάλι τις υποθέσεις, τα ενδεχομένως..κλπ, χαθήκαμε.
<NikTh> Αν κάτι άλλο συμβεί πέραν των όσων λέει, θα φανεί στην πορεία και εγώ μαζί σου. Να διοργανώσουμε και καμπάνια ΚΑΤΑ του Firefox.
<talos-mintgr> Προσπαθω να καταλάβω τι λέει και πως υλοποείται. Δεν κάνω θποθέσεις αλλες περαν της κατανόησης ΟΚ?
<talos-mintgr> Και οπως βλέπεις στο παραδειγμα ακολουθω το καλύτερο δυνατο σενάριο. Οχι το χειρότερο δυνατό. ΟΚ?
<NikTh> Από το Infographic πέραν εκείνου του Κλικ στα tiles το οποίο το γράφει και με bold ότι μπορεί να στείλει δεδομένα απευθείας στον partner, βλέπεις κάποιο άλλο εμφανές privacy leak;
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<NikTh> Εμ, αυτό περιμένω τόση ώρα.. λέγε.. (χαχα)
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα δεν υπάρχει στο διάγραμμμα :P
<talos-mintgr> χαχα
<NikTh> Α, καλά.. χαχαχαχ
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι υπάρχουν ήδη βελάκια εν ενεργεία
<talos-mintgr> Τα υπάρχωντα ad networks με τα γνωστά cookies
<NikTh> Οκ, φτιάξε ένα δικό σου διάγραμμα (χωρίς πλάκα) , κάνε ένα copy-paste το υπάρχον και φτιάξε ένα δικό σου με το Privacy Leak που εσύ θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει.
<talos-mintgr> Και που δεν τα καταργεί το συστημα
<talos-mintgr> Κοιτα απλό είναι
<NikTh> Μισό λίγο..
<talos-mintgr> Ξεχνα το firefox για λίγο
<talos-mintgr> Ειμαστε σε px Opera
<talos-mintgr> Εδω εισαι?
<NikTh> Που στα σκατά είναι η ανακοίνωση, την έχασα. Να σου κάνω ένα copy-paste εκεί που λέει " εν αντιθέσει με τα cookies"... ή κάπως έτσι.
<talos-mintgr> Μα δεν χρησιμοποιει cookies. Και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.
<talos-mintgr> Ας δούμε πρώτα αυτο που θέλω να πω. Το είναι τα cookies και γιατί έχουν κακη υπόληψη
<talos-mintgr> Ξέρει κανέις?
<NikTh> Ότι γράφει εδώ: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_cookies
<talos-mintgr> πωπω άθλιότατο!!
<talos-mintgr> Τεσπα
<NikTh> Ναι είναι λίγο, αλλά την βασική λειτουργία την γράφει. Πάμε παρακάτω.
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν ειμαι ο talos και επισκέπτωμε μια σελίδα με μηχανές του γκαζόν
<NikTh> Υπάρχει και το αγγλικό που είναι πλήρες; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_cookie
<talos-mintgr> ας πουμε οτι ο NikTh εχει ένα φοβερό blog για μηχανές του γκαζόν και πηγαίνω εκει
<talos-mintgr> Ο NikTh ομως συνεργάζετε με την goole για να βγάλει τα έξοδα
<talos-mintgr> Η google τωρα το φυτεύει μέσα μια διαφήμηση
<talos-mintgr> μέχρι εδω καλά? (τα ονοματα δεν έχουν καμια σχέση με την πραγματικότητα λολ)
<NikTh> Μπορεί και να έχουν (lol) , πάμε παρακάτω.
<talos-mintgr> Οταν βλεπω την διαφήμιση παιρνω ενα cookie απο την google που δεν μπορεί να δει ο NikTh
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο ειναι ουσιαστικά ένας αριθμός
<talos-mintgr> Στην συνέχεια πάω σε ένα site για θεριζοαλωνιστικές μηχανές του assurbanipal
<NikTh> Μαθήματα "μπισκότων" από τον talos-mintgr. Έπρεπε να φωνάξουμε κι άλλους να παρακολουθήσουν, αλλά υπάρχει και το log  :)
<talos-mintgr> Ο οποίος έχει και αυτός διαφήμιση απο την google
<talos-mintgr> Τι συμβαινει τότε: Ας δούμε τα βήματα
<talos-mintgr> α) Εγω ζητάω την σελίδα του assurbanipal
<talos-mintgr> b) Μέσα η σελίδα ζητάει κάτι απο την google
<talos-mintgr> γ) Ο υπολογιστής μου ζητά περιεχενο απο την google
<talos-mintgr> Εδω είναι το ωραίο γιατι στέλνει α) την IP μου και β) to cookie
<talos-mintgr> δ) H google στέλνει μια διαφήμιση. Αν την πατήσω ο  assurbanipal  θα πάρει χρήματα
<NikTh> Εμπιστευόμαστε όμως την Google ότι δεν θα δώσει τα στοιχεία αυτά πέραν των δικών της servers (λέμε τώρα).
<talos-mintgr> Απορίες μέχρι εδώ?
<NikTh> Αν έχεις κάνει κλικ στο blog του NikTh κάποια διαφήμιση, τότε θα σου παρουσιάσει και στο blog του assurbanipal παρόμοια διαφήμιση. Σωστά; έτσι δεν λειτουργεί το σύστημα;
<talos-mintgr> Συμφέρον της google ειναι να τα κρατήσει γιατι αυτά πουλάει. Θα κάνει λοιπόν το παν να μείνουν κρυφά στην θεωρία (η ΝSA πιθανα να έχει προσβαση)
<talos-mintgr> To cookie τωρα ειναι που βοηθα την google να κρατήσει ενα ιστορικό μου
<talos-mintgr> Αν το σβήσω αυτο θα χαθει
<talos-mintgr> Γιαυτο το λόγο η google θα προσπαθήσει να συλέξει και άλλα στοιχεία ώστε να μπορεί να με ξανασυνδέσει
<NikTh> Αυτό ακριβώς. Και τα cookies έχουν κατηγορηθεί ότι , μέσω αυτών, μπορούν να υποκλαπούν δεδομένα. Ευαίσθητα δεδομένα. Αναλόγως το site που στα σερβίρει. Σωστά;
<talos-mintgr> Για την google αυτο ειναι εύκολο σε σχέση πχ με την phaistow networks
<talos-mintgr> Τα δεδομένα ειναι ακριβώς αυτο το ιστορικό περιήγησης κατα κύριο λόγο
<NikTh> Επιτάχυνε λίγο όμως γιατί πρέπει να την κάνω ... :)
<talos-mintgr> Αν και υπάρχει ενα θέμα αν ενα site ξερει px to email μου τοτε μπορει να το δλωσει στο δίκτυο
 * NikTh δώσε γκάζι, δώσε
<talos-mintgr> ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΖΟΥΜΙ
<talos-mintgr> εχεις αυτο το μηχανισμό που προσπαθεί να σου φτιαξει ενα πληρες ψυχολογικό και καταλωτικό προφίλ
<talos-mintgr> με οτι κομάτι πληροφορίας αφήσεις πίσω σου
<talos-mintgr> Και ξαφνικά αυτό το δίκτυο παίρνει μια αιτηση απο τον firefox για "μηχανες του γκαζόν"
<talos-mintgr> Τόσο ραφηναρισμένη που την κάνει σαν πληροφορία να αξίζει τριπλά και τετραπλά σε σχέση με ενα cookie στο site του nikTh
<NikTh> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάνεις ένα λάθος συνδέοντας τα cookies με το ιστορικό περιήγησης. Δεν είναι άρτια συνδεμένα μεταξύ τους. Χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος και χωρίς ειδικές τεχνικές γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα, βλέποντας ότι...
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις έτοιμο στο πιατο αυτο που θες με τόσο κόπο να φτιάξεις, πραγμα που αυξάνει το τι μπορείς να κάνεις με την πληροφορία που έτσι και αλλιως μαζεύεις
<talos-mintgr> Μα NikTh ακριβως αυτο ειναι το θεμα
<NikTh> μπορείς να διαγράψεις από το ιστορικό περιήγησης "browsing and download history" , και ξεχωριστά τα "Cookies" ή την "Cache" για παράδειγμα, υποθέτω ότι είναι ξεχωριστά πράγματα.
<talos-mintgr> Για να φτιάξω με τα cookie πληρες ιστορικό περιήγησης θα πρέπει κάθε τοπος που επισκέπτωμαι να έχει διαφήμιση google
<talos-mintgr> Και τότε θα το ξέρει μόνο η google.
<NikTh> Οκ, μη το λες ιστορικό περιήγησης γιατι μπρεδεύομαι. Λέγετο cookie history π.χ :P (νόμιζα ότι το ιστορικό περιήγησης το συνδέεις άρτια με τα cookies).
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ειναι τέλεια. Ειναι προβληματικά και απαιτούν πολύ κόπο για το φακέλωμα
<talos-mintgr> Ας πουμε "Ιστορικο περιήγησης όπως το ξερει η google"
<talos-mintgr> "Ιστορικό περιήγησης όπως το ξέρει η Phaistos Networks"
<talos-mintgr> klp
<talos-mintgr> Δηλαδή οχι τέλειο και μερικό αν προσπαθει με cookies
<NikTh> Πρέπει να πετύχουμε κάποιον εδώ (δεν θυμάμαι nickname, αλλά άμα το δω θα τον θυμηθώ) ο οποίος είναι σίγουρο ότι ξέρει τα πράγματα εκ των έσω. Αν τον πετύχω θα του κάνω μια νύξη να μας εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς παίζει.
<talos-mintgr> Εχω δουλέψει λίγο πάνω στον κώδικα του adman παλία
<NikTh> Γενικά να μιλήσουμε τώρα και όπως τα αναφέρει το blog, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι τα cookies θεωρούνται privacy concern και τα απέφυγε το Mozilla F, για ευνόητους λόγους. Οπότε θεωρείται καλύτερο αυτό που κάνει με τα tiles.
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι χρόνια, και σίγουρα σε ποιο αθώεες εποχές, αλλα ξέρω γιατι μιλάω
<NikTh> Αν και αυτό το Tiles μου θυμίζει Microsfot (άσχετο) :P
<talos-mintgr> μα αυτο είναι που με τσάτισε
<talos-mintgr> Το οτι εσκεμένα παει να σε μπρερδεέψει συγχεοντας τον μηχανισμό με τον στόχο
<NikTh> Οπότε εσύ θεωρείς ότι θα έρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθούν cookies καλύτερα;
<talos-mintgr> Αν ο σκοπος καποιου τεχνολογικού έργου είναι η τελειότητα, θα πρέπει να χρησιμποιηθούν οι βέλτιστες λύσεις. Και τα cookies δεν κάνουν την δουλεία τους καλά
<NikTh> Τέλος πάντων, δεν βγάζω άκρη. Ζαλίστικα :P Πάω να πιω ένα ντεπον. (χαχα). Η άποψή μου παραμένει όμως. Δεν χρειάζεται να ΘΑΒΟΥΜΕ το Mozilla Foundation με σχόλια του στυλ "ΑΝΤΕ ΓΑΜΗΣΟΥ" και με κεφαλαία κιόλας,
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι σαν να μου λές: Δηλαδή εσυ πιστεύεις οτι έπερεπε ο δράκος να σκοτώσει το κοριτακι με σκουργιασμένο μαχαίρι?
<NikTh> γι' αυτό το feature που θέλει να προσθέσει.
<talos-mintgr> Αλλιως θα καθόσουν να σου τα ζάλιζα ???
<talos-mintgr> Και ναι είναι πολυ πιο σοβαρό απο το DRM
<NikTh> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω που έχεις κολλήσει, γιατί έχω μια εντύπωση (που θεωρώ σωστή) ότι έχεις αρκετές τεχνικές γνώσεις, οπότε ναι, η άποψή σου έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον (για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα).
<NikTh> Παίρνοντας πάντα ως δεδομένα ΜΟΝΟΝ όσα γράφει το blog post.
<talos-mintgr> Στο ότι έχουν φτιάξει εναν τέλειο μηχανισμό παρακολουθησης μου. Που αν το έφτιαχνε η microsodt θα συκώνονταν και οι πέτρες ενω τώρα "ασε καλε να βγάλει κανένα φράγκο δεν πειράζει"
<NikTh> Τις υποθέσεις ας τις αφήσουμε, θα φανούν στην πορεία δεν μπορούν να κρυφτούν άλλωστε οι λεπτομέρειες λόγω της φύσης του ανοιχτού κώδικα.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν κάνω υποθέσεις. Ερμηνέυω
<talos-mintgr> Ουτε ειμαι αφυπνησμένος, ουτε πιστευω σε μασώνους, εβραίους η εξωγήινους
<NikTh> Και επαναλαμβάνω, δες το Infographic και πες μου που βλέπεις privacy concern, έτσι όπως το έχουν φτιάξει και παίρνοντας ως δεδομένο ότι είναι 100% αληθές.
<talos-mintgr> Περνωντας ως δεδομένο οτι ειναι 100% αληθές
<NikTh> Εκτός από εκείνο το απευθείας κλικ στο tile, αυτό το είπαμε.
<talos-mintgr> Οτι το ιδρυμα ειναι απολυτα ειλικρινες
<NikTh> Το γράφει κιόλας.
<NikTh> Χαχαχα, ναι ρε συ, αλλιώς δεν βγάζουμε άκρη με ενδεχόμενα.. ας πάμε έτσι.. είπαμε στην πορεία θα δούμε. Αν λέει παραμύθια, το Mozilla  θα χάσει, όχι εμείς.
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι η μεγαλύτερη παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητας που υπάρχει
<NikTh> Επειδή είναι προενεργοποιημένο;
<NikTh> Επειδή, τι;
<NikTh> Πρόσεξε, γράφεις για παραβίαση. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω.
<talos-mintgr> Επειδη μπορει να χρησιμποιηθει και θα χρησιμποιηθει με τον τροπο που σου εδειξα
<talos-mintgr> και ειναι τεραστιο ηθικο θέμα για το mozilla
<NikTh> Θα.. οκ. Αν δεν ; τότε είναι;
<talos-mintgr> Πρωτα αν θες κάνε αυτο το τεστ
<talos-mintgr> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/927ca86e-d29b-11e2-88ed-00144feab7de.html
<talos-mintgr> Κοιτα το tab CONSUMER
<talos-mintgr> Για να μιλάμε με αριθμούς
<NikTh> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν κάνω τίποτα, αλλά bookmarked για αργότερα.
<NikTh> Και αυτό τι μου δείχνει, πόσα θα βγάζει το MF, από μένα;
<NikTh> Αυτό εννοείς;
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο λέει πόσο αξίζεισ στην πιάτσα.
<NikTh> Ναι, δηλαδή πόσα θα βγάζει από αυτή την ιστορία το MF από μένα; γιατί αυτό είναι κακό; προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει. Ας βγάζει, τόσα μου έχει προσφέρει. Φυσικά όσο τηρεί τους κανόνες "καλής συμπεριφοράς" προς εμένα.
<talos-mintgr> Κοιτα: Υπάρχει ενα δίκτυο. Που προσπαθεί να πάρει αυτή την πληροφορία για σένα
<talos-mintgr> Με καθε νομιμο κια ηθικό τρόπο καθώς και με όλους τους άλλος
<talos-mintgr> Αν το MF το καταργούσε αντε να το καταπιω
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά δεν το καταργεί
<talos-mintgr> Γίνετε μέλλος του και μάλιστα του δίνει πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη
<NikTh> Σε ότι αφορά τις διαφιμήσεις. Το adblock το χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρον. ΟΚ ; όμως (υπάρχει ένα όμως), το απενεργοποιώ κατ' επιλογήν σε σελίδες που πιστεύω ότι αξίζουν, και όχι μόνο το απενεργοποιώ ,αλλά κλικάρω κιόλας στα banners.
<talos-mintgr> Και σε κοριδέυει και στα μούτρα με τα cookies
<NikTh> διαφημίσεις (πάντα την γράφω λάθος αυτή τη λέξη :P)
<talos-mintgr> Απο κάποιο που βγήκε υπ[οτηθετε με σκοπο να κάνει άλλα
<talos-mintgr> Αν δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αυτομ τοτε τι να πω
<talos-mintgr> Σκέψου μόνο, ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ το mozilla που το έκανε. Τι θα έλεγες; Πως θα αντιδρούσες; Θα έλεγες ΟΚ?
<NikTh> Για το δίκτυο των διαφημιστών μιλάς;
<talos-mintgr> Ναι.
<talos-mintgr> Το οποιο θέμα είναι τεράστιο, οποτε ας μην τα μπερδευουμε μεταξύ τους τα θέματα
<talos-mintgr> Το θεμα ειναι ενα τεραστιο ηθικό σκάνδαλο
<NikTh> Αν το έκανε η MS όπως είπες νωρίτερα, στο IE, τότε ίσως να αντιδρούσα αλλά ξέρεις με τι; με υποθέσεις. Γιατί; γιατί ο κώδικας είναι κλειστός, γιατί ξέρω τι ΣΚΑΤΑ έχει κάνει η M$ και θα υπέθετα ότι από αυτά που λέει ισχύουν τα μισά.
<talos-mintgr> και δεν ειναι και ειληκρινείς οταν λενε δεν χρησιμοποιούμε cookies
<NikTh> Δεν θα μπορούσα να το ελέγξω, (κλειστός κώδικας είπαμε) οπότε δικαιολογημένα θα μπορούσα να υποθέτω ότι μου κατέβει.
<talos-mintgr> ΡΕ
<talos-mintgr> Ειπα πως
<talos-mintgr> Και ημουν ξεκάθαρος
<talos-mintgr> Πιαρνω υποψην το ποιο ευνοικό σενάριο
<talos-mintgr> ΓΚΕΚΓΚΕ???
<talos-mintgr> Αν ηθελε η mozilla να μην λεω οτι μου κατέβει ΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα δεν είναι
<talos-mintgr> Και ξέρειε γιατι?
<NikTh> Χαχα, απάντησα στο  "Αν δεν ήταν η mozilla που το έκανε" σε αυτό απάντησα τι θα έκανα εγώ, πως θα σκεφτόμουν. Δεν είπα κάτι για σενάρια. χαχα
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι αν καταλαβαινες το ΕΥΤΝΟΗΚΟ σενάριο θα ήσουν και εσυ ΕΞΑΛΟΣ
<talos-mintgr> Το οτι βλέπεις τον κωδικα δεν σημαινει οτι και ο κωδικα ειναι καλος
<NikTh> Σώπα; χαχα. Δεν είπα αυτό. Κάπου πιο πάνω ανέφερες για την M$ και ότι αν το έκανε εκείνη θα γινόταν χαμός, ενώ τώρα με το MF δεν γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο.
<talos-mintgr> Μαλιστα αν κανει αυτο το mozilla αυριο η ΜS θα κάνει τρισχειρότερα πραγματα και εσυ δεν θα μπορούσεςν να πεις κουβέντα
<NikTh> Και σου απάντησα σχετικά με την M$ τι θα έκανα ΕΓΩ (όχι εσύ).
<NikTh> Και τι θα σκεφτόμουν εγώ.
<talos-mintgr> Ακριβώς. Θεωρούμε το mozilla καλό και υπεράνω κριτικής
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά πλέον δεν ειναι ηθικό
<talos-mintgr> Και η κριτική μας θα πρέπει να είναι πολυ πιο αυστηρή
<NikTh> ΌΧι ρε... μα αυτό είναι το θέμα. Άσχετα με το τι θεωρούμε, ο κώδικας είναι ανοιχτός.  Μπορεί να εξεταστεί . Εκεί δεν υπάρχει θεωρία πλέον. Τα βλέπεις στην πράξη.
<talos-mintgr> ΟΚ
<talos-mintgr> Και σου έδιεξα πως το ευνοικό σενάριο σε γμαέι
<NikTh> Ενώ με την M$ και όλα τα προϊόντα της, βασίζεται μόνο στο τι σου λέει. Τι παίζει μέσα, μόνον εκείνοι ξέρουν.
<talos-mintgr> Αρα μια εξεταση θα αυξήσει απλα τους ποντους της διησδησης στον κόλο σου
<NikTh> Εδώ δηλαδή, δεν είναι μόνο θέμα εμπιστοσύνης, κατά πόσο εμπιστεύεσαι το MF, αλλά μπορείς να το εξετάσεις και μόνος σου.
<talos-mintgr> Μα δεν εμπιστευωμαι πλέον το MF
<talos-mintgr> Και δεν είναι ανάγκη να εξετάσω καν τον κώδικα
<talos-mintgr> Για να ξέρω πως αυτό με γαμάει
<NikTh> Τότε "I rest my case" . Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.
<talos-mintgr> Αν δω τον κώδικα και δω οτι με γαμάει περισσότερο θα αλλάξει κάτι?
<NikTh> Αν δεις τον κώδικα και δεις ότι ΔΕΝ σε γαμάει καθόλου;
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να μου πεις οπως σου ζήτησα ποια η διαφορά της πρακτικής του απο ενα τυπικό ad network
<NikTh> Αλλά ότι σου παρουσιάζει στο Info ισχύει 100% και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο privacy leak;
<talos-mintgr> Παμε παλι απο την αρχή
<talos-mintgr> ΜΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ
<NikTh> Ok, δεν πάμε πουθενά γιατί η ώρα είναι μια παρά..χαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> Τι λεω τοση ώρα
<talos-mintgr> ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NikTh> Εσύ έχεις θέμα με το δίκτυο των διαφημιστών γενικότερα απ' ότι κατάλαβα. Οπότε ότι έχει σχέση με διαφήμιση είναι ανήθικο , σωστά;
<talos-mintgr> Οχι
<talos-mintgr> Οτι εχει σχέση με την προσανατολισμένη διαφήμιση που δεν εχω ζητησει ρητά (πχ με εγραφη μου σε ενα mailing list) επειδη
<talos-mintgr> βασιζετε στην επεξεργασία των προσωπικλών μου δεδομένω ειναι ανήθικο
<talos-mintgr> Εχω θέμα με την προστασία της ισιοτικής μου ζωής
<talos-mintgr> ιδιοτικής μου ζωής
<NikTh> Τα cookies και άσε τα cookies, η Google αυτή τη δουλειά δεν κάνει εδώ και χρόνια; στοχευμένη διαφήμιση;
<talos-mintgr> Οχι με την διαφήμιση
<talos-mintgr> Επιστεφεις στο επιχειρήμα το αχυράνθρωπου
<NikTh> Δηλαδή το θέμα σου , για να καταλάβω, είναι η διαφορά της διαφήμισης με την στοχευμένη διαφήμιση.
<talos-mintgr> Το θλεμα μου ειναι η προστασία της ιδιωτικής μου ζωής. Ο λογος η προστασία τηε ελευθερίας μου
<NikTh> Επειδή η μια περικλείει το ιστορικό περιήγησής σου, ενώ η άλλη όχι. Κάτι τέτοιο.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν καταλαβα την ερώτηση
<NikTh> Λέω το θέμα σου είναι η στοχευμένη διαφήμιση επειδή περικλείει , ιστορικό περιήγησης (το οποίο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και προσωπικό δεδομένο). Σωστά;
<talos-mintgr> Θέλεις να συγκρίνω την google με το mozilla ?
<NikTh> Βρε για την mozilla μιλάμε τώρα ή για την στοχευμένη διαφήμιση . Εκεί δεν είναι το πρόβλημά σου ή λάθος κατάλαβα πάλι;
<talos-mintgr> Με τον παπου μου μιλάω που ειναι ασχετός?
<NikTh> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> Οποιος επιβουλεύετε την ελευθερία μου ειναι εχθρός
<talos-mintgr> Τόσο απλό και ξεκάθαρο
<NikTh> Ε, τώρα το γαμήσαμε.. χΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> Οχι. Τόσο μα τόσο απλο είναι
<NikTh> Άντε να σε ρωτήσω τώρα τι εστί ελευθερία για σένα.. χέσε μέσα.. θα ξημερώσουμε.. χαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> οκ
<NikTh> Πάντως η κουβέντα δεν τελείωσε, θα έχει και συνέχεια βλέπω.
<NikTh> Για τώρα.. καλό βράδυ :-)
<talos-mintgr> Καληνύχτα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-26
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328629#p328629> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install ubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328624#p328624> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προÎ
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<Anoniem4l> kalhmera salih-emin
<salih-emin> καλημέρα Anoniem4l
<Anoniem4l> phga na me eksetash sto website mou kai den mou eipe tipota me to pou eide mou leei 10/10 fuge
<Anoniem4l> ksenerosa poly, oute tis mises leitourgies den edeiksa
<Anoniem4l> eksetasei*
<Anoniem4l> 1000+ seires php
<salih-emin> xexexexxexe
<Anoniem4l> oute mia den rwtise
<salih-emin> epeidi se kserei mallon
<Anoniem4l> kathomouna san ton malaka egrafa comments
<Anoniem4l> oute kan
<Anoniem4l> den me kserei
<Anoniem4l> eprepe na mou dwsei ptixio sto xeri pisteuw
<Anoniem4l> giati ama deis kati ptixiakes pou exoun ginei.... maura xalia
<Anoniem4l> vasika ti lew, oute to source den anoikse o tupos
<salih-emin> em etsi einai
<salih-emin> den peirazei
<salih-emin> esu to ekanes gia parti sou
<salih-emin> gia na matheis
<Anoniem4l> gia na to poulhsw :p
<salih-emin> swsto
<salih-emin> nai
<Anoniem4l> me ligh doulitsa akoma to vgazw gia agora
<salih-emin> wraios
<salih-emin> tha vrethoume kapoia stigmh na mou to deikseis
<salih-emin> kai an mou aresei
<Anoniem4l> sou steila query
<salih-emin> tha sto proothisw
<Anoniem4l> tsekare ta PM sou :p
<salih-emin> wraia
<salih-emin> mia xara
<salih-emin> PHP/HTML5/JS kai piso MySQL einai ?
<Anoniem4l> nai
<Anoniem4l> kai jQuery
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: holdare mia na kanw ena kenourgio post na deis kati
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: tsekare tin arxikh twra
<Anoniem4l> olo to site einai xwris optimization JS/CSS (minify)
<Anoniem4l> episis xwris optimization tis fashs xrisimopiei mono 1 kedriko arxeio gia polla JS functions
<Anoniem4l> dhladh profanos einai akoma se stadio ekseliksis/developing
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<Anoniem4l> tha valw kai eikones avatar gia ton kathe xrhsth kai profile gia kathe xrhsth
<salih-emin> νταξ λογικο
<Anoniem4l> ama exeis kkamia idea pes mou plz
<salih-emin> παντως μην το βγάλεις με αυτά τα χρώματα
<Anoniem4l> gtp ta xrwmata?
<salih-emin> να αποφευγεις το μαυρο
<salih-emin> και τα εντονα πρασινο κιτρινα
<Anoniem4l> hmm
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, μην τρελενεσαι ... μάθε εσυ τώρα το development και μετα με μερικά online μαθήματα μαθαινεις και design prinsiples
<salih-emin> και το αποτελεσμα θα είναι και λειτουργικά (development) και αισθητικά (design) άρτιο
<Anoniem4l> :P
<kerato> yparxoun etoimes paletes me xrwmata gia na min paideyesai para poly
<kerato> kane merikes dokimes
<salih-emin> βασικά υπάρχει και το bootstrap και αντε γεια
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, μην ξανανακαλυπτεις το τροχό
<salih-emin> σημασία δεν έχει να μπορείς να το κατασκευάσεις απο κάτω μέχρι πάνω
<salih-emin> σημασία έχει να παραδώσεις κάτι που να δουλεύει
<salih-emin> δεν μπα να είσαι και ο υπερμμαουα developer
<salih-emin> αν δεν μπορείς να μου παραδώσεις σε χρονοδιάγραμμα και με βάση UI/UX expectetion
<salih-emin> μου είσαι άχρηστος
<salih-emin> :)
<kerato> pws tou milas etsi
<salih-emin> έτσι πρεπει
<salih-emin> τώρα που είναι νωρίς
<salih-emin> και δεν έχει βγεί στην αγορα
<salih-emin> εδω ήμεθα οι "μεγάλοι" να τον προετοιμάσουμε
<salih-emin> μιας και τα φάγαμε τα σκατα εμείς
<salih-emin> ας φάει όσο λιγότερα  γίνεται και αυτός
<yakamoto> kanenas zontanos?
<geothom230> who disturb my tranquality?
<geothom230> who wants to know?
<Anoniem4l> spera
<geothom230> dum spiros spera
<Anoniem4l> :)
<Anoniem4l> ti leei geothom230 ti kaneis
<geothom230> ton mpezo
<geothom230> ta laptop poli malakia texnologia pio kalytera pou exw ta desktop mou
<Anoniem4l> wraios o mpextis
<Anoniem4l> enoite
<Anoniem4l> https://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2015
<geothom230> khia exeis akousei?
<Anoniem4l> no
<geothom230> de me les exeis parei meros esy?
<geothom230> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vI9YvjON7Y
<geothom230> khia
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxaxxaxa exw akousei khia
<Anoniem4l> na parw meros pou??
<geothom230> ayto ti einai to stackoverflow
<Anoniem4l> magiko kouti
<Anoniem4l> anoikse to
<Anoniem4l> ;)
<geothom230> for job i think
<geothom230> =-O
<geothom230> vrikes douleia gia tin parti sou
<geothom230> buggy where are u?
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> vrika douleia den
<geothom230> se ti prama vrikes douleia?
<geothom230> politis marixouanas?
<Anoniem4l> auto sou lew
<Anoniem4l> oti den exw douleia re
<Anoniem4l> kai den asxoloume me marixouanes
<Anoniem4l> mono tsigaro kapnizw apo narkotika kai pinw kafeini
<geothom230> kai egw lew vrikes apo to stackoverflow
<geothom230> tpt?
<Anoniem4l> oxi
<geothom230> tote?>
<Anoniem4l> ....
<Anoniem4l> to arthro sou steila pasa mou na tsekareis
<geothom230> ok
<geothom230> http://www.slant.co/topics/12/~what-are-the-best-programming-text-editors
<Anoniem4l> wraio arthro geothom230:, kai ithela mia anatheorisi se code text editor
<geothom230> http://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi
<geothom230> telika to lazarus pio oraio ide einai gia delphi
<geothom230> anoniem4l:monos sou emathes programmatismo i se boithise kanenas guru?autodidaktos eisai?
<pc_magas> Kalhsp;erew
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<geothom230> xairete
<pc_magas> geothom230, Χαίρε υπουργέ!!!
<pc_magas> :p
<geothom230> kalos ton president
<pc_magas> ti president omws
<pc_magas> Miso na parkarw to kalami stin gwnia kai erxomai.
<pc_magas> Oik. Krisi vlepetai.
<pc_magas> Just Kidding
<pc_magas> Loipon ti nea?
<geothom230> egw den xerw apo oikonomiki krisi
<pc_magas> geothom230, alla me ta teli kykloforias oute mixani den mporeis na kavaliseis.
<pc_magas> Et6si kavalas to kalami
<pc_magas> :p
<geothom230> podilato me mpataria oeo
<geothom230> to slogan tis ibm think think work
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: ela back
<Anoniem4l> monos mou ematha ta panta nai
<Anoniem4l> apla algorithmous ematha apo ena poly kalo tupo sto lukeio sto frontistirio o opios iksere para poly kala
<Anoniem4l> phra mia idea re paidi mou gia algorithmous*
<geothom230> maresoun oi anthropoi pou einai autodidaktoi kai egw eimai ena apo autous
<Anoniem4l> em etsi einai
<Anoniem4l> an kai tha imoun 10 fores kaluteros an me voithouse kapios edatika pisteuw
<Anoniem4l> isos etsi omos na min mathena na vriskw pragmata monos mou
<geothom230> se goustarw mexri kapsimatos egkefalou file
<Anoniem4l> <3
<geothom230> eisai eklektos ton digit 01
<Anoniem4l> more ena tipota eimai
<Anoniem4l> alla mesa apo to tipota ginonte ta panta
<pc_magas> Ga release @ athens pote to vlepetai?
<geothom230> exeis diavasei ti theoria tou xaous
<geothom230> tha katalveis polla
<Anoniem4l> no den exw diavasei tetiou eidous mathimatika
<Anoniem4l> kapia mera tha to kanw omos
<Anoniem4l> otan tha exw oikonomikh anesh
<Anoniem4l> kai xrono
<geothom230> o aderfos mou pou pigainei sta tei kavalas stin idia eidikotita ou pigaineis esy
<Anoniem4l> kanei tipota?
<geothom230> thelei na teleionei tin kolosxoli giati exei alla sxedia
<Anoniem4l> wraios
<pc_magas> mages exete treksei ka8olou to rigs of rods?
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: no
<geothom230> noop
<pc_magas> geochr, to kaneis?
<pc_magas> cu l8er
<geochr> καλησπέρα παίδες...
<geothom230> http://www.rigsofrods.com/content/
<geothom230>  auto elege p pcmagas
<geothom230> kalispera taxidioti
<geothom230> sorry po den sas apanataw alla me valane aggareia na kanw 120 utp kalwdia gia lan party
<geothom230> tha fegovolisoun palli oi server
<geothom230> paides akouo kai ftiaxno
<geothom230> alkisg ti epasxnes sto ubuntu-mate
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2622-1: OpenLDAP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2622-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> έχασα πολλά;
<salih-emin> καλησπερα
<salih-emin> τι κάνετε ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, kalisperes ti kaneis?
<salih-emin> καλα εδω ετοιμάζομαι να βασανίσω το κινητό μου
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ubuntu phone?
<salih-emin> θα φαει μια αναβάθμιση σε 5.1.1 Android και στα καπάκια θα γίνει εγκατάσταση Ubuntu Phone OS έτσι για ν αβάλει μυαλό
<pc_magas> salih-emin, hahahaha
<talos-mintgr> Καλη επιτυχία
<salih-emin> thanx
<salih-emin> για να δούμε πρωτη φορά θα το κάνω απο Debian
<salih-emin> ν δω αν θα μου κάνει ναζάκια
<pc_magas> να ρωτήσω για πότε ετοιμαζεται το release?
<salih-emin> ποιο release ?
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ανβ σου κάνει είναι σε καλό δρόμο η κοπελιά σε θέλει.
<pc_magas> Καλό είναι να πας σε γάμο.
<pc_magas> Just Kidding.
<salih-emin> κάντω πιο λιανα
<salih-emin> γιατι απο αυτα που εγραψες δεν καταλαβα
<salih-emin> :)
<pc_magas> salih-emin, λέω αν σου κάνει ναζάκια να παντρευτείς την κοπέλα.
<pc_magas> (Logopaignion kanw)
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-2nN7A8Vy0 ??
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, mesa sto mualo mou isoun
<pc_magas> παίδες θέλω έναν αντικαταστάτη του skype για να μπορώ να μιλάω υπό ελεύθερο λογισμικό.
<pc_magas> Βέβαια σαφώς να έχει και share screen.
<talos-mintgr> Firefox hello για να μιλας με ραντεβού στο IRC και κάποια άλλη λύση για remote control. Αυτα χρησιμοποιώ τώρα εγω
<talos-mintgr> teamviewer σηνήθως. Closed source, αλλά ευκολότερο αν ο αλλος ειναι σε win
<talos-mintgr> H den j;erei na anoigei p;ortew klp
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, το firefox Hello έχει share screen?
<talos-mintgr> Οχι. Αλλά εχει το temaviewer
<talos-mintgr> Ενναλακτικά μπορείς να εχεις και τα δύο με hangouts
<salih-emin> υπάρχουν εναλακτικές λύσεις
<salih-emin> το θεα είναι οτι η άλλη πλευρά
<salih-emin> χρησιμοποιεί την εναλλακτική λύση >
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> στο 99% των περιτόσεων όχι
<salih-emin> και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πείσεις τον άλλον να αλλάξει κάτι που έχει μάθει τυφλοσούρτι
<pc_magas> Δοκιμάζω το firefox hello έτσι μπορείτε να μπείτε εδώ https://hello.firefox.com/kiajgCGA7yo
<pc_magas> κάποιος?
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν ήδη δύο άτομα σε αυτήν τη συνομιλία.
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, ήσουν μέσα?
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι για 2 άτομα
<pc_magas> ΟΟΟ δεν βοελύει καθόλου τότε.
<pc_magas> θέλω δυνατότητα για παραπάνω
<talos-mintgr> Κατσε. Τωρα μας αλλάζεις τις προδιαγραφλες :P
<talos-mintgr> Google hangouts ίσως
<pc_magas> Θέλω σαν το mumble με share screen.
<talos-mintgr> Google hangouts, αλλά δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει έτσι
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, ελευθέρου λογισμικού.
<pc_magas> Όχι propriatery.
<talos-mintgr> Πάλι μου αλλάζεις τις προγιαγραφες ΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχω λύση
<pc_magas> To Καλύτερο Εναλλακτικό είναι το Big Blue Button
<pc_magas> Λοιπόν σασ Καλινυχτύζω!!!!!
<salih-emin> koukouroukou mantalakia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-27
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres salih-emin
<Anoniem4l> to ucaresystem esu to exeis grapsei swsta?
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> γιατί ?
<Anoniem4l> bravo
<Anoniem4l> tipota, aplos twra to eida
<Anoniem4l> episis http://i.imgur.com/PMSWkjI.png (Tourkos) lol
<Anoniem4l> @ http://el.softoware.net/apps/download-ucaresystem-for-linux.html
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> τουρκος
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<Anoniem4l> axxaxaxaxa
<salih-emin> α ναι το ειδα στο FB
<salih-emin> to link
<Anoniem4l> ithela na se rwtisw kiolas tin gnwmh sou, twra grafw ton tropo metafrashs tou site, p.x. skeftika oti mporo na valw ena admin-option pou me to opio metafrazei olo to site
<Anoniem4l> alla meta skeftika na to kanw pio dunamiko kai na einai katalhla metafrazmeno analoga to visitor's IP
<Anoniem4l> stin defteri periptwsh omos tha dimiourgite mia klash me para polla functions kai skeftome to optimization
<Anoniem4l> kai eimai se ena dilima
<salih-emin> κοιτα να δεις τι γίνεται.
<salih-emin> Ποτε μα ποτέ να μην εμπιστεύεσαι το user agent
<salih-emin> Ο πελάτης που θα
<salih-emin> μπαίενει στο site πρεπει να βλέπει αυτό που ΘΕΣ ΕΣΥ να δείχνεις
<salih-emin> είναι θέμα δηλαδή branding
<salih-emin> η μετάφραση σε άλλες γλώσσες
<Anoniem4l> oxi me user-agent re sy, me IP
<Anoniem4l> opos kanei h google.
<salih-emin> ααα
<salih-emin> πωωωω
<salih-emin> οτι θελω βλεπω
<Anoniem4l> if (IP == Greek) echo greek;
<salih-emin> πφφφφφ
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah
<salih-emin> η μετάφραση πρεπει να είναι optional για αυτόν που υθα αγοράσει το CMS σου
<Anoniem4l> dhladh tha ton xalage otan kapios ellhnas empene na evlepe to login/register text sta ellhnika?
<Anoniem4l> opos kanei h google?
<Anoniem4l> daksi auto den eiani problhma
<Anoniem4l> skeftika kiolas ti tha kanw gia optimization
<salih-emin> αυτο πρεπει να το καθορίζει και να στο ζητάει ο πελάτης που θα του στήσεις το CMS
<salih-emin> γενικά αν απευθείνεσαι για την Ελληνική αγορα
<salih-emin> τότε το default πρεπει να είναι στα ελληνικά
<salih-emin> και όλα τα άλλα εξτρά
<Anoniem4l> y tha valw epilogh na kanei oti thelei o admin
<Anoniem4l> ama thelei tha einai mono ellhnika, ama thelei mono agglika h ama thelei IP-based reaction
<salih-emin> ερώτηση
<Anoniem4l> yah
<salih-emin> γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσω το δικό σου CMS και να μην χρησιμοποιήσω Wordpress/Drupal/Joomla ? Και δευτερον ποια είναι η προστηθέμενη αξία του δικού σου CMS που υπερβαίνει αυτή που μου παρέχει το Wordpress/Drupal/Joomla ?
<Anoniem4l> den boro na apadhsw akoma giati den einai teliwmeno
<Anoniem4l> kai epishs emena den tha exei vulnerabilities :p
<salih-emin> δεν ειναι απάντηση κανενα απο τα δυο.
<salih-emin> με εχασες
<Anoniem4l> nai, den boro na apadhsw
<Anoniem4l> profanos
<Anoniem4l> :p
<Anoniem4l> etsi opos to kovo tha boro na sou apadhsw sto telos tou kalokairiou
<salih-emin> 1) η πρώτη απάντησή σου δείχενι οτι δεν έχεις Vision, δηλαδη το κάνεις απλά για να το κάνεις
<Anoniem4l> h apla oti ta logia einai aeras
<salih-emin> 2) η δευτερη απάντηση δείχνει οτι υπερεκτιμάς τις γνώσεις σου σε βαθμό ππου παραβαίνει την λογική
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, οχι δεν παει έτσι
<Anoniem4l> den nomizw...
<salih-emin> an eg;v ;hmoyn ependyt;hw
<salih-emin> αν εγώ ήμουν
<salih-emin> επενδυτής
<salih-emin> και ήθελα να σου χώσω 100.000 για το project σου
<salih-emin> με τις απαντήσεις που έδωσες πιστεύεις οτι θα έδινα ?
<Anoniem4l> oxi vevea
<Anoniem4l> alla den psaxnw gia ependiti omos ::p
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<salih-emin> αλλα αν το κάνεις με αυτή την σκέψη στο μυαλό τότε το project θα αποκτήσει αυτόματα όραμα και προσδοκία για επιτυχεια του έργου στο μέλλον
<salih-emin> δηλαδη δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπός α βρεθεί επενδυτής
<salih-emin> αλλα μονο η σκέψη οτι "αυτο θα το πουλήσω μια μέρα"
<salih-emin> χαράζει ένα όραμα
<salih-emin> (τι λεω πρωϊνιάτικα ρε &^$^%$*)
<Anoniem4l> XAXXAXAXAXAXA
<salih-emin> με επιασε το mentoring μου... sorry
<salih-emin> σταματάω
<Anoniem4l> no no
<Anoniem4l> kala ta las
<Anoniem4l> les*
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχ
<Anoniem4l> xaxxaxa :)
<Anoniem4l> exeis dikio den ginete egw to momolo na sinagonisto wordpress/joomla pou exoun kila developing apo pisw tous
<Anoniem4l> opote thelw kati kainourgio, opos eipes
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> τώρα καλά τα πας
<salih-emin> μπαίνεις σε ρότα
<Anoniem4l> episis otan eipa no vulnerabilities enoousa oti peftei 10000 fores parapanw pentesting se auta ta diedomena CMS
<Anoniem4l> kai oxi mono targeted pentesting alla kai worm-type exploits, pou ta petane sto internet kai psaxnoun gia sigkekrimena CMS
<salih-emin> σωστό. Το Custom CMS λοιπόν μπορεί αρχηκά να έχει μεγαλήτερο κόστος, ασβένεται όμως γρήγορα λόγο του κόστους που θα είχε η συντήρηση των Wordpress/Drupal/Joomla
<salih-emin> ^ αυτό ειναι το selling point σου
<salih-emin> ;)
<salih-emin> αποσβένεται*
<Anoniem4l> wraios, nai.
<salih-emin> ειδες... τσουκου τσουκου... θα βγάλεις σωστές απαντήσεις που θα χρειαστείς στο μέλλον ;)
<Anoniem4l> :D <3
<Anoniem4l> paw na xtupisw mia frapedia
<Anoniem4l> brb
<salih-emin> ok
<Anoniem4l> back
<salih-emin> πλακα μας κάνει ο θείος http://news.softpedia.com/news/Richard-Stallman-Says-He-Created-GNU-Which-Is-Called-Often-Linux-482416.shtml
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: edw kai xronia to leei auto
<Anoniem4l> kai den kserw kala gia na exw mia swsth apopsh
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: poso ta % einai to linux kernel kai poso ta % einai to GNU environment?
<salih-emin> ήξερα οτι λέει χρόνια οτι το σωστό είναι GNU/Linux
<Anoniem4l> enow san paketa mazi
<Anoniem4l> egw kserw padws oti den einai swsto na leme linux OS
<salih-emin> αλλα δεν ήξερα οτι λέει Εφτιαξα ενα λειτουργικό σύστημα που λεγεται GNU αλλα ο κόσμος το ξέρεει ως Linux
<salih-emin> σχετικ αμε τα % που με ρώτησες η πάντηση είναι 8% http://pedrocr.pt/text/how-much-gnu-in-gnu-linux/
<salih-emin> και αυτό λογικά θα αντικατασταθεί κάποια στιγμή απο τον LLVM
<salih-emin> που είναι ταχύτερος και πιο μοντέρνος
<Anoniem4l> enow adikimenika san leitourgies
<Anoniem4l> as poume nai men xwris ton purhna den douleuei tipota
<Anoniem4l> alla ena adikimeniko estimation poso % einai tis leitourgias pou prosferei to kernel?
<salih-emin> το συμαντικό είναι "Μπορεί το kernel να δουλεει χωρίς GNU ?"
<Anoniem4l> swstos
<salih-emin> η απάντηση είναι
<salih-emin> Ναι
<Anoniem4l> dhladh to GNU einai kati san wrapper
<Anoniem4l> swsta?
<Anoniem4l> ousiastika tiligete guro apto kernel no?
<salih-emin> LLVM http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LLVM
<salih-emin> GNU είναι εργαλεία
<salih-emin> με τον ποιο συμαντικό απο όλα
<salih-emin> τον GCC compiler
<Anoniem4l> malista
<Anoniem4l> alla to rms leei oti einai operating system to GNU
<Anoniem4l> exei diafora apo tin ekfrasi "mono ergaleia"?
<ee2455> Anoniem4l: Ισως εννοεί μαζί με το hurd.
<Anoniem4l> den kserw ti enow xD
<salih-emin> Ο θείος (έτσι τον λέμε)
<salih-emin> ξεκίνησε το 80 να φτιάξει έναν κλώνο του UNIX
<salih-emin> πρώτα όμως ξεκίνησε απο το userland
<salih-emin> εφτιαξε τα εγαλέια για compile
<Anoniem4l> o theios topkek
<salih-emin> βιβλιοθήκες και λοιπά που ήταν κλώνοι του UNIX
<salih-emin> κλώνοι όχι με την ένοια της αντιγραφής
<salih-emin> απλά όπως έχουμε το Adobe Photoshop
<salih-emin> έχουμε το GIMP
<salih-emin> κάπως έτσι
<salih-emin> όμως δεν σκάμπαζε καθόλου απο kernle
<salih-emin> kernel*
<salih-emin> μολις βγήκε το Linux τότε οι απανταχού developer
<salih-emin> πήρανε τα GNU toolchain
<salih-emin> και τα βάλανε μαζί με το Linux κερνελ να βγάινει ως bundle
<Anoniem4l> malista
<Anoniem4l> dhladh einai swsto na leme linux OS?
<salih-emin> μετά ήρθαν άλλα project όπως το opengl της Silicon Graphics
<salih-emin> ήρθανε οι του X.org, Gnome κλπ
<salih-emin> και μετά εμφνίστηκαν εταιρίες και project
<salih-emin> που τα κάνανε bundle όλα αυτά σε ένα, όπως το Slackware το Debian και το RedHAT linux
<salih-emin> βασικά όπως θες το λες
<salih-emin> το σωστό είναι linux based OS
<ee2455> Πάντως το development του Hurd είχε ξεκινήσει πριν ο Torvalds ξεκινήσει το Linux.
<salih-emin> αλλα είσαι ελεύθερος να το ονομάζεις όπως θες
<salih-emin> η GPL δεν υπαγορεύει πως θια πεις το όνομα
<salih-emin> και εδω ειναι που μου την δίνει ο Σταλ
<salih-emin> παραβαινει ο ίδιος την άδεια που μας έχει δώσει
<salih-emin> ee2455, ναι φυσικα
<salih-emin> απλά δεν προχωορύσε γιατί ήταν microkernel
<salih-emin> και κανένας δεν το συμπαθούσε
<salih-emin> είναι μάλλον ... όχι ήταν
<ee2455> Εκτός ίσως από τον Tanenbaum... :-)
<salih-emin> α ναι αχχαχαχαχαχ
<Anoniem4l> malista
<salih-emin> ο linux kernel πέτυχε γιατί έμοιαζε στο UNIX
<Anoniem4l> dhladh to GNU den einai operating system alla tools?
<salih-emin> monolithik kernel
<salih-emin> ναι
<Anoniem4l> giati o stallman to leei OS tote?
<salih-emin> και ασε να ολέει ο Stal και οι οπαδοί του
<salih-emin> γιατί του την δίνει να πετυχένουν οι άλλοι και όχι αυτός
<ee2455> Πάντως δε νομίζω ότι ο RMS παραβιάζει την GPL... Απλά του αρέσει να λέει GNU/Linux αντί για σκέτο Linux.
<Anoniem4l> padws egw ton katalavainw ton stallman giati thelei na pei mallon oti to GNU sidelese poly sto development tou linux
<salih-emin> και μάλιστα να πετυχένουν με ταδικά του εργαλεία
<salih-emin> φυσικά και συντέλεσε
<salih-emin> αλλα δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός και ντε και καλα να αρπάζω τα ευσιμα
<Anoniem4l> mhmm
<salih-emin> βγήκε ο Torvalds να πει στην Google "Ρε τραχανα γιατί δεν λες Android Linux και το λες σκέτο Android ?"
<ee2455> Χαχαχα! Σωστό κι αυτό!
<Anoniem4l> :/
<salih-emin> αν είναι να δώσουμε τα εύσιμα τότε το Ubuntu πρεπει να το λέμε : GNU/linux/Xorg/Opengl/Debian/Gnome OS
<salih-emin> ρεεεεεε αντε γεια ρεεεεε
<salih-emin> ότι νανε
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaxxa
<salih-emin> δεν στεκουν στην λογική αυτά που λεει
<salih-emin> αυτό είναι το νόημα του GPL
<salih-emin> πάιρνω κάτι, του αλλάζω τα φώτα, και δίνω
<Anoniem4l> apla niwthei adikimenos
<salih-emin> πίσω ότι έκανα
<salih-emin> και το λέω ΠΩΣ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ΡΕ
<matheostsik> Καλημερα παιδια εχω ενα προβλημα με την εγκατασταση
<salih-emin> να κάνει Zen yoga αν νιώθει αδικιμένος
<matheostsik> μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησεθ?
<Anoniem4l> xaAXASAXXAAX
<salih-emin> matheostsik, για πες
<salih-emin> λεπτομέριες
<matheostsik> λοιπον εγκατεσησα τα Ubuntu 14.04 μια χαρα αλλα επρεπε αν κανω update το software κανω restart
<matheostsik> και απο τοτε δε μπορω να κανω λογιν στον χρηστη μου
<matheostsik> βαζω κωδικο και μου βγαζει blackscreen και με ξαναπαει στο λογιν σκρεεν
<salih-emin> αυτο είναι περίεργο
<matheostsik> ασε φιλε 4 μερες παλευω να τα βαλω
<salih-emin> βλέπεις καθόλου Guest λογαριασμό ?
<matheostsik> ναι το ιδιο μου ακνε ακια κεει
<salih-emin> μάλιστα
<matheostsik> κανει ακαι εκει*
<salih-emin> έκανες εγκατάσταση κάποιο driver ?
<salih-emin> π.χ. κάρτας γραφικών ?
<matheostsik> χμμμ σκεφτηκα οτι για να μου το εμφανιζει ολα μια χαρα 1080 θα ηταν αυτοματα
<matheostsik> αν και εκανα μια εντολη sudo agt_get "amd*"
<matheostsik> η ακτι παρομιο
<salih-emin> ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
<Anoniem4l> auto fteei
<Anoniem4l> :)
<salih-emin> τα διέλυσες όλα ρε
<matheostsik> δηλαδη?
<salih-emin> που την έμαθες αυτή την εντολή !!!!!
<Anoniem4l> ekanes install lathos drivers
<salih-emin> ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
<matheostsik> σε  froum
<matheostsik> Μου το πανε
<matheostsik> οχχχ
<salih-emin> αχ βρε matheostsik
<salih-emin> :)
<matheostsik> :P
<matheostsik> τωρα τι κανουμε?
<salih-emin> μην απογοητεύεσαι
<Anoniem4l> format?
<salih-emin> αν δεν βαριέται ναι
<matheostsik> εχω κανει 10 φορεσ
<salih-emin> ναι και στις 10
<matheostsik> σας λεει 4 μερες ολο προβληματα
<salih-emin> τρρεχεις την εντολή ?
<Anoniem4l> matheostsik: dokimases na mpeis me rescue mode?
<matheostsik> οχι
<salih-emin> μισο ενας ενας
<matheostsik> ειμαι αρχαριος πρωτη φορα παινω Linux
<salih-emin> λοιπον κάθε φορα
<salih-emin> που έκανες εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> εβαζες και την εντολή με το amd*
<salih-emin> ?
<matheostsik> oxi
<matheostsik> τωρα την τελευταια που πετυχε η εγκατασταση
<matheostsik> αλλα ειχα προβλημα με το λογιν
<salih-emin> πες μας λιγο στοιχεία με τον υπολογιστή
<matheostsik> οκ μισο
<salih-emin> για να ξέρουμε γιατί πραγμα μιλάμε
<matheostsik> amd a6 3670k
<matheostsik> gigabyte ga-a55m-s2v
<matheostsik> 1gb ram
<matheostsik> 160 gb sata
<matheostsik> αυτα
<matheostsik> αα και on board γραφικα
<Anoniem4l> lol
<salih-emin> lol
<salih-emin> xaxaaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> επεσες
<matheostsik> Παιδια ανα ειπατε κατι στα τελευται 5 λεπτα επαναβεται γιατι εκανα disconnect κατα λαθος
<salih-emin> matheostsik, τι καρτα γραφικών έχεις ?
<fanious> on board einai
<matheostsik> on board του επεξεργαστη
<salih-emin> αυτη η onboard τι είναι ? AMD ? Intel ?
<fanious> amd
<matheostsik> amd
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> πρωτα απόλα να σε ενημερώσω οτι η RAM ισα ισα θα τεξει το UBUNTU
<salih-emin> το Ubuntu θέλει 2GB RAM και 3D acceleration
<matheostsik> θα κανω αναβαθμιση στα 4 αν δουλεψεθ
<Anoniem4l> aplas tha eisai me 4
<salih-emin> αν όμως είναι να αναβαθμίσεις πρέπει να βάλεις 64bit Ubuntu
<matheostsik> ναι απλα πρωτα πρεπει αν δω ανα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με αυτα κα μετα θα βαλω 4
<salih-emin> όταν τρέχει την live έκδοση
<salih-emin> χωρίς εγκατάσταση δουλευουν όλα ?
<matheostsik> ολα εννοεις το hardware αν ναι τοτε ναι :P
<salih-emin> οχι εννοώ
<salih-emin> βάζεις το USB ή το DVD στο PC
<salih-emin> και ξεκινάς απο το BIOS
<matheostsik> usb ai
<salih-emin> φωρτόνοντας το ISB
<salih-emin> ΘΣΒ
<salih-emin> USB
<salih-emin> αυτό σε ρωτάει
<salih-emin> θελετ να δοκιμάσετε χωρίς εγκατάσταση ?>
<salih-emin> εκεί πρέπει να πεις ναι
<matheostsik> φιλε το εκανα αυτο
<salih-emin> και μπήξε κανονικά στο desktop ?
<matheostsik> και μετα απο τα ubuntu εγκατασταση και το εβγαλα
<matheostsik> κανονικα δε το λες
<salih-emin> eemmmm
<salih-emin> αυτόι ειναι ντε
<salih-emin> αυτό προσπαθούμε να δούμε
<matheostsik> γτ δε μου εβγαζε τοbar στα αριστερα
<matheostsik> ουτε εικονιδια
<salih-emin> αυτί ειναι λοιπόν
<matheostsik> αλλα μπηκα στα settings και ηταν μια χαρα
<salih-emin> η κάρτα γραφικών σου είναι παλιά
<salih-emin> και δεν έχει 3D acceleration
<salih-emin> το PC σου δεν είναι συμβατό με το Ubuntu Unity γραφικό περιβάλλον
<salih-emin> οπότε η λύση έιναι να βάλεις Xubuntu
<salih-emin> poy ekei ua tr;ejei kanonik;a
<salih-emin> θα τρεξει κανονικά γιατί δεν χρειάζεται την κάρτα γραφικών να υποστηρίζει 3D επιτάχυνση
<matheostsik> Μισο εχω και μια ati 5450 αλλα δε ξερω αν αυτη εχει 3d accel
<salih-emin> σου φαίνονται λίγο κινέζικα αυτά που σου λεω ? αν ναι πες μου να προσπαθήσω να τα κάνω ποιο απλα
<salih-emin> μια χρα
<salih-emin> αυτή έχει
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> βάλε αυτή πανω στο PC
<matheostsik> οχι δεν κινεζικα
<salih-emin> ωραι :)
<salih-emin> και πες στο BIOS να φωρτώνει αυτή bydefult
<matheostsik> ωραια τωρα κανω φορματ παλι :/ ?
<salih-emin> ναι γιατί μου έτρεξες την εντολή amd* που σημάινει "κανε μου εγκατάσταση όλους τους δivers της amd και ας μην έχω την σωστή καρτα γραφικών"
<salih-emin> :)
<matheostsik> και πρεπει να ξανακανω εγκατασταση τωρα?
<matheostsik> βασικα ακυρο
<salih-emin> yp;arxei t;ropvw kai xvr;iw egkat;astash alla e;inai xronob;orow
<matheostsik> καλως παω να φαω και κανω αποπειρα θα εισαι ονλινε?
<salih-emin> εγω μπορεί όχι
<matheostsik> ποτε λες?
<salih-emin> αλλά οι υπόλοιποι σύγουρα
<salih-emin> λογικά θα φύγω σε κανα μισάωρο
<harispc> hi guys
<Anoniem4l> hi harispc kai geothom230
<geothom230> hi lunitakes
<harispc> hi
<geothom230> piades kanet agores tora kalokairi giati ton septembrio anevainoun poli oi times se dollars
<Anoniem4l> to dolario gamaei ta panta
<geothom230> koinos opou exei profores sta katastimata xtypate xoris na to skeftestai
<harispc> lol
<harispc> Ενταξει, Ελλαδα ομως €€ παντου..
<geothom230> oxi panta giati se ligo tha theis na krasernei edw sto usa lene gia allagi nomismatos to 2017
<geothom230> koinos plastiko psifiako nomisma skeftontai
<harispc> λολ
<geothom230> oti eixe pei o varouf stin psarokostaina elllas
<harispc> Το θεμα ειναι πως στην Ελλαδα τα παντα ειναι πανακριβα
<geothom230> i ellas anagkastika tha gyrisei stin nea drachmi
<harispc> Ενα HP Stream11 που σε εσας κανει 180$ (~160€), εδώ κάνει 220€
<harispc> στο USA ενοω εσας
<geothom230> akousa apo gerousiastes oti ola einai meletimena na ginoun kai tha ginoun
<harispc> παντως οι τιμες εδω στα PC ειναι για κλαματα
<harispc> κατω απο 240€ ευρω δεν βρισκεις ευκολα
<geothom230> einai panakriba stin ellas diples times exei gia ta koroida tous ellines ta vodia
<harispc> παντως ελεος καθε PC κανει 45€ (και περισσοτερο) παραπανω στην ελλαδα
<harispc> ΦΠΑ 23% δλδ
<geothom230> ama pas agglia i ollandia kai edw pou eimai kalifornia tha vreis prosfores pou den einai ayto to xalli pou exei i ellas
<fanious> o fpa kanei tin zimia hari
<harispc> 23% παραπανω απο την αρχικη τιμη μονο ο ΦΠΑ. ασε τωρα το κερδος του καταστηματος, τα μεταφορικα, τα εισαγωγικα, και τις αποθηκες
<assurbanipal> harispc: kai sto e3wteriko uparxei fpa, metaforika k kerdos katasthmatwn/apo8hkwn
<harispc> ναι, αλλα μικροτερα
<harispc> δεν λεω πως δεν υπζαρχουν
<assurbanipal> mikrotero kerdos katasthmatwn/apo8hkwn/metaforikwn?
<harispc> ναι δεν κρατανε τοσα
<harispc> και ο ΦΠΑ ειναι λιγοτερος
<assurbanipal> ara aisxrokedria?
<harispc> lol, αλλα οκ
<geothom230> den xreiazetai mesazontais
<harispc> Και η βενζινη δλδ στην ελλαδα? διπλασια τιμη απο το εξωτεριο
<assurbanipal> geothom230: poioi de xreiazontai mesazontes?
<geothom230> aytoi pou emporeuontai ta proionta giati synithos aytoi kanoun koumanto stis times
<assurbanipal> px to fnaq sto parisi de xreiazetai mesazontes? h to cyberport sto verolino?
<geothom230> emeis milame gia tous mesasontes tis ellas pou einai kai poli
<harispc> οι μεσαζοντες υπαρχουν παντου, δεν λεω, αλλα στην ελλαδα, κρατανε πολυ περισσοτερο χρημα αυτοι, βαλε και τον ΦΠΑ, το κερδος κτλ...
<assurbanipal> px prosfata filos ekane upgrade me kostos gurw sta 500E. ta idia pragmata ta koita3a se magazi germanias, peripou 400E, me uperdiplasio ergasiako kostos k fpa 19%
<geothom230> ftaiei i paideia kai i nootropia gia ayto den pame mprosta opos episis kai o megalos forologikos syntelestis stis mikromesees epixeiriseis
<assurbanipal> xwris idiaitero psa3imo k apo megalh alusida me katasthmata...
<assurbanipal> milame gia diafora timhs peripou 20%
<geothom230> ereuna agoras kai meta agorazeis kanonas xrysos
<Anoniem4l> ena bam erxete pagkosmios me ton kairo kai fenete
<harispc> το ξερω ενοειται
<Anoniem4l> kai legete kapitalismos
<assurbanipal> o filos ekane MEGALH ereuna agoras
<Anoniem4l> episis ksekinaei apo tin Ellada...
<harispc> αλλα οπου και να πας στην ελλας, αντε 10€ διαφορα να βρεις. παραπανω
<assurbanipal> k den einai kanenas asxetos..
<geothom230> i ellas to 2024 tha deite tha ginei megali kai trani opos itan ta palia xronia me simaia ton byzantinos linuxaki pigkouini
<Anoniem4l> XAXAXAXAXA
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: XAXAXAXA
<Anoniem4l> an to pistepsoume ligo akoma, poly ligo
<Anoniem4l> isws to doume ston upno mas
<Anoniem4l> axxxaxaxaaxxa
<harispc> χαχαχα
<harispc> ουτε pc με linux δεν χουμε στα καταστηματα σρητν ελλας
<assurbanipal> 8a vgazoume 3ana tis gnwstes cpu VYZANTIUM ,made in Greece. stickers VYZANTIUM INSIDE se ola ta laptop - erxetai suntoma...
<geothom230> einai alitheia ayto pou lew kai as gelane merikoi
<geothom230> edw mesa
<Anoniem4l> kala daksi twra to thema paei padou peri kapitalismou... as poume ta graphic drivers giati den einai kala? mhpws epeidh h microsoft xezete sto taliro kai kanei kone me tis eksou eteries?
<geothom230> tha vrethoune me mia xontri ekplixi
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: h ellada tha papsei na uparxei sidoma.
<Anoniem4l> den kserw poso sidoma.
<geothom230> i microsoft tha dialithei kai tha einai mono sto synnefo
<Anoniem4l> alla kkata kei pame.
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: kai ti tha mpei sti korifi? linux? XAXAXA
<geothom230> mexri ekei tha xasei megalo meridio sta home users
<geothom230> edw einai to apolyto mystiko
<Anoniem4l> kenourgio linux based operating system?
<geothom230> plisiazeis
<Anoniem4l> re megale
<Anoniem4l> pws ta ksereis esu auta?
<geothom230> tha einai i platforma opou tha ta syndeeei ola mazi
<Anoniem4l> kai pou ta vasizeis?
<geothom230> eidi edw sto berkeley ayto kanoun ta paidia sta labs
<harispc> VYZANTIUM inside LOL
<harispc> xaxa
<Anoniem4l> XAXAXAXA
<assurbanipal> O Adwnis dinei hdh tabletes VYZANTIUM INSIDE
<assurbanipal> ton exei sthn thleorash
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: den lew, h apopsh sou den apexei apo tin pragmatikotita
<Anoniem4l> alla zoume se ena kosmo pou tipota den einai dedomeno
<assurbanipal> kai malista trexoun ergostasiaka Calimafki Linux
<Anoniem4l> gia ton aploustato logo pws den eimaste pantognwstes. mazi me tin gnwsh erxete kai h psedesthisi tou gnwrizw, sta agglika "folly"
<Anoniem4l> psefdesthisi*
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: egw padws vlepw kai pisteuw oti pame kata diaolou
<Anoniem4l> makari na vgw lathos
<kerato> isxyei lol
<assurbanipal> px k germania exei tous kammenous p 8eloun pali na vgaloun autokratora k na ginoun autokratoria ktl, alla einai merikoi kammenoi mesa sta tosa ekatommuria
<assurbanipal> ellada o allos s leei "exw to dna tou swkrath" k meta pairnei th 8eia tou sto xwrio na ton 3ematiasei giati ton matiasane oi nufes otan eixe paei gia kafe k exei ponokefalo...
<Anoniem4l> xaxaaxxaaxxa kai h mana mou pisteuei sto mati
<assurbanipal> egw elpizw genikotera se enan purhniko ole8ro k neo 3ekinhma. ws tote upomonh...
<Anoniem4l> tin koroidevo alla den makouei
<Anoniem4l> purinikko olethro ennoeis WW3?
<assurbanipal> h mana s???? mh s pw twra skhniko me pagosmiou fhmhs ereunhth anosologias se sunedrio...
<assurbanipal> mwre xese to ww3, olokautoma na nai ki oti na nai...
<assurbanipal> e3allou egw eimai posadisths
<Anoniem4l> nai omws me to olokautome einai back to 0
<assurbanipal> mia uperoxh eukairia na ftiaxtei kati neo
<Anoniem4l> mia kaluterh lush uparxei kai eimai sigouros
<kerato> ygeia linux kai gkomenakia paidia
<kerato> ola ta alla epontai
<assurbanipal> kerato: mesa eisai!
<kerato> den wfelei na xalate to kefi sas
<assurbanipal> kerato: mia xara kefi exw egw. h monh m agwnia einai na sumvei to olokautoma k na mhn prolavw na antidrasw...
<Anoniem4l> koita
<assurbanipal> giati otan einai na 3ekinhsei 8elw na exw etoimh mia gava8a pop-corn k na exw anevei ston lofo..
<Anoniem4l> kerato: gia mena to kefi einai h anthropotita, an exw kapio kefi. den me niazei na gam@@@ mouni@ oute na pernaw kala
<kerato> ara anhsyxeis gia kati pou den einai sto xeri sou na to katey8yneis
<Anoniem4l> diafwnw oti den einai sto xeri mou, mporei kai na einai.
<Anoniem4l> mono o xronos mporei na to apanthsei auto
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: pou se kai se xasame bro
<harispc> lol
<harispc> i am back
<geothom230> edw kanw utp kalodia gmt
<ee2455> geothom230: Πόσα από τα 120 έχεις φτιάξει; :-)
<geothom230> to vradi exei 0ad mutiplatform lan party me 120 paixtes o server tha xekoliastei gia ayto mou aresei i kalifornia gmt
<geothom230> 70 peripou
<geothom230> exo akoma
<ee2455> Χαχαχα! Αντε, τελειώνεις...
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: ti paixnidi?
<geothom230> tha se valw timoria na grafeis synexia javascript gia 7ores synexomena kai meta na ta testaernis
<Anoniem4l> emena?
<Anoniem4l> xaaxaxxaax
<geothom230> paixnidi stratigikis tis wildfire games einai
<geothom230> einai private kanalia kai oxi gia allous tha paroume fragka apo ayto
<harispc> lol
<geothom230> http://www.prisonplanet.gr/%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B5%CE%B8%CE%BD%CE%B7/88318-%CE%B8%CF%8D%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CF%87%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CF%82-%CE%B7-%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CF%85%CF%80%CE%B7%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%B7%CF%80%CE%B1,-%CE%B5%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%AC%CF%80%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CE%B4%CE%B5%CE%B4%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1-100-000-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%84%CF%
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: http://i.imgur.com/3qzVNsP.png
<kerato> mpainei pata kana f5
<Anoniem4l> mpa
<Anoniem4l> den mpainei
<geothom230> se hackesan
<geothom230> xaxaxaxaxaxa ton lamer
<geothom230> mpes sto kerntriko site www.prisonplanet
<geothom230> .gr
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: ok mphka
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: pio arthro?
<geothom230> ta gorim mpike me ton hacker pou xakare tin irs usa
<geothom230> kanw ena dialeimmataki gia kanena hamb kai pesi cola kai ta syzitame
<Anoniem4l> okk
<nightwallker> kalispera!!!! exo katevasei to iso ubuntu alla einai 1.2GB kai thelo na to grapso se CD 700MB gai na to egatastiso
<nightwallker> any help?
<kerato> pare ena flasaki 4 Gb
<kerato> 5 euro exei
<geothom230> nightwalker:kalytera me usb kanto para me dvd or cd
<geothom230> einai pio oraio to live-usb na kaneis
<geothom230> me ta cd kai t dvd tha argiseis tha pas gia kafe kai otan gyriseis tha sou einai akoma stin arxi
<geothom230> nightwallker:eisai kainourios sto xwro tou linux
<geothom230> ?
<nightwallker> nai
<geothom230> oraia tote irthes ston sosto xwro gia na matheis ama exeis orxei kai xrono kai ipomoni
<nightwallker> euxaristo paidia alla to pc mou einai palio kai den kanei boot apo usb
<geothom230> pes ta erotimata sou tora
<geothom230> ti exeis cdera i dvdera
<nightwallker> eeee??????
<geothom230> exeis enoo dvd drive or cdrom
<nightwallker> cd
<geothom230> oraia katevase tote ubuntu cd
<nightwallker> exo katevasei to iso
<geothom230> miso
<nightwallker> alla to cd mou einai 70MB
<nightwallker> 700MB
<geothom230> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geothom230> gia des ayto gia arxi
<ee2455> nightwallker: Αν μπορείς γράψε και τα χαρακτηριστικά (specs) του υπολογιστή σου (CPU, RAM, κλπ).
<nightwallker> cpu 3.06 ram 504
<nightwallker> pentium 4
<ee2455> RAM 504; Εννοείς 504 MBytes;
<nightwallker> nai
<ee2455> ΟΚ, νομίζω ότι το «κανονικό» Ubuntu είναι πολύ βαρύ για το σύστημά σου. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις κάποιο άλλο flavor πχ Xubuntu κλπ.
<geothom230> anoniem4l:http://www.infowars.com/uc-berkeley-builds-robot-that-can-learn-all-by-itself/
<geothom230> nightwalker:vale to minimalcd kai kanto ama exeis ethernet karta kai internet kane apo meta to anevasma ton efarmogon pou theleis
<geothom230> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geothom230> mpainei to ubuntu alla tha epilexei gia grafiko periballon to gnome2
<ee2455> Εχει επιλογή για Gnome2 το Ubuntu;
<geothom230> prescot mixanima exei o filos mas edw teteio eixa egw palia alla logw peiramatikon dokimon to tinaxa ston aera
<geothom230> nai
<geothom230> kai iecwm
<geothom230> iceem
<geothom230> xfce exei
<geothom230> kai oti thes vazeis epanw
<Anoniem4l> :O
<geothom230> sto palio mixanima pou tinaxa evala opensuse me kde perivallon pou einai ipervaro kai etrexe san road runner
<ee2455> Τί μνήμη είχε;
<geothom230> nightwallker:exeis thires usb?
<geothom230> 512 opos tora rotaei o nightwallker
<ee2455> 512 MB με KDE και έτρεχε σαν road runner; A bit hard to believe...
<geothom230> ama den pisteueis apiste thoma pou palia eixes windows tote ti na sou po
<geothom230> kanto se kapoion pou exei palio pc kai tha me thimitheis
<kerato> ginetai
<kerato> an kshlwseis ta pim kai indexing services tou kde
<kerato> strigi, akonadi, nepomuk
<kerato> alafrainei poly
<geothom230> sou edwse tin apantisi to kerato
<Anoniem4l> ee2455: exw debian KDE me 1 GB RAM kai trexei san road runner :>
<ee2455> kerato: OK, και μετά τί; Μόλις ανοίξεις έναν Firefox με 2-3 tabs, το σύστημα θα αρχίσει να σέρνεται.
<geothom230> anoniem4l:krybe plirofories
<kerato> ee2455  afto isxyei gia ola ta OSes
<Anoniem4l> http://i.imgur.com/IkjJWsf.png
<nightwallker> usb exo
<geothom230> esi ti thes re megale kai kolonia sta arxidia sygnomi gia tin ekfrasi alla to the mouni to thes kai xeirismeno
<ee2455> kerato: ΟΚ, τότε ένα σύστημα με 512 ΜΒ RAM δεν προτείνεται για κανένα /modern/ OS.
<Anoniem4l> ee2455: http://i.imgur.com/yEmsR4G.png
<kerato> symfwnw alla yparxoun kapoia tweaks gia na eykolyneis th zwh sou
<geothom230> nightwallker: efoson exeis usb pare ena usb flash stick kai kane egkatastasi to iso image pou katebases miso na sou steilo kai alles infoz
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: den fovame kai polla pragamta :)
<nightwallker> se usb stick to exo
<nightwallker> alla den mporo na kano boot apo usb
<geothom230> ginetai
<nightwallker> ok pes mou !!!!!
<geothom230> pane sto bios kai sto boot sequence vres to usb
<geothom230> an den to vlepei allaxe allin usb thira kai kane ta parapano
<nightwallker> miso miso na to dokimaso pali
<geothom230> ti bios exeis award?
<nightwallker> loipon sto boot settings exei:
<nightwallker> boot settings configuration     boot device priority    hard disk drivers
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2617-3: NTFS-3G vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2617-3/>
<geothom230> boot device priority mpes
<nightwallker> ok
<geothom230> geia sou euaki kai eyxaristoume gia tin enimerosi glykobotaki
<nightwallker> exei 3  epiloges
<geothom230> nai lege
<nightwallker> cd/dvd:sm-hl-dt-st
<nightwallker> hdd
<nightwallker> Floppy drive
<nightwallker> ayta
<geothom230> den anaferei gia flash drive or hybrid drive?
<nightwallker> oxi to mpourdelo den exei tipota
<geothom230> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.gr/2010/06/4-ways-to-install-ubuntu-without-cd-or.html
<geothom230> alli lysi einai ayto
<geothom230> alla allaxe thira usb etsi opos eisai kai valtin se mia alli
<geothom230> kai des to bios
<geothom230> ama to fortonei
<geothom230> mallon gia na dei to usb tha xreiastei na kaneis epanekkinisi kai na mpeis sto bios na deis ama vlepei to usb flash sou
<geothom230> http://www.infowars.com/uploading-human-brain-for-eternal-life-is-possible-cambridge-neuroscientist/ gia olous tous linuxades
<geothom230> tha ginoume cyberfreakers
<geothom230> http://secure-distro.cti.gr/index.php/el/
<geothom230> ena megalo mpravo se autous pou to ekanan gia ta ellinika sxoleia
<geothom230> http://protos.cti.gr/
<geothom230> oraio ergaleiaki
<geothom230> gia tous anepithimitous kai parisaktous
<matheostsik> γεια σας παιδια χρειαζομαι βοηθεια...
<matheostsik> ειναι κανεις που μπορει?
<simosx> matheostsik, για πες.
<kerato> pes ti 8es kai an kserei kapoios 8a sou apanthsei
<matheostsik> φιλε ειμαι απελπισμενος ,εχθες το βραδυ εβαλα τα ubuntu μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες εκανα το install meta restart Και παω να κανω login Και μου βγαζει black screen και παλι πισω στο login screen μπηκα σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι φταιει η καρτα γραφικων επειδη δεν εχÎ
<matheostsik> κανεις?
<kerato> katarxhn den eipes ti karta grafikwn exeis
<simosx> που ζήτησες βοήθεια πιο πριν;
<simosx> Και τη έκδοση Ubuntu δοκίμασες.
<simosx> *τι
<matheostsik> πριν ειχα on board απο επεξεργαστη amd και στη δευτερη προσπαθει amd radeon hd 5450 ubuntu 14.04 lts
<geothom230> egw exw amd raedon 5450 kai douleuei apsoga sto ubuntu
<geothom230> mallon exei stuck kernel
<matheostsik> δδε ξερω φιλε τα παλευω μια βδομααδ σχεδον να τα βαλω εχω ταλαιπωρηθει υπερβολικα
<simosx> matheostsik, μιλάμε για μητρική με μια ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών; Τι επεξεργαστής είναι;
<geothom230> katarxas den exei pathei tipota o ypologisti sou
<matheostsik> οχι η καρτα γραφικων ειπα ειναι 5450 ο cpu ειναι amd a6 3670k
<matheostsik> ti na exei pathei dld?
<simosx> Ο υπολογιστής έχει δύο κάρτες γραφικών και ενδέχεται να υπάρχει ζήτημα με το ποια είναι ενεργή.
<geothom230> anoixe ton ypologisti kai perimene kane 10lepto tha sou emfanisei to login grafika
<matheostsik> βασικα αυτο μου εμφανιζει
<simosx> Θα μπορούσε, για παράδειγμα, να έχουν δουλέψει όλα καλά και απλά στην επανεκκίνηση να πάει το σήμα στην ενσωματωμένη.
<geothom230> apenergopoioume tin ensomatomeni kai leitourgoume tin 5450 aytonoma moni tis
<geothom230> diladi sou emfanizei login grafiko kai den mpainei ama pliktrologiseis username kai password
<matheostsik> στο bios που εψαξα δεν ελεγε πουθενα κατι για καρτα γρφικων video output κα
<simosx> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα απενεργοποιήσης από το BIOS/UEFI; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με την ενσωματωμένη θα καταφέρει να λειτουργήσει ο υπολογιστής για να ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση.
<matheostsik> στο bios που εψαξα δεν ελεγε πουθενα κατι για καρτα γρφικων video output κ.α
<geothom230> akoloutha ta logia tou simosx metheostsik
<simosx> Ο A6 έχει σχετικά καλή ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών ώστε να επιδιώξεις να λειτουργήσεις τον υπολογιστή για τώρα με μια κάρτα (αφαιρείς την 5450 μέχρι να διαπιστωθεί τι συμβαίνει).
<matheostsik> ρε φιλε τοσο καιρο και τοσς προσπαθειες με μια δουλευεω με με κοροιδευετε δημερα το πρωι εβαλα πρωτη φορα την 5450
<simosx> matheostsik, χρησιμοποιούσες το Ubuntu για καιρό με την ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών;
<matheostsik> Βασικα πρωτη φορα προσπαθησα να τα κανω install
<simosx> Αυτό το «με κοροιδευετε δημερα το πρωι εβαλα πρωτη φορα την 5450» δεν βγάζει νόημα.
<simosx> Ο επεξεργαστής που έχεις είναι τύπου APU, και η κάρτα γραφικών εμπεριέχεται στο χώρο του επεξεργαστή.
<simosx> Από τη στιγμή που είσαι νέος χρήστης Ubuntu, είναι σημαντικό να απλοποιήσεις το σύστημά σου στην αρχή ώστε να λειτουργήσει το Ubuntu και να αποκτήσεις μια πρώτη εμπειρία.
<simosx> Είναι εφικτό πιο μετά να ενεργοποιήσεις και την 5450 από τη στιγμή που θα ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να επαναφέρεις το Ubuntu στην αρχική λειτουργική κατάσταση, αν αφαιρέσεις την εξωτερική κάρτα γραφικών.
<matheostsik> αυτο που εννοουσα και συγγνωμη ειναι οτι 5 μερες τωρα ιχα την On board γραφικων και παλι τα ιδια νουμερα μου εκανε
<simosx> matheostsik, δηλαδή προσπαθείς να εγκαταστήσεις το Ubuntu στον υπολογιστή (με onboard μόνο) εδώ και πέντε μέρες;
<matheostsik> Ναι φιλε ολο και καποιο προβλημα ντιμετωπιζα
<simosx> υπάρχουν βήματα και το πρώτο είναι να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι ο υπολογιστής λειτουργεί με το LiveCD του Ubuntu 14.04.2 (πρόσεξε το '2').
<simosx> αναφέρεις ότι «ολο και καποιο προβλημα ντιμετωπιζα». Αυτά θέλουν καταγραφή ώστε όταν αντιμετωπιστεί ένα ζήτημα, να μην εμφανιστεί ξανά.
<matheostsik> οκ μια ειχα corrupted data απο το στικακι
<matheostsik> μετα επρεπε να κανω τον δισκο απο ide σε ahci
<simosx> Στη φάση που είσαι, πρέπει να ελέγξεις με το LiveUSB/LiveCD. Αν το 14.04.2 εμφανίσει κάποιο ζήτημα, το καταγράφεις/περιγράφεις και τότε δοκιμάζεις με το 15.04 (διότι έχει νεότερο πυρήνα)
<matheostsik> οκ
<matheostsik> δηλαδη συνοψη τωρα τι κανω??
<geothom230> aaaaap
<geothom230> miso na paremvo
<geothom230> mono lts ekdoseis sto ubuntu giati ama den einai lts tha mas ertheis pali me provlima
<simosx> ϟϟϟ για όσους πιθανώς διαβάζουν, μόλις στάλθηκε μήνυμα στους Ubuntu insiders για Hangouts meetup την Παρασκευή. Ανακοίνωση νέων προϊόντων ;-) ϟϟϟ
<geothom230> kai meta tha se parapemsoume se dikastirio gia ektakti dikasimi ypothesi
<geothom230> thanx simosx
<simosx> brb
<geothom230> kai ena trollaki o tsipras tha mas tsipraki me tsipres
<matheostsik> μου λεγε ο καθηγητης μου βαλε ubuntu 5 λεπτα δουλεια ειναι ευκολα ειναι ειπε plug n play ειναι π@ναγιες που τραβηξε ο κακομοιρης
<geothom230> kalo
<geothom230> matheostsik:ama den xereis na to kaneis rotas kai vriskeis ti lysi episis iparxei kai to omorfo googlaki to opoio sou emfanizei apotelesmata
<geothom230> egw posa ubuntu mint opesuse pcbsd kai alles unixoeides evala se 5lepta kai oi alloi den mporoun
<matheostsik> ναι φιλε το ομορφο googlaki μου δημιουργησε κιαλλο προβλημα επειδη μου εδειξε forum να μου λεει να καν sudo apt-get "amd*" (η κατι παρομοιο)
<matheostsik> καταλαβες?
<geothom230> ara simainei oti kapoios tempeliazei ama tempeliazeis vale kalytera ta trypia kai sixamena windows tou karagkiozi bill gates ton dolofon me ta embolia pou skoteinei kosmo me tin kologynaika tou belinda tin porni kai ante geia
<matheostsik> χαχαχαχα
<geothom230> ara loipon den mporeis na katalabeis kapoia pragmata epeidi den ta xereis
<matheostsik> ναι αλλα ηθελα να παω σε ubuntu και τωρα αποθαρυνομαι
<geothom230> kala ekanes kai irthes edw gia na sou lysoume tin aporia afou eisai sto arxiko stadio na matheis linxu
<geothom230> linux
<matheostsik> ναι αλλαακομα δεν μου απαντησαν τωρα τι ακνω?Η εκδοση που εβαλα ηταν lts δεν ειδα να μην εχω προβλημα
<geothom230> protou kaneis agores hardware tha kaneis mia anazitisi gia symbatotita se linux ena kalo paradeigma gia auto einai ayto to link phoronix.org
<geothom230> o simosx den sou eipe
<geothom230> pes mou se emena na to lysoume mesa se 10 lepta
<matheostsik> δε τα αγορασα ηταν τα μισα δικα μου και τα μισα ενος φιλου αν και μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα εχω προβλημα
<geothom230> kai eisai kai apo athina fantazomai
<matheostsik> οχι κρητη :P
<geothom230> sinteknos
<geothom230> diladi
<matheostsik> ναι μπρε!
<geothom230> irakleiotis i xaniotis?
<matheostsik> ανατολικη μπαντα :P
<geothom230> ok pame sto provlima sou file mou kritike
<matheostsik> gia na doyme
<geothom230> ainte na prolavoume na pioume tsikoudia
<matheostsik> οποτε θες η γαζοντενεκα ειναι γεματη!
<geothom230> ok pes to xouzoule rixta kopeli
<matheostsik> χαχα περιμενε να βρω το αρχικο μυνημα
<matheostsik>  φιλε ειμαι απελπισμενος ,εχθες το βραδυ εβαλα τα ubuntu μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες εκανα το install meta restart Και παω να κανω login Και μου βγαζει black screen και παλι πισω στο login screen μπηκα σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι φταιει η καρτα γραφικων επειδη δεν εχ
<geothom230> exeis anoixto ton ypologisti sou tora?
<matheostsik> οχι
<matheostsik> θελεις?
<geothom230> fysika pos tha lyseis to provlima xouzoule..myalo kes
<matheostsik> περιμενε 5
<geothom230> diladi anoixes ton ypologisti kanei mpoutarisma kai se paei sto login screen black monitor i sto login screen se grafikon perivallon?
<geothom230> prota polla elekse tis thires sou vga in out to kalodio pou syndeei to monitor me tin karta grafikon meta vlepeis sto monitor an einai ok episis vlepeis ama einai on to lampaki tou monitor
<geothom230> meta vlepoume ti emfanizei i othoni
<matheostsik> λοιπον ανοιγει μια χαρα
<matheostsik> μπουταρει οταν βαζω τον κωδικο μου
<matheostsik> black screen και παλι πισω sto login screen
<matheostsik> μισο να τον συνδεσω ξαναρχομαι
<geothom230> den ftaiei karta grafikon sou egw to epatha se perivallon kde i lysi itan na kanw format kai na egkatastiso pali to ubuntu
<geothom230> exei sovaro bug
<matheostsik> το εχω κανει 10 φορες
<matheostsik> προβλημα για να συνδεσω πρεπει να βγαλω αυτον τον υπολογιστη που σου μιλαω ..
<geothom230> loipon exei liveusb ubuntu iso image mesa
<geothom230> se flash stick
<matheostsik> το στικακι δε λες?
<matheostsik> ναι
<geothom230> mpravo trexei to liveusb alla na exeis mesa to ubuntu kai des ama tha mpei me liveusb
<geothom230> tote tha katalaveis ama ftaiei i karta grafikon sou an oxi tote xanakane install ubuntu
<matheostsik> αυτο που λεει try ubuntu an install...
<geothom230> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221204
<geothom230> des ligo ayto
<matheostsik> kati allo na shmeiwsw otan to ekana try h aristerh mpara den yphrxe paizei rolo?
<geothom230> oxi
<matheostsik> 1)At first login, the problem seems solved  . 2)if I do logout (clicking on "close this session") and then login, problem appears again  .
<matheostsik> otan ekana restart meta apo installation htan mia xara
<geothom230> meta
<matheostsik> otan ton ekleisa ka ton ksanaaniksa emfanhsthke to problhma
<geothom230> eixes kane update to ubuntu
<geothom230> ti ubuntu exeis 14.04?
<matheostsik> nai
<matheostsik> kai meta mou eipe gia software upadate
<matheostsik> kai to ekana
<geothom230> kane ligo ayto me to liveusb gia na sou fygei i aporia gia tin karta grafikon
<matheostsik> oxi epeidh to exw ksanaknei try
<geothom230> diladi exeis kanei liveusb kai sou kanei provlima>
<geothom230> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133844/fglrx-causes-serious-bug-black-screen
<geothom230> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<matheostsik> de ou bagzei akti tetoio
<geothom230> otan ekanes egkatastasi evales to fglrx gia ati manager gia na pexei mpala to ubuntu
<matheostsik> basika pareleipsa oti otan exw black screen gia ena-duo deytera moy bgazei mia payla na anabosbhnei sthn prwth grammh
<geothom230> mallon den exeis kanei sosti egkatastasi to ubuntu
<geothom230> gia auto sto kanei black screen
<matheostsik> dld pali egkatastash...???
<geothom230> tin eixa pathei kai egw aytin tin fasi alla otan ekana epanegkatastasi lythikan ola
<matheostsik> ama sou pw poses fores exw kanei ypotithemeno "clean install"
<geothom230> sto ubuntu-gr sto site sto forum exei pos na to kaneis sosta katse na sou doso to link na diavaseis gia na to kaneis na leitourgisei sosta just a moment pls
<matheostsik> na sou pw fb paizei gia na sou milaw  apo to kinhto?
<geothom230> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=859
<geothom230> makria apo fb
<geothom230> kai apo twitter
<matheostsik> sth egkatastash den exw problhma
<matheostsik> apla meta ginetai ayto
<matheostsik> oses fores kai an to kanw
<geothom230> tote vgale tin amd ati raedon karta grafikon kai pare daneika apo enan filos mia karta grafikon kai des ama to kanei
<geothom230> alla eimai tis gnomis oti den nomizo na ftaiei i karta grafikon
<matheostsik> ma oute kai egw pisteyw oti einai apo thn grafikwn gt sto try to trexei mia zara
<matheostsik> xara
<matheostsik> egw pisteyw to problhma einai sto ubuntu
<matheostsik> kana bug tpt tetoio
<geothom230> tote i monadiki lysei einai na kaneis epanegkatastai gia na luseis to provlima alla prosextika na kaneis to installation
<matheostsik> to linux  mint ti leei
<geothom230> sou pataei to grafikon perivallon ayto einai to provlima sou kai se paei se konsola login
<matheostsik> g alloi mou proteinan ayto
<geothom230> sou allazei ola ta tty
<matheostsik> po re file de mporw na ksanakanw egkatastash eilikrina
<geothom230> ola kala einai
<geothom230> ama den mporeis tote eisai prodotis
<matheostsik> ante na ksanabgalw disko na kanw format na allaks w bios settings kai na exei to idio problhma
<geothom230> ponane  more ta kopelia eee?
<matheostsik> xaxaxa
<matheostsik> de ponane exoune apogohteytei
<geothom230> mipos re esi exei kai windows fortomena mazi kai exeis dual boot
<matheostsik> eixa sto prwto installation meta ekana format kai egkatastash pali
<geothom230> ama den mporeis na pas na gineis kommotis
<matheostsik> exw tsi elies!
<geothom230> mpir mpir tragila
<geothom230> tha se rixei kantilies
<geothom230> to linux
<matheostsik> de mporeis na fantasteis brisidia pou exw riksei me to thema ayto
<matheostsik> ase ase
<geothom230> ston skliro disko sou exeis dual boot kai to linux bye bye darling
<geothom230> tote file mou kritke rixe mpalothies kai rixmasta ola
<matheostsik> oxi eiani mono ta ubuntu
<matheostsik> tha paw na to petaksw den ginetai allo
<geothom230> pantos i monadiki lysi gia emena ayti einai alla ama den ginetai tipota tote steile stin canonical report gia to provlima sou
<geothom230> fertol se mena
<geothom230> poli tempelis aytos o matheostsik kai einai apo tin mama kriti
<geothom230> ti na pw
<matheostsik> xaxa
<matheostsik> den eimai tempelhs re
<matheostsik> exw kanei 4 meres tr
<geothom230> tote gaiti den to kaneis
<matheostsik> kai ksenyxtia kiolas
<matheostsik> re file exw apelpistei
<geothom230> tha erthw apo usa me allexiptoto kai tha se rixo mpalothies
<matheostsik> shmera as poume exw kanei 2 format sto disko kai 2 egkatastaseis
<geothom230> ama apelpizese min to kaneis kan alla ama exeis pisma ola ta kataferneis
<matheostsik> thewritikes m@lakies
<geothom230> kai oi kritkoi einai ouloi tous peismatarides ops egw
<matheostsik> de mou kaneis krhtikos
<geothom230> opos nomizeis katse me tis vlakeies ta windows
<geothom230> apo irakleio
<geothom230> eimai
<matheostsik> poio grhgora kai eykola tha balw ta windows 10 tech preview
<geothom230> file kai eimai tora california
<matheostsik> mia xara
<geothom230> etsi mpravo malaka ellina
<matheostsik> an mou bres lysh gia to problhma
<geothom230> valta tha fas ena persistant malware tha to eyxaristitho
<geothom230> tha rixo poli gelio
<matheostsik> nai kala
<geothom230> stin eipa esi variesai epis pliktrologise sto google to blank screen on ubuntu version vale
<matheostsik> pote tha eisai mesa ayrio na doume ti egina
<geothom230> ama xereis exo kai prosopikes mou douleies kai exoume diafora ora me tin ellada
<matheostsik> ontws idia wra me shmera?
<geothom230> tha eimai mesa
<matheostsik> kalws
<matheostsik> over and out captain
<matheostsik> aa kai GOD BLESS MURICAA *flies away*
<geothom230> paides tin kanw gia gaming ta leme aurio me pio katharo linuxoideis pneuma
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Ubuntu desktop ported από χρήστη στο NVIDIA Shield Tablet <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328773#p328773>
<harispc> hi guys
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409>
<harispc> alkisg Hi
<mari0s_> yahara
<mari0s_> exw ayth thn karta diktyou: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<mari0s_> kai den kserw pws na thn kanw na doulepsei
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328779#p328779>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328784#p328784>
<pc_magas> Καληπσέρα
<sigki> kalhspera sas. mia erwthsh mporw na kanw ?
<fanious> kalispera
<fanious> gia pes
<sigki> Καλησπερα ! σημερα εκανα εγκατασταση το Ubuntu , κατα την εγκατασταση πατησα λαθος την συσκευη που θα γινει εγκατασταση το Ubuntu( Πατησα εκει που ελεγε windows 7 booloader) και τωρα δεν μπορω να μποοταρω τα 7, ετρεξα στο Ubuntu το boot-repair και μου εδωσε αυτο το λÎ
<fanious> diladi ta ekanes egkatastash panw sto partition tou windows ?
<sigki> nai
<fanious> sorry efaga d/v
<fanious> *d/c
<fanious> sigki ama ontws ta ekanes install panw apo ta windows tote ta windows xathikan
<fanious> gia na min exanes ta windows tha eprepe na dimiourgiseis ksexwristo partition sto disco sou gia na kaneis egkatastash to ubuntu
<sigki> miso na steilw ton odigw p akolouthisa
<sigki> http://www.pcsteps.gr/20878-%CE%B5%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7-ubuntu-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AF-%CE%BC%CE%B5-windows/
<sigki> ta akolouthisa ola mia xara
<sigki> H εγκατάσταση Ubuntu μας επιτρέπει επίσης να επιλέξουμε σε ποιο δίσκο θα εγκατασταθεί ο boot loader.  Εγκατάσταση Ubuntu 15.04 μαζί με Windows 45  Αν μας ενδιαφέρει το dual-boot με τα Windows, πρέπει να επιλέξουμε εδώ τον σκληρό δίσκο των Windows, ανεξάρτητα αν εγκαθιστού
<sigki> ekei ta ekana lathos
<fanious> apo oti katalaba mperdepses ta partition...
<sigki> akrivws :D
<fanious> kai exases ta arxeia twn windows....
<sigki> otan ta psaxnw ston sklhro ta vriskw
<fanious> ta ubuntu sou anoigoun kanonika?
<sigki> ναι
<sigki> και το grub moy vgaze epiloges gia windows 7
<fanious> nai kala ws edw.. otan patas ta 7? dn bootarei katholou ? kanei restart?
<sigki> efaga dv
<sigki> efaga dc
<sigki> nai kanei restart mono tou otan epilegw ta 7
<fanious> dokimases na kaneis epidiorthosh sta 7?
<fanious> stin dinei autin tin epilogh i kanei mono restart?
<sigki> δεν τα εχω και δεν μπορω να κατεβασω
<fanious> ston file manager apo ubuntu posous diskous blepeis  ?
<sigki> 3
<sigki> εναν 9.6 γβ
<sigki> μετα τον μεγαλο τον κανονικο
<sigki> και τον δεσμευμενο απο το συστημα
<sigki> αα και ενα που λεει κομπιουτερ
<fanious> sto 9.6 einai ta ubuntu lao ston megalo ta arxeia twn 7?
<sigki> nai
<fanious> malista... apo oti katalaba den sou anagnwrizei o grub to partition twn 7.... giauto sou kanei restart... ta partition swsta ta kanes... den ta ekanes install panw apo ta 7....
<sigki> pws mporw na to ftoiaksw?
<sigki> mhpws exeis kamia idea?
<fanious> to kalutero tha itan na to ksanakanes apo tin arxi.... alla na ksanaperaseis kai ta 2 leitourgika... apla tha dimiourgiseis to partition kata tin diarkeia egkatastashs enos apo twn 2 (ubuntu/win7)
<sigki> fanious efaga dc, mhpws exeis kamia idea?
<fanious>  to kalutero tha itan na to ksanakanes apo tin arxi.... alla na ksanaperaseis kai ta 2 leitourgika... apla tha dimiourgiseis to partition kata tin diarkeia egkatastashs enos apo twn 2 (ubuntu/win7)
<sigki> apla exw ta 7 ta prof authentika kai dne exw cd oute to key kai douleve mia xara k m erxete krima kapws :D
<sigki> alliws tou eixa kanei idi format
<fanious> to key kapou tha to exeis... i panw sto desktop an exeis laptop tha einai apo katw
<sigki> to phra metaxeirismeno prin 5 meres k den exei tipota :D
<sigki> autokolita tipota :D
<fanious> lol auto to endexomeno dn m perase apo to mualo.. :P
<talos-mintgr> Tsekarew mipos exei to CD Key sto BIOS?
<sigki> xazeuma sta bios alla apo oso eida den elege kapou gia cd-key
<fanious> talos-mintgr dwse ligo ta fwta sou edw... exoume ena problima....
<talos-mintgr> se termatiko
<talos-mintgr> sudo hd /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM
<talos-mintgr> Αν είσαι τυχερός θα δεις ενα κωδικό Windows 8
<fanious> talos-mintgr to boot repair les na diorthosei to problima gia na bootarei se win7 ?
<sigki> hd: /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM: No such file or directory
<sigki> to boot repair to etreksa
<sigki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11377949/
<talos-mintgr> Εξαράτε απο την φύση του προβλήματος
<talos-mintgr> Το BIOS δεν έχει μέσα κανένα κωδικό. Ατυχία
<sigki> enas filos mou eipe na patisw auto sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
<sigki> alla vgazei dd: failed to open ‘/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin’: No such file or directory
<talos-mintgr> Εξαράται απο την φύση του προβλήματος. Αν το λύνει αυτό θα το διορθώσει και το boot repair
<sigki> den to elise
<fanious> sigki to boot repair dn sou kane tpt?
<sigki> oute to boot repair
<sigki> oute h parapanw entolh
<talos-mintgr> Και ποια είναι ακριβώς η φύση του προβλήματος?
<sigki> ekana egkatastasi sumfona me ton odigo auton : http://www.pcsteps.gr/20878-%CE%B5%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7-ubuntu-%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%B6%CE%AF-%CE%BC%CE%B5-windows/
<talos-mintgr> Πάντα εξαίρετος ο Κυρίτσης
<sigki> kai sthn epilogh monada gia ekgatastasi tou fortwth ekkinisis  pathsa lathos se mia epilogh pou m eixe to windows 7 (bootloader)
<sigki> ta arxeia einai ola mesa
<sigki> ston sklhro
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο το λύνει το boot repaiar
<fanious> kai gw etsi nomizw... alla den tou to eluse to problima....
<sigki> οι εντολες για το μποοτ  ποιες ειναι ;
<talos-mintgr> Στο Linux μπαινεις?
<sigki> κανονικα
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι αρκετά δύσκολο να χαλάσεις ta windows
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις fast boot ενεργό?
<sigki> psemata tha s pw
<sigki> den kserw
<talos-mintgr> Βλεπεις τηε επιλογη για Windows στο μενού?
<sigki> nai
<talos-mintgr> Και αν την επιλέγεις τι κάνει?
<sigki> to grud m vgazei oles tis epiloges kanonika
<fanious> kanei restart
<sigki> kai prin pou ekana update m vgazei mia katw paula san na paei na fortwsei alla den fortwnei pote
<talos-mintgr> ποιο συγκεκριμένα ...
<sigki> auth thn katw paula thn thumamai na thn vgazei prin anoiksoun ta memory check kai ta upoloipa pou leei prin fortwsei to eikonidio twn windows
<talos-mintgr> Δοκίμασες να μπείς σε Safe mode στα Windows?
<sigki> den mporw
<talos-mintgr> Opote
<talos-mintgr> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<talos-mintgr> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<talos-mintgr> Αν δεν κάνεις δουλεία με αυτά τα 2 εργαλέια
<talos-mintgr> Θες επανεγκασταση των WIndows
<sigki> xilia euxaristw
<talos-mintgr> Και την επόμενη φορά με μαλαχίτη χαχαχαχα https://grahamcluley.com/2015/05/magic-crystals-viruses/
<sigki> kalo vrady :)
<fanious> kalo braduu
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-28
 * tomkap|w slaps salih-emin 
<salih-emin> outch
<tomkap|w> moutro
<salih-emin> lol
<salih-emin> έλα ρε μουτρακλα
<salih-emin> τι λεει ?
<salih-emin> wtf!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328810#p328810>
<simosx> φιτιλιάρης ο Learner
<salih-emin> αχαχαχα
<salih-emin> γιατί ρε τι έγινε ?
<salih-emin> ααα
<salih-emin> λες για τον κακό χαμό που έγινε στο Kubuntu ?
<salih-emin> δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα
<salih-emin> θα το δω
<simosx> αυτός ο riddell το έπαιζε μαντάμ-τρολλάρω και τού ζητήθηκε να απομακρυνθεί από το Kubuntu Council (όχι από το Kubuntu που εσφαλμένα αναφέρει ο σύνδεσμος).
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin kalhmera
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes luke geothom230
<Anoniem4l> + kerato + talos-mintgr
<geothom230> hallo
<geothom230> what'sup ?
<Anoniem4l> chilling
<Anoniem4l> esu?
<geothom230> trexw gia ergasies exwterikes simera pigame se ena spiti sto san jose gia fiber kali fasi einai
<kerato> san anoikse kamia milfara me to neglize?
<kerato> sas
<geothom230> pou tettoia tyxi ayta ginontai mono sto LA
<geothom230> to debian krataei log automata opoios mpainei mesa kalo kai ayto
<geothom230> to kanali #debian sto irc.freenode.net ola ta katagrafei gia na min xatheis
<simosx> geothom230, και εδώ καταγράφονται όλα.
<geothom230> a oraia
<geothom230> egw tous katafrafw
<geothom230> skeftomai na min erthw ellas
<geothom230> me ayta pou akouo
<geothom230> anoniem4l etoimasou na mou kaneis mathimata python
<jemadux> simosx: ti kaneis simo ?
<harispc> hi guys
<geothom230> hi men
<geothom230> hi all
<harispc> hi
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: etoimos eimai oti thes rwtas ;)
<harispc> lol
<geothom230> lol
<RealPanV> Γεια;
<simosx> καλησπέρα!
<RealPanV> Geia
<harispc> geia sou RealPanV
<RealPanV> Geia
<RealPanV> Prospathw na kanw upgrade se 14.10 kai meta se 15.04... I hope I can do it!
<RealPanV> Bohtheia!
<RealPanV> bohteia!
<RealPanV> :P
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<RealPanV> To ubuntu den mou anoigei kanonika (kalhspera)
<RealPanV> meta apo update apo 14.04 se 14.10
<RealPanV> eliasps:gnwrizeis ti mporw na kanw (Kanw dual-boot me to grub tou ubuntu, me windows 8)
<eliasps> RealPanV τέτοια προβλήματα ίσως να είναι περίπλοκα να λυθούν, ίσως όχι. Καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς στο forum του Ubuntu-gr ώστε να σε βοηθήσουν τα μέλη του
<eliasps> \forum
<Euaki> Το φόρουμ της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu βρίσκεται εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<Anoniem4l> \Euaki
<Euaki> Είμαι το Ευάκι, το αγαπημένο κορίτσι του #ubuntu-gr
<Anoniem4l> <3
<RealPanV> eliasps:, eyxaristw, ma xreiazomai mia lysh amesa.
<eliasps> Δεν γίνεται να υπάρξει άμεση λύση σε κάτι τέτοιο. Κάτι πήγε στραβά κατά την αναβάθμιση και πρέπει να βρεθεί τι είναι αυτό.
<eliasps> Μπορεί να πάρει ώρα δηλαδή.
<RealPanV> k.
<eliasps> talos-mintgr γεια σου και από εδώ!
<geothom230> poses fores tha to na min vazetai non-lts an theletai na min exetai provlimata
<geothom230> proteimame lts version stable
<eliasps> Παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκεται το αρχείο που κάνει override τις default εφαρμογές τοπικά; Το global είναι στο /usr/share/applications/defaults.list.
<eliasps> Μιλάω για ubuntu 15.04
<talos-mintgr> Χαιρετώ
<geothom230> byez talos
<geothom230> xairetoume to omorfo botaki euaki
<geothom230> http://www.geekboots.com/java/run-linux-command
<geothom230> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11633838/Killer-robots-will-leave-humans-utterly-defenceless-warns-professor.html
<geothom230> anoniem4l:http://opensource.com/business/15/5/midnight-commander
<geothom230> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/164493/171/
<geothom230> https://cisofy.com/download/lynis/
<geothom230> http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/tiger/?C=M;O=D
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: not bad
<geothom230> anoniem4l:its only inform u for educational purpose only
<geothom230> to linux.com kai to linuxsecurity.com enimerosi gia linuxara kai gia linux user
<geothom230> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/17/uk-government-issues-ubuntu-14-04-lts-security-guidance/
<geothom230> http://www.geekboots.com/java/run-linux-command
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-29
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Jonathan Riddell forced out of Kubuntu <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328810#p328810> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328629#p328629> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Dell - How to install 
<harispc> hi guys
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328869#p328869>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-30
<multiplex> does anybody here
<multiplex> ubuntu empire is coming....
<alexpag> kalispera
<alexpag> se ubuntu mate 15.04 pou brisketai h epilogi aposundesi h den uparxei?
<alexpag> sorry tora to eida
<alexpag> sustima - aposundesi
<alexpag> to epsaxna dexia ston termatismo
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-31
<assurbanipal> kalhmera
<btsalt76> θελω βοηθεια για κατι
<fanious> kalispera
<fanious> gia pes
<btsalt76> παω να install τα ubuntu 15.04 και μου λεει οτι το grub δεν μπορεσε να κανει install
<btsalt76> kai den mou to leei mono sta ubuntu alla kai sta xubuntu ,lubuntu kai alla
<btsalt76> olla pao na ta kano duall boot
<btsalt76> dual*
<btsalt76> please βοηθηστε με γιατι μου ερχεται να το σπασω το pc
<fanious> na upothesw oti exeis dimiourgisei partition gia ta ubuntu swsta?
<btsalt76> οταν παω να κανω install μου λεει οτι θα install ubuntu παραλληλα με τα windows και μου δειχνει τα partisions ετιμα κανει install και οταν τελιώνει μου λεει αυτο
<btsalt76> τι πρεπει να κανω δεν μπορω μου εχει σπασει τα νεύρα
<fanious> to kalutero einai na dokimaseis na to kaneis xeirokinita... diladi na dimiourgiseis esu partition kai na egkastastiseis ekei ... logika etsi dn tha exeis thema.....
<btsalt76> τι ειναι αυτο
<fanious> talos-mintgr kalispera.... tha dwseis k su ligo mia boitheia ?
<btsalt76> για λεγε
<btsalt76> οτι μπορω
<btsalt76_> lege
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<fanious> kalispera
<btsalt76> καλησπερα
<talos-mintgr> fanious: Γενικά ρώτα είναι καλύτερα
<fanious> poion ? afou dn milaei kaneis
<btsalt76> φιλε να ρωτησω λιγο κατι ?
<btsalt76> πως κανεισ partision χειροκεινητα?
<talos-mintgr> btsalt76: Με παρα πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή :-)
<btsalt76> πως τι πρεπει να κανο?
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν πολλά εργαλέια για να το κάνεις ειτε με γραφικό τρόπο είτε με την γραμμή εντολών
<btsalt76> please βοηθησε με λιγγο δειξε λιγο καπως please
<talos-mintgr> Τι ακριβως θέλεις να κάνεις κατ άρχην?
<btsalt76> ακου πιγα να κανω install ta ubuntu 15 dual kai molis ekane install mou eipe pos den mporei na kanei install to grub
<btsalt76> kai o fanious mou eipe na kano heirokinita
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν
<fanious> sou esteila kai enan odigo sta ellinika.... ton eides ?
<btsalt76> no
<talos-mintgr> Αλλό πράγμα τα partition και άλλο πραγμα ο διαχειρηστής εκκίνησης
<btsalt76> ti na kano tha kano oti mou peite please help me
<talos-mintgr> Η εγκατάσταση έγινε κανονικά απλά δεν εγκαταστάθηκε το grub?
<btsalt76> nai
<talos-mintgr> Σε τι είσαι τώρα?
<btsalt76> se windows 8.1
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις ενα ή δυο δίσκους?
<btsalt76> akou eho ena hp 14r kai ehei duo ton c kai enan recovery
<talos-mintgr> Μιλάω για φυσικούς δίσκους. Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις μόνο ένα ??
<btsalt76> n
<btsalt76> 1 TB
<btsalt76> στην  insτalation μου τους ειχε κανει 2 αλλα μετα μου ειπε πως δεν μπορει να kanei installl to grub 2
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις βγάλει το fast boot, απο τα Windows?
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις προστασία του boot sector στο BIOS?
<btsalt76> τι ειναι αυτα¨?
<btsalt76> ειμαι αρχαριος
<btsalt76> βοηθα λιγο τι πρεπει να κανω?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν έχεις κρατήσεις το μύνημα λάθους του grub, σωστά?
<btsalt76> πως να τα κανω?
<btsalt76> οχι
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν κάνε αυτό http://linux.about.com/od/howtos/ss/How-To-Create-A-UEFI-Bootable-Ubuntu-USB-Drive-Using-Windows_3.htm#step-heading
<btsalt76> δεν το εχω
<talos-mintgr> Να απενεργοποιήσεις το fast startup
<talos-mintgr> Και φροντισε να κλέίσεις τα windows κανονικά
<btsalt76_> ok wait ligo
<talos-mintgr> Μετα δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις το σύστημα με αυτό το εργαλέιο
<talos-mintgr> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<talos-mintgr> Θα πρεπει να το περάσεις σε ένα USB και να ξεκινήσεις με αυτό
<talos-mintgr> Αυτο θ ακάνει το σύστημα σου εκκινήσιμο
<talos-mintgr> Αν οχι ανοιξε θεμα στο φόρουμ και δωσε και τα στοιχεία της μητρικής
<geothom230> http://digitalshadow.com/
<geothom230> ti oraia pragmata ftiaxnoun oi anthropoi
<geothom230> osoi exoun facebook kai twitter eis ygeian ta dedomena sas kleiste tous logariasmous kai epilexte enallaktiko tropo
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: kalo site
<geothom230> exo kai alla apo tin google i/o
<geothom230> den mas ta leei kala i google gia android kai ta loipa
<geothom230> pio poli kateythinete se epipedo aytomatismou artificial intelligent kai robotics
<geothom230> kai se ligo antivaritika oximata
<geothom230> kalos dextoume to skynet tis googkle
<Anoniem4l> :p
<geothom230> i micro$oft evgale times gia ta teleytaia tis win$ epitelous tha katareusei i vroma
<geothom230> i ibm agorase 50000 apple gia tous ypalilou tis
<geothom230> edw tha ginei tis mourlis
<Anoniem4l> XAxaxaxa
<geothom230> pigame me enan filaraki apo to palo alto sta kainouria grafeia tis apple  san diastimoplio einai to meros donuts
<Anoniem4l> lol
<geothom230> milame alli ideologia tha zilepsoun kai alloi
<geothom230> https://koding.com/
<geothom230> kai ayto einai oraio
<geothom230> tous amerikanous tous ematha na pinoun elliniko kafe epatha plaka tous arese
<geothom230> ti starbucks kai aidies edw o kalos ellinikos kafes
<geothom230> loumidis power
<harispc> Hi guys
<harispc> hi guys
<geothom230> hi harispc
<geothom230> anoniem4l:http://www.tecmint.com/linux-server-health-monitoring-script/
<harispc> .
<harispc> gia ti pragma exeis server @geothom230
<geothom230> gia na vlepeis to systima sou esi
<harispc> ti site kaneis host ennousa
<geothom230>  apo enan filo mou apo tin india.indos to exei to site
<geothom230> the kanw akoma tipota alla paradidw infozz
<harispc> url?
<geothom230> http://www.tecmint.com/linux-server-health-monitoring-script/
<geothom230> ayto ennoeis
<harispc> oxi url tou site pou kanete host
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: not bad
<geothom230> harispc:ti theleis na matheis?
<geothom230> harispc:einai se bash script gia dieukolinsi
<harispc> to url tou site pou exeis
<harispc> Dld to site pou kaneis host esy geothom230
<geothom230> harispc:den ftiaxno site
<geothom230> harispc:den ftiaxno site
<geothom230> den ftiaxno site---->harispc
<harispc> kk
<harispc> tespa
<xeirwn> kalispera paides :)
<geothom230> kalos ton
<xeirwn> ftasane kai sto bloging siga-siga....poios exei empeiria ?
<Anoniem4l> xeirwn: sxetika me ti? suntaksh posts se blog?
<xeirwn> sorry elipsa ligo....8elw na ftiaksw ena blog gia na anebazw ekei tis foto's mou...
<xeirwn> poios einai o kaluteros tropos ?
<geothom230> mpravo ton xeirwn oraios
<xeirwn> kai giati einai wraios ?
<geothom230> gia ton blog sou
<geothom230> aaaa tote mapa einai to blog sou
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l, ...pou eisai ?
<Anoniem4l> ela xeirwn
<Anoniem4l> na edw
<Anoniem4l> ksereis
<Anoniem4l> sta limeria mou
<Anoniem4l> ti kaneis?
<xeirwn> psaxnw na balw neo ponokefalo...
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxax
<xeirwn> poios einai o kaluteros tropos na frtiaksw ena fotoblog?...ksereis ?
<GeorgeK1984> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, υπάρχει κάνεις εδώ που να γνωρίζει java να ρωτίσω κάτι που θέλω?
<harispc> hi guyz
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-31
<xeirwn_> kalispera paides
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-01
<jemadux> hey all .. how are you ?
<jemadux> geia
<iSlayWyverns> jemadux, hey
<jemadux> geia soy fredy
<fredy> geia sou jemadux
<jemadux> Sonickydon: hi
<jemadux> ektelw xreh bot
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-02
<jemadux> Black_Horseman: ti kaneis ?
<ChrisGR> Hi all!
<jemadux> einai kaneis edw ?
<jemadux> geia soy pc_magas
<pc_magas> jemadux, geia
<pc_magas> Ergazomai now
<jemadux> ok :)
<ChrisGR> haha ti mlkas einai aytos re
<ChrisGR> :P
<kerato> ChrisGR sevasmos sta ypoloipa melh ths koinothtas file mou
<ChrisGR> mal-I-sta
<jemadux> ChrisGR: gia poion milas ?
<ChrisGR> gia ton pc maga... thn proigoumenh fora mas ebrize twra den mporw na milaw giayton asto
<ChrisGR> mhn neyriasei to kerato
<jemadux> ChrisGR: exeis log ?
<kerato> jemadux : gia ayto pou rwtages xtes. den vgainoun pia kainourgies versions flash gia linux
<kerato> vale chrome pouxei diko tou flash
<ChrisGR> oxi ti log siga mhn krataw kai log..gia plaka mpainw etsi kai alliws
<kerato> h katarghse to entelws. egw ayto ekana
<ChrisGR> twra kai ban na faw dia pantws mia kai to ayto etsi kai alliws eimai banned se ola ta irc networks :D
<kerato> gemato 0day exploits einai etsi ki alliws
<jemadux> kerato: den rwtisa edw
<kerato> ChrisGR chill dude, nobody cares
<jemadux> den vazw chrome
<ChrisGR> akribws
<ChrisGR> :D
<kerato> e tote paikse me to 11.2
<kerato> oso paizoun akoma ta sites m afto
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Black_Horseman> geia sou jemadux
<ChrisGR> se poia ekdosh tou ubuntu tha mporoume na metakinisoume thn mpara opou theloume
<ChrisGR> einai sixameno ayto to aristero shmeio
<jemadux> kerato: kati exei to sto debian o flash player
<kerato> nomizw ginetai apo thn trexoun
<kerato> 16.04
<kerato> mesw gsettings h kati tetoio
<ChrisGR> e dokimasa na dw pws alla den to brika
<ChrisGR> kala tha to psaksw lateronia an einai
<kerato> google it de 8ymamai,den exw ubuntu
<jemadux> unity tweak tool
<kerato> ne ki ayto epishs
<kerato> thanks jem
<jemadux> kerato: ti disto exeis ?
<kerato> debian ta eipame afta
<jemadux> kerato: poio debian ?
<kerato> testing
<kerato> stretch, pws to lene twra
<jemadux> egw sid
<kerato> eiisai gennaios
<kerato> Updating Mono key store
<kerato> Linux Cert Store Sync - version 4.2.1.0
<kerato> Synchronize local certs with certs from local Linux trust store.
<kerato> Copyright 2002, 2003 Motus Technologies. Copyright 2004-2008 Novell. BSD licensed.
<kerato> pou katanthsame
<jemadux> ti ennoeis kerato ?
<kerato> eh mono kai signed keys, tsitakia twn polye8nikwn exoume ginei
<kerato> paei to gnu/linux
<pantelis13> Καλησπέρα, χρειάζομαι λίγο βοήθεια όσο αφορά δικτύωση. Απο εγκατεστημένο δίκτυο LAN σε γραφείο όπου λειτουργεί server με τις υπηρεσίες όπου χρησιμοποιούμε (chat & browser), προσπαθώ από τη θέση όπου βρίσκομαι να συνδέσω και 2ο Η/Υ με χρήση switch. βάζω και
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-03
<ChrisGR> kalhmera
<Nikolas14> Καλησπερα,εχω ενα Netbook με Atom N270 CPU @1,66Ghz και 1024MB(1GB) Ram.Εχω βαλει Linux Mint αλλα λεω να παω σε Xubuntu,Lubuntu.Τι προτεινετε;
<kerato> tipota. oti kai na valeis 8a sernete
<kerato> aftoi oi atom einai psofioi+ 1 Gb ram mono
<aekara170> kalo meshmeri file
<jemadux> eiosifidis: hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-04
<dorei> ti diafora exei to ubuntu server apto ubuntu desktop?
<kerato> den exei x11?
<kerato> ante naxei kai kana lamp
<dorei> ti ennoeis?
<dorei> oti ein oloidia
<dorei> kai apla exoun alla apps apt-get install apo default?
<dorei> :S
<kerato> e nai :D
<kerato> de nomizw na xei allo kernel as poume
<dorei> pwpw
<dorei> mas doulevei h canonical
<dorei> xeirotera ki apo thn microsoft
<kerato> pws pas me th zesth dorei
<dorei> den exei zesth
<dorei> apo x8es kala einai
<dorei> prox8es eixa trela8ei
<dorei> katevena gia tsigaro @ douleia
<dorei> kai kinigaga skies, pseutodrosies, klp
<dorei> den palevotan, htan poly apopniktika, sxedon ninemi
<dorei> ninemia
<kerato> isxyei
<kerato> ante na paroume kamia adeia
<dorei> e nwris akomh
<kerato> de pistevw na kanoun tipota ekloges oi kefales katakalokairo
<dorei> entometa3y prepei na brw kapoion grafeiokrath
<kerato> mesa sta mpania tou laou :D
<dorei> na mou e3hghsei an dikaioume 25meres adeia h oxi
<dorei> o nomos leei oti an exeis klisei 12xronia se diaforous ergodotes
<dorei> tote dikaiouse 25meres
<dorei> alla ti ein o "xronos" gia ton nomo8eth?
<kerato> 12? wtf
<dorei> egw px exw 12 xronia
<dorei> alla thn mia xronia phra 2 mhnes adeia aneu apodoxwn
<dorei> opote sto ika exw ligoterh apo 12xronia asfalish
<dorei> dikaioume 25 h oxi?
<kerato> nai, tou xronou :p
<dorei> 25 8a eimai arxontas :)
<kerato> pou les na pas? emeis kleisame
<dorei> a den exw kanonisei tipote
<dorei> den exw brei kan parea akomh
<dorei> eseis poy 8a pate?
<kerato> ammoulianh, einai ena nhsaki konta sto agio oros
<dorei> nai kserw
<dorei> mou exoun pei ta kalytera
<dorei> na pate na mou peite ki eseis
<kerato> ok
<dorei> to mono m agxos ein mhn mazevei strimena papoudia
<kerato> zevgaria pane pio poly
<dorei> oh, i see
<jemadux> geia sas
<ChrisGR> hellowz
<ChrisGR> kaneis pou na kserei to rsync ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-05
<ChrisGR> Hellowz!
<Tassos> μάγκες εχω εκνευριστεί τώρα διότι με κάποιον συνδυασμό έχω εξαφανίσει το terminal
<Tassos> το παράθυρο
<Tassos> κάτι έκανα με το πλήκτρα.. ctrl. κτλπ
<Tassos> μπορειτε σας παρακαλώ πλύ να με βοηθησετε;
<Tassos> κάτι πάτησα το μετεφερα αριστερά και μετά εξαφανήστηκε.. σαν ελαχιστοποίηση
<Tassos> κάποια βοήθεια παρακαλβ ;
<Tassos> παρακαλω*
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-31
<donperignon> kalispera paidia an kapoios thelei na allazoun oi glwsses agglika/ellinika me alt-shift, pws to rythmizei?
<donperignon> xerei kaneis an den doulevei to alt-shift sto ubuntu pws to kanoume na doulevei gia allagi apo agglika se ellhnika grammata?
<donperignon> to eixa ksanakanei kai den tymamai pws
<Black_Horseman> oxi
<donperignon> twra mou vgazei olo agglika kai den allazei ellhnika
<Black_Horseman> super key kai space
<Black_Horseman> windows key dld kai space
<donperignon> a tha to dokimasw an pianei
<donperignon> kati patisa me to pontiki kai epiase alla den pianoun oi syntomefseis
<donperignon> alles fores kati kanw kai pianoun
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-01
<Guest10799> Καλησπέρα θέλω να ενημερώσω όσο γίνεται για Linux έχω Ubuntu gnome 16.04 lts αλλά είμαι πολύ αρχάριος..που μπορώ να βρω σχετικους οδηγούς
<Black_Horseman> Guest10799
<Black_Horseman> google is your best friend man
<Guest10799> I know απλα επειδή υπάρχει υπερβολικά πολύ υλικό..τόσο πολύ που χάνεσαι ήθελα απλά να δω αν υπάρχει πρόταση για κάτι συγκεκριμενο
<Black_Horseman> psaxne analoga to thema pou se apasxolei na epilyseis
<Black_Horseman> episeis kai to youtube exei polu uliko
<Black_Horseman> dld ki egw apo kei vriskw tis lyseis se oti antimetopizw
<Black_Horseman> ki edw exei polu uliko me search engine http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org
<Guest10799> Μμμ αρχικά δεν ψάχνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο ήθελα να μπω στο πνεύμα με τα βασικά αλλά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση
<Black_Horseman> den tpt opws ta win
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-02
<sebastian__> καλησπερα έχω πρόβλημα σύνδεσης στο forum
<sebastian__> ειχα κάνει εγγραφή παλιότερα και τώρα όταν βάζω τον mail μου να κάνω σύνδεση μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει και όταν πάω να κάνω εγγραφή με το mail μου, μου γράφει ότι χρησιμοποιείται
<sebastian__> ειχα κάνει εγγραφή παλιότερα και τώρα όταν βάζω τον mail μου να κάνω σύνδεση μου λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει και όταν πάω να κάνω εγγραφή με το mail μου, μου γράφει ότι χρησιμοποιείται
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-03
<tarkidi> καλησπέρα
<tarkidi> μια απάντηση παρακαλω. χρησιμοποιω ubuntu 12.04lts σε P4 με 128mb 9250ati και δε"σηκωνω" νεότερη εκδοση
<tarkidi> θέλω να πάω σε xubuntu 16.04
<tarkidi> μπορω να μεταφερω το φακελο του thunderbird  h ua ;exv uema symbatothtaw?
<tarkidi> θα έχω θεμα συμβατότηας:
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-28
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα :)
<gpap> bill_: έχεις την επιλογή να πειράξεις το fstab
<gpap> bill_: υπάρχουν πολλά tutorial είναι συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-29
<Tas-sos> καλημέρα! :)
<becoming_i> https://www.hackthebox.eu/home/challenges/Crypto
 * becoming_i Για Linux και κουτσομπολια #cerebrux
<Tas-sos> παιδιά η βιβλιοθήκη "gtkmm"
<Tas-sos> παιδιά η βιβλιοθήκη "gtkmm" είναι μια χαρά γραφηκά με την C++ ?
<Tas-sos> είναι η GTk+3 σωστά; η
<Tas-sos> κατεξοχήν του GNOME σωστά;
<Tas-sos> γιατί έχω φάει κάτι σκαλώματα και όταν κοιτάω το documentation της μου φαίνεται λίγο παλιο κάπως... :/
<Tas-sos> ( ξέρω πως υπάρχει και η Qt )
<Tas-sos> γιατί άλλοι βλέπω να κάνουν include την "gtk" και όχι το "gtkmm"
<gpap> λοιπόν έστησα το dnsmasq σε ένα raspberry pi
<gpap> το ρύθμισα να ζητάει dns από 3 διαφορετικούς server
<gpap> τα logs μου λένε ότι τα μισά ονόματα εξυπηρετούνται τοπικά
<gpap> καλή άσκηση, μου άρεσε
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-30
<kyasp> kalimera
<kyasp> Ξαφνικά σήμερα δεν μου αναγνωρίζει την οθόνη με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει προσαρμογή της εικόνας
<kyasp> Μπορεί καποιος να βοηθεήσει?
<kyasp> η οθόνη είναι η samsoung SyncMaster E1920
<gpap> kysap: τι έκδοση λειτουργικού τρέχεις, με ποιον window manager και με ποια κάρτα γραφικών
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-31
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<babis> kalispera mia voithia xriazomai
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-01
<manolo42> geia sas eimai nea xeiristis ton linux
<manolo42> kai xreiazomai mia boitheia
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-03
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα στη παρέα! :)
<Tas-sos> Έχω δημιουργήσει ένα λογισμικό με χρήση της Qt κυρίως για την γραφική διασύνδεση,
<Tas-sos> για να το κάνω compile και να παίζει σε όλους, χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο;
<Tas-sos> βασικά θα ήθελα να προσπαθούσα και να το πακετάρω σε .deb , αλλά και έστω να το κάνω ένα σωστό compile ώστε να τρέχει σε όλους
<Tas-sos> έχω την εντύπωση πως το εκτελέσιμο που μου δημιουργεί από το απλό build που το κάνω καθώ προγραμματίζω, δεν αρκεί
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-02
<afrantzi> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να ζητήσω βοήθεια εδώ για την εγκατάσταση του  ubuntu . Δεν είμαι πληροφορικος, αλλά για τις ανάγκες σεμιναρίου που παρακολουθω  online΄προσπάθησα να το εγκαταστήσω και έχω πρόβληα με τις ρυθμίσεις για να ολοκληρωθεί αυτό που μ
<afrantzi> Μπορειτε να με βοηθήσετε με τις ρυθμίσεις  ubuntu,  δεν είμαι πληροφορικος, αλλά το χρειαζομαι για σεμινάριο. Μου βγάζει μήνυμα για μη εγκυρες ρυθμίσεις που σχετίζονται με την απενεργοποίηση της εικονοποιήσης ? ευχαριστώ
<Tas-sos>  Χαίρετα παιδιά! Επέστρεψα! Τι κάνετε πως είστε ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-26
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
<Tas-sos> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω μια καλή αγορά καρέκλα πλέον, έχετε καμία πρόταση δοκιμασμένη ή μη ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-30
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-05-31
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα! :-)
<groudon_> γα
<Tas-sos> ΣΚέφτομαι τον τελευταίο καιρό να αγοράσω μια νέα καρέκλα - έχετε καμία πρόταση ;
<Tas-sos> Η καρέκλα γραφεία που χρειάζομαι είναι κατά μια έννοια και επαγγελματικού σκοπού καθώς λόγο δουλειάς δαπάνω τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας μου σε μια καρέκλα
<Tas-sos> Οπότε σκέφοτμαι να πάρω μια καλή τυχόν εργονομική καρέκλα. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι ;
